# A rush from Rush



## Truthmatters

Rush Limbaugh's Ratings Have Fallen 30% In The Last Six Months


----------



## Stephanie

LOL, so what?


----------



## Truthmatters

Your not winning the countrywide debate.

Your historically failed ideas are being tossed by more and more Americans.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> Your not winning the countrywide debate.
> 
> Your historically failed ideas are being tossed by more and more Americans.



Let me guess. You're not trained in research, huh?


----------



## Stephanie

Truthmatters said:


> Your not winning the countrywide debate.
> 
> Your historically failed ideas are being tossed by more and more Americans.



okey dokey, because some radio show is down in ratings that is what it means.

Then I guess we can assume your Liberal ideas have NEVER caught on because PMSnbc ratings NEVER get out of the toilet?

good grief.


----------



## Truthmatters

decrease in viewership by 30% in just six months will not impress his sponsers no matter how much you try to spin it.

Both him and Hannity being down sure sends a message , you just dont want to hear it.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> decrease in viewership by 30% in just six months will not impress his sponsers no matter how much you try to spin it.
> 
> Both him and Hannity being down sure sends a message , you just dont want to hear it.



The only person 'spinning' in this thread is you.


----------



## Full-Auto

Truthmatters said:


> Rush Limbaugh's Ratings Have Fallen 30% In The Last Six Months



You mean its not election time?


----------



## Truthmatters

Oh I see a 30% drop in veiwership is NOW good business sense and proves you are getting your word out.


----------



## Stephanie

Well let me see, What happened in the November elections that was HISTORIC?
 And what are the Obama's and his comrades in arms rating now. down in LOW 40's....that is how you know YOUR Progressive ideas are falling in the crapper WITH THE American people..

As for Rush's ratings, who gives a shit?


----------



## Truthmatters

The 30% who bailed on Rush becasue the rights postion on things is insane


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> Oh I see a 30% drop in veiwership is NOW good business sense and proves you are getting your word out.



Do you ever think? That's a serious question because I see absolutely no evidence of an ability to structure a logical and considered argument.


----------



## Truthmatters

The Sean Hannity Show was reported to be down 28% from its peak numbers in the fall.

Read more: Rush Limbaugh's Ratings Have Fallen 30% In The Last Six Months


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> The 30% who bailed on Rush becasue the rights postion on things is insane



And the evidence for that is?


----------



## Stephanie

For some strange reason this place called, business insider considers this BIG NEWS.

that should tell you something about them.


----------



## Full-Auto

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 30% who bailed on Rush becasue the rights postion on things is insane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the evidence for that is?
Click to expand...


Hes using the tried and true, I said so method.


----------



## California Girl

Full-Auto said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 30% who bailed on Rush becasue the rights postion on things is insane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the evidence for that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hes using the tried and true, I said so method.
Click to expand...


Precisely. Which is why she struggles with basic facts, because they don't support her ridiculous ideological bullshit.


----------



## Truthmatters

Go ahead and claim this is good news for Rush Cali.

I really dont understand why you act so obviously out of emotion when you answer certain peoples posts.

I wish you could see it from the outside viewers point of view and realise just how vulnerable it makes you look.

Grow up little girl and get past the adolesent need to punish your female "elders" for whatever someone in your past did to you.


----------



## Stephanie

Truthmatters said:


> Go ahead and claim this is good news for Rush Cali.
> 
> I really dont understand why you act so obviously out of emotion when you answer certain peoples posts.
> 
> I wish you could see it from the outside viewers point of view and realise just how vulnerable it makes you look.
> 
> Grow up little girl and get past the adolesent need to punish your female "elders" for whatever someone in your past did to you.



hole smokes, because she DOESN'T get her panties in a bunch over some radio shows ratings dropping and they don't SEE it the way your simple mind does.

come on TM, it's just a SIMPLE drop in his ratings, IT MEANS nothing except, THAT.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> Go ahead and claim this is good news for Rush Cali.
> 
> I really dont understand why you act so obviously out of emotion when you answer certain peoples posts.
> 
> I wish you could see it from the outside viewers point of view and realise just how vulnerable it makes you look.
> 
> Grow up little girl and get past the adolesent need to punish your female "elders" for whatever someone in your past did to you.



1. I am not making any claims. You are. 

2. I don't do 'emotion', sweetie. I do ridicule when ridicule is an appropriate response. Don't deflect your emotions onto others. 

3. I wish you could see from a rational point of view and realize just how completely ridiculous you look. 

4. Well, that's a tad overly emotional. Mine your own business about my life and stop projecting your own ridiculous opinions about me. It makes you look even more moronic.


----------



## Truthmatters

There are reasons why ratings drop.


It means people are no longer interested in the content.


If this were Mathews you would be screaming it from the rooftops.


----------



## Full-Auto

Truthmatters said:


> Go ahead and claim this is good news for Rush Cali.
> 
> I really dont understand why you act so obviously out of emotion when you answer certain peoples posts.
> 
> I wish you could see it from the outside viewers point of view and realise just how vulnerable it makes you look.
> 
> Grow up little girl and get past the adolesent need to punish your female "elders" for whatever someone in your past did to you.



LOL  What dont you understand about it being a non electoral cycle?

If you want to attempt a real argument, post the ratings during the past 3 or 4 non electoral cycles for comparison.


----------



## California Girl

Stephanie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and claim this is good news for Rush Cali.
> 
> I really dont understand why you act so obviously out of emotion when you answer certain peoples posts.
> 
> I wish you could see it from the outside viewers point of view and realise just how vulnerable it makes you look.
> 
> Grow up little girl and get past the adolesent need to punish your female "elders" for whatever someone in your past did to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hole smokes, because she DOESN'T get her panties in a bunch over some radio shows ratings dropping and they don't SEE it the way your simple mind does.
> 
> come on TM, it's just a SIMPLE drop in his ratings, IT MEANS nothing except, THAT.
Click to expand...


Anyone with an IQ over 20 knows that it would require some kind of academically legitimate research to establish a 'reason' for a decline in Rush's listenership. I personally couldn't give a rats ass what his ratings are. I don't have an opinion one way or the other. I don't listen to Rush.


----------



## Truthmatters

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and claim this is good news for Rush Cali.
> 
> I really dont understand why you act so obviously out of emotion when you answer certain peoples posts.
> 
> I wish you could see it from the outside viewers point of view and realise just how vulnerable it makes you look.
> 
> Grow up little girl and get past the adolesent need to punish your female "elders" for whatever someone in your past did to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I am not making any claims. You are.
> 
> 2. I don't do 'emotion', sweetie. I do ridicule when ridicule is an appropriate response. Don't deflect your emotions onto others.
> 
> 3. I wish you could see from a rational point of view and realize just how completely ridiculous you look.
> 
> 4. Well, that's a tad overly emotional. Mine your own business about my life and stop projecting your own ridiculous opinions about me. It makes you look even more moronic.
Click to expand...


All you ever say to me is FILLED to the brim with hate.

Girly you can hide it from yourself but you can not hide it from the world.

You call yourslef Cali Girl.

You HATE Cali and you Hate any woman that doesnt lick you boots.

You are one very confused little girl who never seems to want to be an adult woman.

Being pround of being a bitch for the sake of being a bitch is pure childishness.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> There are reasons why ratings drop.
> 
> 
> It means people are no longer interested in the content.
> 
> 
> If this were Mathews you would be screaming it from the rooftops.



Yes, there are reasons. But those 'reasons' have not been established by any research - unless you can provide a the results of an academically legitimate study? 

The problem is, truthdon'tmatter, is that you make shit up. And then you put words into other people's mouths, and credit them with things they have not said. 

It is, frankly, a mystery to me how you manage to function in daily life. I presume that you don't hold down a job.


----------



## Stephanie

Truthmatters said:


> There are reasons why ratings drop.
> 
> 
> It means people are no longer interested in the content.
> 
> 
> *If this were Mathews you would be screaming it from the rooftops*.



wrong, I'd still say, WHO GIVES A SHIT


----------



## Truthmatters

California Girl said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and claim this is good news for Rush Cali.
> 
> I really dont understand why you act so obviously out of emotion when you answer certain peoples posts.
> 
> I wish you could see it from the outside viewers point of view and realise just how vulnerable it makes you look.
> 
> Grow up little girl and get past the adolesent need to punish your female "elders" for whatever someone in your past did to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hole smokes, because she DOESN'T get her panties in a bunch over some radio shows ratings dropping and they don't SEE it the way your simple mind does.
> 
> come on TM, it's just a SIMPLE drop in his ratings, IT MEANS nothing except, THAT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone with an IQ over 20 knows that it would require some kind of academically legitimate research to establish a 'reason' for a decline in Rush's listenership. I personally couldn't give a rats ass what his ratings are. I don't have an opinion one way or the other. I don't listen to Rush.
Click to expand...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


utter pockycock.

Lets remember youhate all that liberal intellectual stuff.

Yet you claim to be a scholor of some type.

You are so mixed up inside you spill over daily with this sad silliness that I merely pity while you dig your heals in to try and make me hate you.

Some woman did a real number on your head


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and claim this is good news for Rush Cali.
> 
> I really dont understand why you act so obviously out of emotion when you answer certain peoples posts.
> 
> I wish you could see it from the outside viewers point of view and realise just how vulnerable it makes you look.
> 
> Grow up little girl and get past the adolesent need to punish your female "elders" for whatever someone in your past did to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I am not making any claims. You are.
> 
> 2. I don't do 'emotion', sweetie. I do ridicule when ridicule is an appropriate response. Don't deflect your emotions onto others.
> 
> 3. I wish you could see from a rational point of view and realize just how completely ridiculous you look.
> 
> 4. Well, that's a tad overly emotional. Mine your own business about my life and stop projecting your own ridiculous opinions about me. It makes you look even more moronic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you ever say to me is FILLED to the brim with hate.
> 
> Girly you can hide it from yourself but you can not hide it from the world.
> 
> You call yourslef Cali Girl.
> 
> You HATE Cali and you Hate any woman that doesnt lick you boots.
> 
> You are one very confused little girl who never seems to want to be an adult woman.
> 
> Being pround of being a bitch for the sake of being a bitch is pure childishness.
Click to expand...



Again, sweetie, your opinion is not fact. You can claim whatever you like, but you cannot say what I feel. Hate is an emotion and I rarely do emotion. Certainly I would not waste my time 'hating' someone I don't know. But it is funny as hell that you insist that you can know my emotions. 

I don't call myself 'Cali Girl. I call myself California Girl, because I'm from California and I am female. My username is a joke - it makes a mockery of my intelligence. Idiot. 

One of us is a bitter, hysteria-driven, irrational, unintelligent twit.... and it isn't me.


----------



## Full-Auto

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> hole smokes, because she DOESN'T get her panties in a bunch over some radio shows ratings dropping and they don't SEE it the way your simple mind does.
> 
> come on TM, it's just a SIMPLE drop in his ratings, IT MEANS nothing except, THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an IQ over 20 knows that it would require some kind of academically legitimate research to establish a 'reason' for a decline in Rush's listenership. I personally couldn't give a rats ass what his ratings are. I don't have an opinion one way or the other. I don't listen to Rush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> utter pockycock.
> 
> Lets remember youhate all that liberal intellectual stuff.
> 
> Yet you claim to be a scholor of some type.
> 
> You are so mixed up inside you spill over daily with this sad silliness that I merely pity while you dig your heals in to try and make me hate you.
> 
> Some woman did a real number on your head
Click to expand...


So in other words you have nothing. As usual...........................


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> hole smokes, because she DOESN'T get her panties in a bunch over some radio shows ratings dropping and they don't SEE it the way your simple mind does.
> 
> come on TM, it's just a SIMPLE drop in his ratings, IT MEANS nothing except, THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an IQ over 20 knows that it would require some kind of academically legitimate research to establish a 'reason' for a decline in Rush's listenership. I personally couldn't give a rats ass what his ratings are. I don't have an opinion one way or the other. I don't listen to Rush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> utter pockycock.
> 
> Lets remember youhate all that liberal intellectual stuff.
> 
> Yet you claim to be a scholor of some type.
> 
> You are so mixed up inside you spill over daily with this sad silliness that I merely pity while you dig your heals in to try and make me hate you.
> 
> Some woman did a real number on your head
Click to expand...


Let's remember: I have said no such thing, you lying little tramp. 

You're too stupid for normal life.


----------



## California Girl

Full-Auto said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an IQ over 20 knows that it would require some kind of academically legitimate research to establish a 'reason' for a decline in Rush's listenership. I personally couldn't give a rats ass what his ratings are. I don't have an opinion one way or the other. I don't listen to Rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> utter pockycock.
> 
> Lets remember youhate all that liberal intellectual stuff.
> 
> Yet you claim to be a scholor of some type.
> 
> You are so mixed up inside you spill over daily with this sad silliness that I merely pity while you dig your heals in to try and make me hate you.
> 
> Some woman did a real number on your head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in other words you have nothing. As usual...........................
Click to expand...


She has anger. That's not 'nothing'.


----------



## Ernie S.

Truthmatters said:


> Your not winning the countrywide debate.
> 
> Your historically failed ideas are being tossed by more and more Americans.



Until you can show me a liberal radio host who's ratings have gone up 30% in the last 6 months. you can not support that claim and you know it, you disingenuous idiot.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Big deal. Non-electoral cycle, no big national debate on anything (like there was with healthcare in the last non-electoral cycle in '09). If the ratings continue to drop for the _ next _ six months in then it will indicate a trend.  Until then, I guarantee that the stations that air RL aren't worried.

And for what its worth, as soon as the next (R) takes the presidency, in 18 months or in 4 years, I see RL retiring. He needs to get out of the game. And it has nothing to do with conservative ideas. It has to do with the shelf life of his show.


----------



## Truthmatters

yeah ratings mean nothing


what is it about certain people you refuse to talk rationally to.

Have you ever stopped long enough to think about how you respond to people instead of the issue?


----------



## California Girl

Ernie S. said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your not winning the countrywide debate.
> 
> Your historically failed ideas are being tossed by more and more Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until you can show me a liberal radio host who's ratings have gone up 30% in the last 6 months. you can not support that claim and you know it, you disingenuous idiot.
Click to expand...


Give truthdon'tmatter a few minutes to google 'disingenuous'.


----------



## Full-Auto

Truthmatters said:


> yeah ratings mean nothing
> 
> 
> what is it about certain people you refuse to talk rationally to.
> 
> Have you ever stopped long enough to think about how you respond to people instead of the issue?



Unless you can put them into context, your pissing up wind.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> yeah ratings mean nothing
> 
> 
> what is it about certain people you refuse to talk rationally to.
> 
> Have you ever stopped long enough to think about how you respond to people instead of the issue?



When you produce a rational post, I'll respond rationally. All we get from you is hysteria and lies.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Truthmatters said:


> yeah ratings mean nothing
> 
> 
> what is it about certain people you refuse to talk rationally to.
> 
> Have you ever stopped long enough to think about how you respond to people instead of the issue?



Ratings, in context, are everything. You just refuse to take the context into account.


----------



## Truthmatters

So ratings mean nothing.

how surprizing you people are fighting to pretend that this is a plus for the right to have their top talking heads ratings tank.


----------



## California Girl

RadiomanATL said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah ratings mean nothing
> 
> 
> what is it about certain people you refuse to talk rationally to.
> 
> Have you ever stopped long enough to think about how you respond to people instead of the issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ratings, in context, are everything. You just refuse to take the context into account.
Click to expand...


I remember a certain poster (whose name may have been truthmatters) telling me that context doesn't matter.


----------



## Full-Auto

Truthmatters said:


> So ratings mean nothing.
> 
> how surprizing you people are fighting to pretend that this is a plus for the right to have their top talking heads ratings tank.



That is not what was said.

Dont be a little bitch and man up.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Truthmatters said:


> So ratings mean nothing.
> 
> how surprizing you people are fighting to pretend that this is a plus for the right to have their top talking heads ratings tank.



Why do you lie? Is it a conscious choice, or is it an unconscious compulsion? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## driveby

Truthmatters said:


> So ratings mean nothing.
> 
> how surprizing you people are fighting to pretend that this is a plus for the right to have their top talking heads ratings tank.



The article also states Limbaugh and Hannity still strongly remain #1 and #2, so you fail for the 32,060th time......


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> So ratings mean nothing.
> 
> how surprizing you people are fighting to pretend that this is a plus for the right to have their top talking heads ratings tank.



No one has said that ratings are meaningless, sweetie. We're just waiting for you to provide some academically legitimate study to show the correlation between the fall in ratings of some idiot right wing talk show host and your claim that this is because right wing ideas are "historically failed ideas are being tossed by more and more Americans".

You made that claim. You should be able to provide some evidence of how that conclusion was drawn. And I asked for an academically legitimate study to prove your claim. You won't be able to provide that - because it does not exist. Again, you have lied.


----------



## California Girl

driveby said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> So ratings mean nothing.
> 
> how surprizing you people are fighting to pretend that this is a plus for the right to have their top talking heads ratings tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The article also states Limbaugh and Hannity still strongly remain #1 and #2, so you fail for the 32,060th time......
Click to expand...


You're so full of hate, driveby. 

Although, I will say, I worry seriously about a country where idiots like Limbaugh and Hannity are the top talk show hosts. Doesn't not speak well of the ability of Americans to think for themselves - left or right.


----------



## Truthmatters

Its two right wing idiots shows.

That is an obvious loss of support from the public.

Keep pretending it just makes you look even more confused.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Truthmatters said:


> Its two right wing idiots shows.
> 
> That is an obvious loss of support from the public.
> 
> Keep pretending it just makes you look even more confused.



Unless you can show a comparable uptick in rating for a left leaning show, it is not "a loss of support". It's simply a loss of interest. Subtle difference, that I doubt you will be able to understand.


----------



## Full-Auto

Truthmatters said:


> Its two right wing idiots shows.
> 
> That is an obvious loss of support from the public.
> 
> Keep pretending it just makes you look even more confused.



LOL  Once again all you have is feelings, You cant think because of feelings.

Sorry to burst your bubble, but we are not feeling you.


----------



## Truthmatters

This is a loss of support as far as the market is concerned huh?


Rush and Hannity are pushing away viewers with their partisanship and failed ideas.

You can pretend all you want, every logical person knows what it means.

You can bet their sponsers are not as deluded as you seem to be.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> Its two right wing idiots shows.
> 
> That is an obvious loss of support from the public.
> 
> Keep pretending it just makes you look even more confused.



No one is pretending. I'm just asking you for academically valid evidence to support your claim. That should not be hard... unless that evidence does not exist anywhere other than in your head.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> This is a loss of support as far as the market is concerned huh?
> 
> 
> Rush and Hannity are pushing away viewers with their partisanship and failed ideas.
> 
> You can pretend all you want, every logical person knows what it means.
> 
> You can bet their sponsers are not as deluded as you seem to be.



I honestly don't give a shit whether their ratings tank or not. I do care that you lie about the reasons for it. Just admit that your opinion is not based on factual evidence.


----------



## Truthmatters

California Girl said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> So ratings mean nothing.
> 
> how surprizing you people are fighting to pretend that this is a plus for the right to have their top talking heads ratings tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The article also states Limbaugh and Hannity still strongly remain #1 and #2, so you fail for the 32,060th time......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so full of hate, driveby.
> 
> Although, I will say, I worry seriously about a country where idiots like Limbaugh and Hannity are the top talk show hosts. Doesn't not speak well of the ability of Americans to think for themselves - left or right.
Click to expand...


I never said they were not still at the top.

I said the veiwers are rushing away.

Why do you do that silly crap?


----------



## California Girl

Full-Auto said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its two right wing idiots shows.
> 
> That is an obvious loss of support from the public.
> 
> Keep pretending it just makes you look even more confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  Once again all you have is feelings, You cant think because of feelings.
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble, but we are not feeling you.
Click to expand...


She bases every opinion on emotion. I doubt she is capable of logical thought.


----------



## driveby

California Girl said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> So ratings mean nothing.
> 
> how surprizing you people are fighting to pretend that this is a plus for the right to have their top talking heads ratings tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The article also states Limbaugh and Hannity still strongly remain #1 and #2, so you fail for the 32,060th time......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so full of hate, driveby.
> 
> Although, I will say, I worry seriously about a country where idiots like Limbaugh and Hannity are the top talk show hosts. Doesn't not speak well of the ability of Americans to think for themselves - left or right.
Click to expand...



There is comedic value with Limbaugh imo, Hannity, i concur with you......

And i don't hate my fellow americans, it's yet to be proven that TM is an american....


----------



## Rozman

I also believe the reason is there's not a whole lot going on now politically.The Summer is ending,the President is away,Congress is away,peoples routines change.When September rolls around and the campaigns heat up I'm willing to bet ratings will go up.

Let's also take into account the medium is changing.Gone are the transistor radios if you will.There are
many ways to listen these days.Rush sells a premium service that is accessed via the Internet.On my days off that's where I pick up Rush via I Tunes.

I don't think this means that the right is leaving and they are becoming Obamabots...worshiping at the alter of the chosen one....not by any stretch.

If in another six months as someone mentioned the ratings decline further then I may change my mind but for now I think it's wishful thinking to believe that the right is giving up on their beliefs.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The article also states Limbaugh and Hannity still strongly remain #1 and #2, so you fail for the 32,060th time......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so full of hate, driveby.
> 
> Although, I will say, I worry seriously about a country where idiots like Limbaugh and Hannity are the top talk show hosts. Doesn't not speak well of the ability of Americans to think for themselves - left or right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said they were not still at the top.
> 
> I said the veiwers are rushing away.
> 
> Why do you do that silly crap?
Click to expand...


Actually, you gave a reason for the drop in ratings. All I've done is ask you for evidence. You have failed to provide any.


----------



## California Girl

driveby said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The article also states Limbaugh and Hannity still strongly remain #1 and #2, so you fail for the 32,060th time......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so full of hate, driveby.
> 
> Although, I will say, I worry seriously about a country where idiots like Limbaugh and Hannity are the top talk show hosts. Doesn't not speak well of the ability of Americans to think for themselves - left or right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is comedic value with Limbaugh imo, Hannity, i concur with you......
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, I've never listened to Limbaugh, so I really don't know what he says. I suspect he's an idiot - based solely on what the clips that I have seen of him. As for Hannity, I watched his show once. Once was one time too many. He's an incoherent idiot. Or, he was on the occasion I watched.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Truthmatters said:


> This is a loss of support as far as the market is concerned huh?
> 
> 
> Rush and Hannity are pushing away viewers with their partisanship and failed ideas.
> 
> You can pretend all you want, every logical person knows what it means.
> 
> You can bet their sponsers are not as deluded as you seem to be.



1. Yes.

2. No, as it has already been explained to you.

3. No, you are not among the ranks of logical people.

4. No. Sponsors look for year over year trends. And also because of the track record of these shows they will also probably look at even longer term than that. From election cycle to election cycle.


----------



## Truthmatters

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a loss of support as far as the market is concerned huh?
> 
> 
> Rush and Hannity are pushing away viewers with their partisanship and failed ideas.
> 
> You can pretend all you want, every logical person knows what it means.
> 
> You can bet their sponsers are not as deluded as you seem to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly don't give a shit whether their ratings tank or not. I do care that you lie about the reasons for it. Just admit that your opinion is not based on factual evidence.
Click to expand...


How is drawing a perfectly logical conclusion that the words of these two is  driving away veiwers a problem in your mind?.

They speak and people listen or not.

The trend is that they are not gaining more viewers but bleeding veiwership.

That menas what they are offering is appealing to fewer veiwers.

That means what they say is appealing to fewer and fewer veiwers.

Its not rocket sceince.

Oh yeah you guys dont like sceince.


----------



## driveby

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> driveby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The article also states Limbaugh and Hannity still strongly remain #1 and #2, so you fail for the 32,060th time......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so full of hate, driveby.
> 
> Although, I will say, I worry seriously about a country where idiots like Limbaugh and Hannity are the top talk show hosts. Doesn't not speak well of the ability of Americans to think for themselves - left or right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said they were not still at the top.
> 
> I said the veiwers are rushing away.
> 
> Why do you do that silly crap?
Click to expand...


You're the silly bozo here, if what you say is true for the reasons you stipulate, then Air America surely must have been reborn with a 30% increase in listeners. I just won't hold my breath waiting for you to prove it.....


----------



## Truthmatters

Its a simple matter of supply and demand.

The demand for what these two are selling is shrinking.


----------



## Full-Auto

driveby said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so full of hate, driveby.
> 
> Although, I will say, I worry seriously about a country where idiots like Limbaugh and Hannity are the top talk show hosts. Doesn't not speak well of the ability of Americans to think for themselves - left or right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said they were not still at the top.
> 
> I said the veiwers are rushing away.
> 
> Why do you do that silly crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the silly bozo here, if what you say is true for the reasons you stipulate, then Air America surely must have been reborn with a 30% increase in listeners. I just won't hold my breath waiting for you to prove it.....
Click to expand...


I am sad to report Air America will not be returning.

They felt stealing from orphans was more important then not paying Franken


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a loss of support as far as the market is concerned huh?
> 
> 
> Rush and Hannity are pushing away viewers with their partisanship and failed ideas.
> 
> You can pretend all you want, every logical person knows what it means.
> 
> You can bet their sponsers are not as deluded as you seem to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly don't give a shit whether their ratings tank or not. I do care that you lie about the reasons for it. Just admit that your opinion is not based on factual evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is drawing a perfectly logical conclusion that the words of these two is  driving away veiwers a problem in your mind?.
> 
> They speak and people listen or not.
> 
> The trend is that they are not gaining more viewers but bleeding veiwership.
> 
> That menas what they are offering is appealing to fewer veiwers.
> 
> That means what they say is appealing to fewer and fewer veiwers.
> 
> Its not rocket sceince.
> 
> Oh yeah you guys dont like sceince.
Click to expand...


The problem, sweetie, is that it is neither 'perfect' or 'logical' to draw a conclusion based solely on a drop in viewers. Any academically qualified individual - regardless of political views - would tell you the same thing. There is not enough evidence to draw a conclusion. 

I like science. Which is why I keep on asking you for scientifically valid evidence of your conclusion. 

You are not being rational. You are being emotional. That's fine.... many people choose emotion over logic. I choose logic over emotion... which is why you find me very difficult to engage with. Emotional people always find logical people difficult to deal with... and the result of that is that you project emotions on to me that are your emotions. You hate me - therefore I must hate you. But that is not true, it is not logical to hate someone.


----------



## driveby

Specifically which sponsors have dropped out from advertising on these two programs and was it the sponsors that ended the relationship or did the two programs find better sponsors and end them? Again, i won't hold my breath.......


----------



## RadiomanATL

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a loss of support as far as the market is concerned huh?
> 
> 
> Rush and Hannity are pushing away viewers with their partisanship and failed ideas.
> 
> You can pretend all you want, every logical person knows what it means.
> 
> You can bet their sponsers are not as deluded as you seem to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly don't give a shit whether their ratings tank or not. I do care that you lie about the reasons for it. Just admit that your opinion is not based on factual evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is drawing a perfectly logical conclusion that the words of these two is  driving away veiwers a problem in your mind?.
> 
> They speak and people listen or not.
> 
> The trend is that they are not gaining more viewers but bleeding veiwership.
> 
> That menas what they are offering is appealing to fewer veiwers.
> 
> That means what they say is appealing to fewer and fewer veiwers.
> 
> Its not rocket sceince.
> 
> Oh yeah you guys dont like sceince.
Click to expand...


It's an incorrect conclusion because you purposefully ignore other contributing factors and jump to the one conclusion that is LEAST sustained by the ratings evidence gathered so far.

Come back in six months, February/March of '12 and then we can discuss whether or not their message has lost its appeal. Until then your conclusion isn't supported.


----------



## driveby

No wait, i've got it!

Obama has done such a great job with the economy in the last six months that the 30% of these listeners now have jobs and can't listen to these shows during the day. 

Well done Mr. President!  


P.S.  TM is now extremely jealous she could not think of spinning it that way herself........


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> Its a simple matter of supply and demand.
> 
> The demand for what these two are selling is shrinking.



Or.... it is a cyclical drop - being summer, with people being away on vacation, it being too far from the next election for real interest. Ratings fluctuate, and every time they do, idiots jump to conclusions as to why. 

Let me know when the drop has been consistent, month on month, over another six months. Then there is something on which to hang your hat. Until then, all there is is enough rope to hang the stupid - and that, sweetie, is you. 

You have hung yourself with your own rope.... I call it mental suicide.


----------



## Stephanie

driveby said:


> No wait, i've got it!
> 
> Obama has done such a great job with the economy in the last six months that the 30% of these listeners now have jobs and can't listen to these shows during the day.
> 
> Well done Mr. President!
> 
> 
> P.S.  TM is now extremely jealous she could not think of spinning it that way herself........



LOL, That MUST be it..


----------



## Truthmatters

Oh OK then show us the year over year numbers to prove its just a seanonal thing


----------



## driveby

Truthmatters said:


> Oh OK then show us the year over year numbers to prove its just a seanonal thing



I know liberals aren't much on civility, but i asked first.......


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> Oh OK then show us the year over year numbers to prove its just a seanonal thing



You're the one who made the claim. It is, therefore, for you to support it. 

Face it, honey. You hung yourself with your own rope... mental suicide.


----------



## Ernie S.

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> hole smokes, because she DOESN'T get her panties in a bunch over some radio shows ratings dropping and they don't SEE it the way your simple mind does.
> 
> come on TM, it's just a SIMPLE drop in his ratings, IT MEANS nothing except, THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with an IQ over 20 knows that it would require some kind of academically legitimate research to establish a 'reason' for a decline in Rush's listenership. I personally couldn't give a rats ass what his ratings are. I don't have an opinion one way or the other. I don't listen to Rush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> utter pockycock.
> 
> Lets remember youhate all that liberal intellectual stuff.
> 
> Yet you claim to be a scholor of some type.
> 
> You are so mixed up inside you spill over daily with this sad silliness that I merely pity while you dig your heals in to try and make me hate you.
> 
> Some woman did a real number on your head
Click to expand...


You use the term "pockycock" and make 2 other typos and still use the words "liberal intellectual" as though you might actually possess an intellect. I have to hand it to you, TDM, you ARE entertaining.


----------



## Truthmatters

Nope you are the one who made the claim it is seasonal


----------



## driveby

Truthmatters said:


> Nope you are the one who made the claim it is seasonal



I did no such thing, do you EVER stop lying?......


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> Nope you are the one who made the claim it is seasonal



Holy crap, you are a dumb fuck, truth. Seriously. 

I gave several examples of why ratings drop. I did not claim they were reasons - just examples of why ratings fluctuate. 

This is exactly why I never bother trying a rational discussion with you.... you are too fucking stupid for a rational discussion.


----------



## Ernie S.

Truthmatters said:


> yeah ratings mean nothing
> 
> 
> what is it about certain people you refuse to talk rationally to.
> 
> Have you ever stopped long enough to think about how you respond to people instead of the issue?



Show me where even one liberal talk radio host has gained 30% and you may have an argument.


----------



## Ernie S.

California Girl said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your not winning the countrywide debate.
> 
> Your historically failed ideas are being tossed by more and more Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until you can show me a liberal radio host who's ratings have gone up 30% in the last 6 months. you can not support that claim and you know it, you disingenuous idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give truthdon'tmatter a few minutes to google 'disingenuous'.
Click to expand...


This place needs a twiddling thumbs emoticon.


----------



## Truthmatters

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a simple matter of supply and demand.
> 
> The demand for what these two are selling is shrinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.... it is a cyclical drop - being summer, with people being away on vacation, it being too far from the next election for real interest. Ratings fluctuate, and every time they do, idiots jump to conclusions as to why.
> 
> Let me know when the drop has been consistent, month on month, over another six months. Then there is something on which to hang your hat. Until then, all there is is enough rope to hang the stupid - and that, sweetie, is you.
> 
> You have hung yourself with your own rope.... I call it mental suicide.
Click to expand...


Its your MAYBE not mine


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a simple matter of supply and demand.
> 
> The demand for what these two are selling is shrinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or.... it is a cyclical drop - being summer, with people being away on vacation, it being too far from the next election for real interest. Ratings fluctuate, and every time they do, idiots jump to conclusions as to why.
> 
> Let me know when the drop has been consistent, month on month, over another six months. Then there is something on which to hang your hat. Until then, all there is is enough rope to hang the stupid - and that, sweetie, is you.
> 
> You have hung yourself with your own rope.... I call it mental suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its your MAYBE not mine
Click to expand...


I suggest you read up on basic information about ratings before you make yourself look any more ridiculous. I didn't just make those 'reasons' up, sweetie. Which is more than you can say about your conclusions.


----------



## Truthmatters

The only ones looking rediculous are the people trying to claim this is not supply and demand plain and simple.


----------



## Ernie S.

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its two right wing idiots shows.
> 
> That is an obvious loss of support from the public.
> 
> Keep pretending it just makes you look even more confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is pretending. I'm just asking you for academically valid evidence to support your claim. That should not be hard... unless that evidence does not exist anywhere other than in your head.
Click to expand...


Let me check......... Nope! Nothing in there.


----------



## RadiomanATL

I like how TM is arguing with someone who actually, ya know, works with Arbitron numbers and stuff


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> The only ones looking rediculous are the people trying to claim this is not supply and demand plain and simple.



Nope. The only one looking ridiculous is you - for making a statement of fact that is not supported by any evidence. 

None of us has claimed anything.... just you. 

Seriously, I suggest you read up one how to evaluate fluctuations in ratings. And get the information from a source that is not biased, just academic.


----------



## Truthmatters

Your devotion to these failing ideas is amazing.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Truthmatters said:


> The only ones looking rediculous are the people trying to claim this is not supply and demand plain and simple.



It's not supply AND demand. Just demand. And you are right there. But your reasoning as to why the demand is down is seriously flawed. No one is arguing that there has been less demand, just pointing out to you the reasons why. Which you have been purposefully ignoring.


----------



## Immanuel

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so full of hate, driveby.
> 
> Although, I will say, I worry seriously about a country where idiots like Limbaugh and Hannity are the top talk show hosts. Doesn't not speak well of the ability of Americans to think for themselves - left or right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said they were not still at the top.
> 
> I said the veiwers are rushing away.
> 
> Why do you do that silly crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, you gave a reason for the drop in ratings. All I've done is ask you for evidence. You have failed to provide any.
Click to expand...


Uh oh, there is that word again, "evidence", prepare to be bombarded by 50-100 opinion pieces that speak nothing at all about the claims she made.

Immie


----------



## California Girl

RadiomanATL said:


> I like how TM is arguing with someone who actually, ya know, works with Arbitron numbers and stuff



Shit happens when you allow emotion to outweigh logic.


----------



## Truthmatters

more internet poster claims that cant be proven.


----------



## Truthmatters

So is the "magic" market you guys always talking about NOT "taking Care" of Limbaugh?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Truthmatters said:


> more internet poster claims that cant be proven.



That should be your sig


----------



## Full-Auto

Truthmatters said:


> Your devotion to these failing ideas is amazing.



Failed Ideas? Lets examine your Messiah shall we..................................


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> more internet poster claims that cant be proven.



Actually, again, the only poster who has made a claim they cannot prove, is you.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> So is the "magic" market you guys always talking about NOT "taking Care" of Limbaugh?



Sweetie, Radioman even gave you a pointer as to where to go to look for information on ratings. I suggest you do some research before you carry on this ludicrous argument.


----------



## Ernie S.

Does TM have me on ignore?


----------



## driveby

Truthmatters said:


> So is the "magic" market you guys always talking about NOT "taking Care" of Limbaugh?



You're getting shit on so much, i figured you could use this:









Even got you your brand at no extra charge.......


----------



## Immanuel

Truthmatters said:


> The only ones looking rediculous are the people trying to claim this is not supply and demand plain and simple.



What the hell is wrong with you?  They have been saying that it is a demand issue while your argument is that it is a service issue.  They have been stating very clearly that the demand is down because we are not involved in election debate and that when we get closer to the next election "demand" will return.  That is what they have been saying.  Your claim is that listeners are leaving because they don't agree with Rush anymore.  That is not demand that is customer dissatisfaction and is a completely different ball of wax.

You can't adopt their argument as your own because they kicked your ass in another discussion and then claim to have won.  Well, not that you don't try, but it doesn't work that way.

Immie


----------



## RadiomanATL

If you really want to look at rating numbers, go to www.allaccess.com. You will not have access to daypart info though, only whole station numbers 12+. Which isn't Going to be an accurate indicator as to how RL is doing year over year, but it will give a "flavor". So to speak. You have to be an Arbitron subscriber to actually get the daypart and demographic breakdown.


----------



## Immanuel

Ernie S. said:


> Does TM have me on ignore?



Probably not on the iggy list, but she always ignores people that present arguments that prove her wrong.  That way she doesn't have to prove her own arguments.  She does this to me in every discussion we have then after I give up she suddenly sees me again.

Immie


----------



## Ernie S.

Immanuel said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does TM have me on ignore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not on the iggy list, but she always ignores people that present arguments that prove her wrong.  That way she doesn't have to prove her own arguments.  She does this to me in every discussion we have then after I give up she suddenly sees me again.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Speaks to her lack of intellectual honesty, doesn't it.

Hey TM! *Show us a corresponding rise in liberal talk radio ratings* or skulk away quietly!


----------



## driveby

Full-Auto said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your devotion to these failing ideas is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Failed Ideas? Lets examine your Messiah shall we..................................
Click to expand...




Lots of truth there......


----------



## California Girl

I'm kind of hoping that truthmatters has not run away, and that she is actually 'researching' the topic. (I say 'researching' because google is not research).


----------



## Full-Auto

California Girl said:


> I'm kind of hoping that truthmatters has not run away, and that she is actually 'researching' the topic. (I say 'researching' because google is not research).



But I still come away with the feeling Ive picked on a special Olympics participant.


----------



## Immanuel

Full-Auto said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of hoping that truthmatters has not run away, and that she is actually 'researching' the topic. (I say 'researching' because google is not research).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I still come away with the feeling Ive picked on a special Olympics participant.
Click to expand...


Then quit "picking" on her and keep reminding yourself that you are trying to educate her.  

Immie


----------



## California Girl

Immanuel said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of hoping that truthmatters has not run away, and that she is actually 'researching' the topic. (I say 'researching' because google is not research).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I still come away with the feeling Ive picked on a special Olympics participant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then quit "picking" on her and keep reminding yourself that you are trying to educate her.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


How does one educate someone who refuses to understand even basic English?


----------



## Truthmatters

You have to have facts behind you to educate.

You people dont educate you berate


----------



## Immanuel

California Girl said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I still come away with the feeling Ive picked on a special Olympics participant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then quit "picking" on her and keep reminding yourself that you are trying to educate her.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does one educate someone who refuses to understand even basic English?
Click to expand...


Did I say he would be successful?  I was trying to ease his mind.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

Truthmatters said:


> You have to have facts behind you to educate.
> 
> You people dont educate you berate



Well, clearly we have been unsuccessful in educating you.  

Immie


----------



## Full-Auto

Immanuel said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of hoping that truthmatters has not run away, and that she is actually 'researching' the topic. (I say 'researching' because google is not research).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I still come away with the feeling Ive picked on a special Olympics participant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then quit "picking" on her and keep reminding yourself that you are trying to educate her.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


But Immie I try not to exercise with futility.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> You have to have facts behind you to educate.
> 
> You people dont educate you berate



You lied in your OP. How come everyone else has to have 'facts behind' them except you? 

Several of us have showed you how dishonest you are. You refuse to accept even basic logic.


----------



## Immanuel

Full-Auto said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I still come away with the feeling Ive picked on a special Olympics participant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then quit "picking" on her and keep reminding yourself that you are trying to educate her.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Immie I try not to exercise with futility.
Click to expand...


Then, I am sorry, you will just have to keep feeling guilty for picking on the mentally challenged.  Until you can admit that you are really trying to accomplish something.

Immie


----------



## Full-Auto

Immanuel said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then quit "picking" on her and keep reminding yourself that you are trying to educate her.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Immie I try not to exercise with futility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then, I am sorry, you will just have to keep feeling guilty for picking on the mentally challenged.  Until you can admit that you are really trying to accomplish something.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Youre right............

Packing my bags for guilt trip.  Its a short flight though.


----------



## Ernie S.

Truthmatters said:


> You have to have facts behind you to educate.
> 
> You people dont educate you berate



As long as I've been here, people have repeatedly tried to educate you. They have provided FACTUAL INFORMATION to counter your mindless emotional opinions hundreds of times per day. Still you continue to post ridiculous garbage gleaned from blogs and Huff Po opinion pieces as if it were factual.
You are constantly ridiculed and proven to be a partisan hack, yet you come back for more day after day.
Hundreds of people have tried and failed to educate you, TDM, all that's logically left, is to berate you.


----------



## California Girl

Ernie S. said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to have facts behind you to educate.
> 
> You people dont educate you berate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as I've been here, people have repeatedly tried to educate you. They have provided FACTUAL INFORMATION to counter your mindless emotional opinions hundreds of times per day. Still you continue to post ridiculous garbage gleaned from blogs and Huff Po opinion pieces as if it were factual.
> You are constantly ridiculed and proven to be a partisan hack, yet you come back for more day after day.
> Hundreds of people have tried and failed to educate you, TDM, all that's logically left, is to berate you.
Click to expand...


I think the funniest response from her, when challenged, was to ask 'does the article contain facts'? Well, clearly it did. It was the conclusions that were bogus, but as far as she was concerned, if it contained facts, then it was beyond dispute.


----------



## Ernie S.

TM please consider credibility. One way to measure that is to compare reputation power.
If we accept that the board is fairly evenly split between left and right leaning members, reputation power and the number of thanks one has received should be a fair measure of how well your posts are viewed by USMB members. Compare your rep to post ratio to California Girl's or Immy's, or mine, for that matter.
You insist that your positions are correct and credible, but, in the opinion of your peers, that is unsupported.


----------



## Zoom-boing

California Girl said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to have facts behind you to educate.
> 
> You people dont educate you berate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as I've been here, people have repeatedly tried to educate you. They have provided FACTUAL INFORMATION to counter your mindless emotional opinions hundreds of times per day. Still you continue to post ridiculous garbage gleaned from blogs and Huff Po opinion pieces as if it were factual.
> You are constantly ridiculed and proven to be a partisan hack, yet you come back for more day after day.
> Hundreds of people have tried and failed to educate you, TDM, all that's logically left, is to berate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the funniest response from her, when challenged, was to ask 'does the article contain facts'? Well, clearly it did. It was the conclusions that were bogus, but as far as she was concerned, if it contained facts, then it was beyond dispute.
Click to expand...


I don't know if that response was the funniest . .. . . her "illegal citizens" quip was a hoot!


----------



## Ernie S.

Must get some things done around the house. BBL


----------



## edthecynic

Truthmatters said:


> Rush Limbaugh's Ratings Have Fallen 30% In The Last Six Months


No problem, the smaller his audience gets the larger he says it is.

His audience shrank from 25 million to 15 million per week, but he claims he now has over 40 million a day. He has to claim his audience is growing as it shrinks because he has said that if his audience fell 20% he would take himself off the air.

April 16, 2010
RUSH:    We figure in every 15 minutes of this program there are 5.2 million, maybe 5.5 million people listening.  *Over the course of the three hours it's 12 million*, and then when you add up all the non-dupes* over the course of the week, which is called a cume, it's about 20 to 25 million* depending on vagaries of ratings books, PPM and so forth.  But it's a large number. 

May 26, 2011
RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The *Oprah's* popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers*. Now, that's not bad.* That's almost as many as we have every day here.* So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.

November 10, 2010
RUSH:  I'm in the broadcasting business, just as they are.  They might want to say they're in the journalism business, the news business, and in a way they are, but even though they're cable, they're broadcasters.  I mean there are certain skill sets that you have to succeed at, and if you don't, you're gone. * If this program lost 20% of the audience I'd be gone.  I would take myself away. *


----------



## California Girl

edthecynic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh's Ratings Have Fallen 30% In The Last Six Months
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, the smaller his audience gets the larger he says it is.
> 
> His audience shrank from 25 million to 15 million per week, but he claims he now has over 40 million a day. He has to claim his audience is growing as it shrinks because he has said that if his audience fell 20% he would take himself off the air.
> 
> April 16, 2010
> RUSH:    We figure in every 15 minutes of this program there are 5.2 million, maybe 5.5 million people listening.  *Over the course of the three hours it's 12 million*, and then when you add up all the non-dupes* over the course of the week, which is called a cume, it's about 20 to 25 million* depending on vagaries of ratings books, PPM and so forth.  But it's a large number.
> 
> May 26, 2011
> RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The *Oprah's* popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers*. Now, that's not bad.* That's almost as many as we have every day here.* So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.
> 
> November 10, 2010
> RUSH:  I'm in the broadcasting business, just as they are.  They might want to say they're in the journalism business, the news business, and in a way they are, but even though they're cable, they're broadcasters.  I mean there are certain skill sets that you have to succeed at, and if you don't, you're gone. * If this program lost 20% of the audience I'd be gone.  I would take myself away. *
> 
> _(Snipped for space) _
Click to expand...


But Truthmatters claims that it is because of failed ideas. Got anything to support that little gem?


----------



## Avatar4321

Truthmatters said:


> The Sean Hannity Show was reported to be down 28% from its peak numbers in the fall.
> 
> Read more: Rush Limbaugh's Ratings Have Fallen 30% In The Last Six Months



Think about that TM. Why on earth would political comentators have peak ratings in the fall. It couldn't possibly be because of an election would it?

And would it seriously be surprising to see a decline from peak numbers in the time of year where elections aren't going on?

Do you ever stop to think that maybe the information you have can be interpreted differently or do you just assume it means what you want it to mean?


----------



## Mad Scientist

Rush Limbaugh said he wasn't gonna' "carry water for the Republicans anymore" after the 2008 elections but what does he say on air? "Gotta' vote for the Republicans". A caller said he was sucking up to the Repubs far too much and Rush replied: "I'm a TEA Party" guy!" which, seems like a bunch of b.s.

Rush is good at illustrating the differences between Liberal and Conservative but somewhere along the way he got co-opted by the Republican Party, which I wouldn't mind if he were just honest about it.

That's why *I* don't listen to Rush so much anymore.


----------



## edthecynic

California Girl said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh's Ratings Have Fallen 30% In The Last Six Months
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, the smaller his audience gets the larger he says it is.
> 
> His audience shrank from 25 million to 15 million per week, but he claims he now has over 40 million a day. He has to claim his audience is growing as it shrinks because he has said that if his audience fell 20% he would take himself off the air.
> 
> April 16, 2010
> RUSH:    We figure in every 15 minutes of this program there are 5.2 million, maybe 5.5 million people listening.  *Over the course of the three hours it's 12 million*, and then when you add up all the non-dupes* over the course of the week, which is called a cume, it's about 20 to 25 million* depending on vagaries of ratings books, PPM and so forth.  But it's a large number.
> 
> May 26, 2011
> RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The *Oprah's* popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers*. Now, that's not bad.* That's almost as many as we have every day here.* So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.
> 
> November 10, 2010
> RUSH:  I'm in the broadcasting business, just as they are.  They might want to say they're in the journalism business, the news business, and in a way they are, but even though they're cable, they're broadcasters.  I mean there are certain skill sets that you have to succeed at, and if you don't, you're gone. * If this program lost 20% of the audience I'd be gone.  I would take myself away. *
> 
> _(Snipped for space) _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Truthmatters claims that it is because of failed ideas. Got anything to support that little gem?
Click to expand...

Well, I'm not a mind reader, but if I had to guess a reason it would be if you hear one show, you heard them all. Every show is, "The Socialist Obama is destroying the country on purpose and everything bad is the fault of Liberals."


----------



## logical4u

Truthmatters said:


> Your not winning the countrywide debate.
> 
> Your historically failed ideas are being tossed by more and more Americans.



The liberal ideals have been on parade for three years, how is that working?
Is the country better off than it was three years ago?
Are we more prosperous?
Are more people working?
Are less people on food stamps?
Are there less people below the poverty line?
Are we "safer"?
Are our borders more secure?
Do we have more freedom, liberty?
Are American citizens "proud" of their country's standing in the world?
Do we have less debt?
Are Americans treated with respect from other countries?
Is the government more "transparent"?

The countrywide debate is over.  The liberals have demonstrated with their actions far better than the conservatives could have stated in words.  Now comes the realization that the party is over, and most of those that believed the liberals are now just jackasses, transformed by liberal's "fun island" (from pinnochio), that will now face hard labor for the rest of their lives with no retirement, no vacations, and more taxes.  Yes, those liberals really know how to show a country a good time.


----------



## edthecynic

Mad Scientist said:


> Rush Limbaugh said he wasn't gonna' "carry water for the Republicans anymore" after the 2008 elections but what does he say on air? "Gotta' vote for the Republicans". A caller said he was sucking up to the Repubs far too much and Rush replied: "I'm a TEA Party" guy!" which, seems like a bunch of b.s.
> 
> Rush is good at illustrating the differences between Liberal and Conservative but somewhere along the way he got co-opted by the Republican Party, which I wouldn't mind if he were just honest about it.
> 
> That's why *I* don't listen to Rush so much anymore.


He has ALWAYS been a GOP shill. They made him an honorary member of their Congress after the 1994 election. He does the GOP mudslinging so the GOP can pretend to have clean hands.

He actually admitted that every GOP presidential candidate has asked him to smear Obama for them so they can "take the high road."

August 9, 2011
Story #4: Regime's 2012 Plan:* Politics of Personal Destruction*
RUSH:   I've talked to many people, potential Republican presidential nominees. Many have asked to come see me personally, and *there's a uniformity of message and they've all said, "Rush*..." In fact, *they've all I think been asking me to behave in a similar way.* They say, *"Look, we can't go after Obama personally. We just can't afford to do it. *We have to stay focused on Obama's policies.* We've gotta take the high road.*"


----------



## Sky Dancer

I fired my painting crew for blasting Rush and his "Feminazi" crap  into my window.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Truthmatters said:


> Your not winning the countrywide debate.
> 
> Your historically failed ideas are being tossed by more and more Americans.



It looks like the most Americans tossed your historically failed ideas.

Air America Shuts Down, Citing 'Difficult Economic Environment' - DailyFinance

That would be a 100% drop in ratings.


----------



## editec

Doesn't surprise me.

Many TP players are as pissed at the GOP INSIDERS as they are the DEM INSIDERS.

And as Rush is a spokesmouth for the RNC, his popularity is beginning to wane as more and more conservatives realize that the RNC is NOT their bestest bestest buddy.

The SHEEP ARE LOOKING UP.


----------



## Truthmatters

His ratings are dropping.

look what a con caviling that fact caused on here.


----------



## Sky Dancer

His ratings are dropping?  Good.  That fat blowhard's material has been old for a lonnngggg time.


----------



## Truthmatters

Rush down 33% in six months and Hannity 28%


----------



## Dr.House

Seasonally adjusted unemployment is more important than rush limbaugh's seasonally adjusted listeners...

Except to pinheads....


----------



## Ernie S.

Sky Dancer said:


> I fired my painting crew for blasting Rush and his "Feminazi" crap  into my window.



Did they leave or set fire to your car and loot the electronics store down the street?


----------



## Sky Dancer

Ernie S. said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fired my painting crew for blasting Rush and his "Feminazi" crap  into my window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they leave or set fire to your car and loot the electronics store down the street?
Click to expand...


Nope.   They took their sorry selves elsewhere.


----------



## Dr.House

Sky Dancer said:


> His ratings are dropping?  Good.  That fat blowhard's material has been old for a lonnngggg time.



Ahhh...  You're one of "those" people....

You must agree with people who fired employees for voting for 0bama, huh?


----------



## Ernie S.

Sky Dancer said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fired my painting crew for blasting Rush and his "Feminazi" crap  into my window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they leave or set fire to your car and loot the electronics store down the street?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.   They took their sorry selves elsewhere.
Click to expand...


Damned good thing you didn't fire them for listening to Reverend Al, then.
Discriminate much?


----------



## Dr.House

Sky Dancer said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fired my painting crew for blasting Rush and his "Feminazi" crap  into my window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they leave or set fire to your car and loot the electronics store down the street?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.   They took their sorry selves elsewhere.
Click to expand...


So you'd be cool with someone firing their painter if they found out they were gay, huh?


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dr.House said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they leave or set fire to your car and loot the electronics store down the street?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.   They took their sorry selves elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you'd be cool with someone firing their painter if they found out they were gay, huh?
Click to expand...


I had every right to fire them.  I was conducting a counseling practice and they were blasting hate through the window when I had clients present.

They weren't going to get anymore of my money when they were costing me business.  Period.

What really pisses you off, is that I was powerful enough to do that.   I didn't know my place.  I should have sat and cowered in my office, right?

Wrong.  You're damn right I fired them, and I would do it again.


----------



## Dr.House

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.   They took their sorry selves elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you'd be cool with someone firing their painter if they found out they were gay, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had every right to fire them.  I was conducting a counseling practice and they were blasting hate through the window when I had clients present.
> 
> They weren't going to get anymore of my money when they were costing me business.  Period.
Click to expand...


You didn't answer my question...  Is it cool to fire someone because they're gay?

Besides, you could have asked them to turn down the radio...  Instead, you opened yourself up to a discrimination lawsuit....


----------



## RadiomanATL

I feel sorry for the people you counsel. They must go out the door with more emotional issues than when they entered.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dr.House said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you'd be cool with someone firing their painter if they found out they were gay, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had every right to fire them.  I was conducting a counseling practice and they were blasting hate through the window when I had clients present.
> 
> They weren't going to get anymore of my money when they were costing me business.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question...  Is it cool to fire someone because they're gay?
> 
> Besides, you could have asked them to turn down the radio...  Instead, you opened yourself up to a discrimination lawsuit....
Click to expand...


My bet is that shes not big on internal consistency.


----------



## Dr.House

Sky Dancer said:


> What really pisses you off, is that I was powerful enough to do that.   I didn't know my place.  I should have sat and cowered in my office, right?
> 
> Wrong.  You're damn right I fired them, and I would do it again.



Discriminating bigots like you don't piss me off...

I hope they sue you, though....

Termination for biased and discrimanatory reasons should not be tolerated in this country...


----------



## Sky Dancer

RadiomanATL said:


> I feel sorry for the people you counsel. They must go out the door with more emotional issues than when they entered.



No, they don't.  They leave feeling better about themselves.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dr.House said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What really pisses you off, is that I was powerful enough to do that.   I didn't know my place.  I should have sat and cowered in my office, right?
> 
> Wrong.  You're damn right I fired them, and I would do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminating bigots like you don't piss me off...
> 
> I hope they sue you, though....
> 
> Termination for biased and discrimanatory reasons should not be tolerated in this country...
Click to expand...


I terminated their employment because they were not sensitive to the needs of my business.


----------



## Truthmatters

Insulting your customer is not good business practices.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dr.House said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you'd be cool with someone firing their painter if they found out they were gay, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had every right to fire them.  I was conducting a counseling practice and they were blasting hate through the window when I had clients present.
> 
> They weren't going to get anymore of my money when they were costing me business.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer my question...  Is it cool to fire someone because they're gay?
> 
> Besides, you could have asked them to turn down the radio...  Instead, you opened yourself up to a discrimination lawsuit....
Click to expand...


First of all, you assume I didn't ask them to turn down the radio.  I did.

I had every right to fire them.


----------



## ogibillm

Dr.House said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they leave or set fire to your car and loot the electronics store down the street?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.   They took their sorry selves elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you'd be cool with someone firing their painter if they found out they were gay, huh?
Click to expand...


you realize that's not close to the same thing, right?

now i would never fire someone for listening to a radio show - at least not without a warning. and i wouldn't fire someone for listening to it on headphones.

but if it's playing - loudly - and you've asked them to change it and they refuse...

that's boot to ass time.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Truthmatters said:


> Insulting your customer is not good business practices.



No, it's not.  I'm in my office counseling lesbians and these idiots are blasting hate through my window.  Not only anti-gay crap but racist crap, and I'm in a black neighborhood.


----------



## Dr.House

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What really pisses you off, is that I was powerful enough to do that.   I didn't know my place.  I should have sat and cowered in my office, right?
> 
> Wrong.  You're damn right I fired them, and I would do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminating bigots like you don't piss me off...
> 
> I hope they sue you, though....
> 
> Termination for biased and discrimanatory reasons should not be tolerated in this country...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I terminated their employment because they were not sensitive to the needs of my business.
Click to expand...


Would you have fired them for blasting Salsa Music, or would you have asked them to turn it down?

Here's what you said:


Sky Dancer said:


> I fired my painting crew for blasting Rush and his "Feminazi" crap  into my window.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Can anyone tell me if I missed anything of importance?



> This message is hidden because Sky Dancer is on your ignore list.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Sky Dancer said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for the people you counsel. They must go out the door with more emotional issues than when they entered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't.  They leave feeling better about themselves.
Click to expand...


I can actually see that 


"Man, I thought I was fucked up....."


----------



## Dr.House

ogibillm said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.   They took their sorry selves elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you'd be cool with someone firing their painter if they found out they were gay, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you realize that's not close to the same thing, right?
> 
> now i would never fire someone for listening to a radio show - at least not without a warning. and i wouldn't fire someone for listening to it on headphones.
> 
> but if it's playing - loudly - and you've asked them to change it and they refuse...
> 
> that's boot to ass time.
Click to expand...


None of this additional information was posted in this:



Sky Dancer said:


> I fired my painting crew for blasting Rush and his "Feminazi" crap  into my window.



If she fired them for the content they listened to, it's discrimination....

If she fired them because they refused toturn down said radio content then it's different...

I don't believe her anyway, so no big whoop....


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dr.House said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminating bigots like you don't piss me off...
> 
> I hope they sue you, though....
> 
> Termination for biased and discrimanatory reasons should not be tolerated in this country...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I terminated their employment because they were not sensitive to the needs of my business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you have fired them for blasting Salsa Music, or would you have asked them to turn it down?
> 
> Here's what you said:
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fired my painting crew for blasting Rush and his "Feminazi" crap  into my window.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I'm in a black neighborhood, and I counsel lesbians.  I'd asked them to turn it down, and they are right outside my window, close to my black neighbors house blasting racism and homophobia.

I would have fired them if they were blasting ANYTHING, but I was particularly offended by them blasting that kind of message into my window while I am attempting to counsel someone and keep good relations with my neighbors.

YOU, on the other hand, think THEY have a right to be paid for being assholes.


----------



## Dr.House

For those slow on the uptake, in a thread about Rush Limbaugh it would be silly to assume the subject of this post was the word "blasting", which is what the poster is now trying to spin it:



Sky Dancer said:


> I fired my painting crew for blasting Rush and his "Feminazi" crap  into my window.


----------



## driveby

Sky Dancer said:


> I fired my painting crew for blasting Rush and his "Feminazi" crap  into my window.



It would have been cool had it been Rachel Maddow though....


Another example of liberals being open minded and tolerant.......


I'll be sure to fire any employee at my company for listening to anyone i disagree with to hear your faux outrage, maybe you can even report me to the hate crime police?.....


----------



## Dr.House

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I terminated their employment because they were not sensitive to the needs of my business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you have fired them for blasting Salsa Music, or would you have asked them to turn it down?
> 
> Here's what you said:
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fired my painting crew for blasting Rush and his "Feminazi" crap  into my window.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm in a black neighborhood, and I counsel lesbians.  I'd asked them to turn it down, and they are right outside my window, close to my black neighbors house blasting racism and homophobia.
> 
> I would have fired them if they were blasting ANYTHING, but I was particularly offended by them blasting that kind of message into my window while I am attempting to counsel someone and keep good relations with my neighbors.
> 
> YOU, on the other hand, think THEY have a right to be paid for being assholes.
Click to expand...


Are you dizzy from all the spinning you're doing?


I still think they should sue your ass...  I am guessing your version of the events that took place differ from their version...

Might want to retain counsel just in case....


----------



## Truthmatters

Do you understand the differance between an employee and a customer?


----------



## ogibillm

Dr.House said:


> For those slow on the uptake, in a thread about Rush Limbaugh it would be silly to assume the subject of this post was the word "blasting", which is what the poster is now trying to spin it:
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fired my painting crew for blasting Rush and his "Feminazi" crap  into my window.
Click to expand...


why should it have to be. certainly the content of rush's show played a part - and sky dancer has said as much.

when someone plays something controversial like that while working for you or your business it reflects on you. she didn't want that message associated with her business or played in her workplace.

that's all that should matter.


----------



## Dr.House

ogibillm said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those slow on the uptake, in a thread about Rush Limbaugh it would be silly to assume the subject of this post was the word "blasting", which is what the poster is now trying to spin it:
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fired my painting crew for blasting Rush and his "Feminazi" crap  into my window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why should it have to be. certainly the content of rush's show played a part - and sky dancer has said as much.
> 
> when someone plays something controversial like that while working for you or your business it reflects on you. she didn't want that message associated with her business or played in her workplace.
> 
> that's all that should matter.
Click to expand...


You're free to believe what you want...


----------



## ogibillm

Dr.House said:


> You're free to believe what you want...


and you're free to believe that a contractor would have any form of redress against a client for losing a job because of not following the direction of that client.

it's a silly belief, but you're free to have it.


----------



## The Infidel

Truthmatters said:


> decrease in viewership by 30% in just six months will not impress his sponsers no matter how much you try to spin it.
> 
> Both him and Hannity being down sure sends a message , you just dont want to hear it.



What is NOT being said is this.... there are a shitload more conservative talkhosts to listen to now... that tells me that the ideals are strong. Rush just has more competition now.

Just one example... 
Welcome to the Doug Urbanski Show

New guy, great show, and going strong!

Nice try dimwit.


----------



## ogibillm

The Infidel said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> decrease in viewership by 30% in just six months will not impress his sponsers no matter how much you try to spin it.
> 
> Both him and Hannity being down sure sends a message , you just dont want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is NOT being said is this.... there are a shitload more conservative talkhosts to listen to now... that tells me that the ideals are strong. Rush just has more competition now.
> 
> Just one example...
> Welcome to the Doug Urbanski Show
> 
> New guy, great show, and going strong!
> 
> Nice try dimwit.
Click to expand...


it would be interesting to see if overall listenership for conservative talk at a particular time bloc has fallen.

although i will point out that there is a marked difference in style (if not so much substance) between rush and your example of doug urbanksi - with rush being by far the nastier of the two.

and if listenership is moving from rush's nastiness over to the more civil hosts like urbanski... well, i'm for that.


----------



## The Infidel

driveby said:


> Another example of liberals being open minded and tolerant.......



Libs are THE MOST intolerant bunches out there.


----------



## Truthmatters

oh they just moved to other right wing hosts?

do you have the number to back that claim?


----------



## The Infidel

ogibillm said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> decrease in viewership by 30% in just six months will not impress his sponsers no matter how much you try to spin it.
> 
> Both him and Hannity being down sure sends a message , you just dont want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is NOT being said is this.... there are a shitload more conservative talkhosts to listen to now... that tells me that the ideals are strong. Rush just has more competition now.
> 
> Just one example...
> Welcome to the Doug Urbanski Show
> 
> New guy, great show, and going strong!
> 
> Nice try dimwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it would be interesting to see if overall listenership for conservative talk at a particular time bloc has fallen.
> 
> although i will point out that there is a marked difference in style (if not so much substance) between rush and your example of doug urbanksi - with rush being by far the nastier of the two.
> 
> and if listenership is moving from rush's nastiness over to the more civil hosts like urbanski... well, i'm for that.
Click to expand...


I like both styles... but Doug is more palletable, if thats a word, to a more broader audience than Rush. Both have a place in talk radio.

I think the left would love for us to think the the conservative ideology is on the down turn though.
Boy are they ever wrong.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Thankfully bitter Liberals still hang on Rush's every word


----------



## The Infidel

Truthmatters said:


> oh they just moved to other right wing hosts?
> 
> do you have the number to back that claim?



No... I just know what I know.

I listen to a shitload of talk radio hosts... they are all over the internet now.

More folks are podcasting too now... there are lots of varialbles not taken into consideration here.

You on the other hand want to make this indictment on conservative ideals and you would sadly mistaken there.


----------



## The Infidel

CrusaderFrank said:


> Thankfully bitter Liberals still hang on Rush's every word



Even though they say he is "just an entertainer"


----------



## ogibillm

The Infidel said:


> I like both styles... but Doug is more palletable, if thats a word, to a more broader audience than Rush. Both have a place in talk radio.
> 
> I think the left would love for us to think the the conservative ideology is on the down turn though.
> Boy are they ever wrong.



all ideologies will ebb and flow.

conservative talk radio has always been a mystery to me. are that many people signing over their critical thinking to college drop outs? are they reliant on the big personalities (who influence the smaller ones) to simplify every issue and make it into a nice black and white contrast? are that many people impressed by a hosts ability to talk over someone, mute their mic, and blindside them with the "when did you stop beating your wife" questions?

i don't believe it's that - at least not for everyone. I know i enjoy it (in small doses) because it makes me sharper and has me question my own beliefs and arguments - but if i was agreeing with the host i wouldn't be doing that...

so i don't get the mass appeal, especially for conservatives, but i won't pretend that talk radio isn't influential in republican circles, nor will i pretend that it's going anywhere.

but if it does move away from the rush/hannity/beck model i think we're all better off.


----------



## Zona

I guess all of this just proves the american people are tired of a failed right wing agenda.  How else can you explain people leaving rush and hannity?  WE all know how fox felt about Beck...he was to right wing even for them.

Right wingers are losing here.  Big time.  

Go Obama and kick some ass in 2012 just like you did in 2008.


----------



## The Infidel

ogibillm said:


> all ideologies will ebb and flow.
> 
> conservative talk radio has always been a mystery to me. are that many people signing over their critical thinking to college drop outs? are they reliant on the big personalities (who influence the smaller ones) to simplify every issue and make it into a nice black and white contrast? are that many people impressed by a hosts ability to talk over someone, mute their mic, and blindside them with the "when did you stop beating your wife" questions?
> 
> Cant remember ever hearing questions like that, and if there were, Id change the station.
> 
> i don't believe it's that - at least not for everyone. I know i enjoy it (in small doses) because it makes me sharper and has me question my own beliefs and arguments - but if i was agreeing with the host i wouldn't be doing that...
> 
> So, you cant assume that most listeners are doing the exact same thing... listening to others idea, sharpening their knowledge from listening to many differing ideas and takes on a subject, knowing what the next guy might be thinking, or just simply to enjoy hearing that tons of folks think jut like me.
> 
> so i don't get the mass appeal, especially for conservatives, but i won't pretend that talk radio isn't influential in republican circles, nor will i pretend that it's going anywhere.
> 
> So only liberals can spew their crap for all to hear, but not us???
> Not all talk radio hosts agree on conservative ideals... there are lots of varying degrees to listen to out there.
> 
> but if it does move away from the rush/hannity/beck model i think we're all better off.




You dont like those 3 hosts because they are right.... your skeered


----------



## The Infidel

Zona said:


> I guess all of this just proves the american people are tired of a failed right wing agenda.  How else can you explain people leaving rush and hannity?  WE all know how fox felt about Beck...he was to right wing even for them.
> 
> Right wingers are losing here.  Big time.
> 
> Go Obama and kick some ass in 2012 just like you did in 2008.



Keep dreamin silly


----------



## Ernie S.

RadiomanATL said:


> I feel sorry for the people you counsel. They must go out the door with more emotional issues than when they entered.



Must spread....


----------



## yidnar

if Rush and Hannity were down that far it would be all over CNN,MSNBC,and avery other liberal outlet and rag in this country!!!


----------



## Ernie S.

RadiomanATL said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for the people you counsel. They must go out the door with more emotional issues than when they entered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't.  They leave feeling better about themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can actually see that
> 
> 
> "Man, I thought I was fucked up....."
Click to expand...


Post of the day!


----------



## Ernie S.

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I terminated their employment because they were not sensitive to the needs of my business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you have fired them for blasting Salsa Music, or would you have asked them to turn it down?
> 
> Here's what you said:
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fired my painting crew for blasting Rush and his "Feminazi" crap  into my window.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm in a black neighborhood, and I counsel lesbians.  I'd asked them to turn it down, and they are right outside my window, close to my black neighbors house blasting racism and homophobia.
> 
> I would have fired them if they were blasting ANYTHING, but I was particularly offended by them blasting that kind of message into my window while I am attempting to counsel someone and keep good relations with my neighbors.
> 
> *YOU, on the other hand, think THEY have a right to be paid for being assholes.*
Click to expand...

Do you accept money for your counseling?


----------



## Dr.House

ogibillm said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're free to believe what you want...
> 
> 
> 
> and you're free to believe that a contractor would have any form of redress against a client for losing a job because of not following the direction of that client.
> 
> it's a silly belief, but you're free to have it.
Click to expand...


That's not what I said....  I already commented on the "didn't turn it down when asked"...  Pay attention...

We are currently discussing hearsay...

You're free to believe the known bigot Sky Dancer...  I am not required to agree with you....


----------



## ogibillm

The Infidel said:


> You dont like those 3 hosts because they are right.... your skeered



you mean to tell me you've never heard sean demand a yes or no answer to a nuanced question - you've never heard him demand that someone defend the unrelated words of another or be branded a hypocrite? it's his bread and butter.

if someone is listening and simply agreeing, no, the aren't sharpening their knowledge. they aren't coming up with original ideas, and they aren't researching for themselves. they're learning the talking points so they can parrot them later.

and as for "liberals spewing their crap" - as has so often been pointed out before the talk radio model doesn't work for liberals - but it's not because there aren't enough out there to form an audience. the format doesn't appeal to us. i don't want to listen to 3+ hours of commentary from someone i agree with. if i wanted to do that i'd start talking to myself. fewer commercials for lobstergrams and identity protection that way.

as for the reason i don't like beck/rush/hannity - it's because their ignorant and hold sway over far too many people. they are the epitome of style over substance - nothing is too big an issue that it cannot be condensed ito a 5 second gotcha sound bite for them. they are in large part a cause and symptom of the downfall of respectful political discourse in america.

that's why i don't like them.


----------



## California Girl

edthecynic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, the smaller his audience gets the larger he says it is.
> 
> His audience shrank from 25 million to 15 million per week, but he claims he now has over 40 million a day. He has to claim his audience is growing as it shrinks because he has said that if his audience fell 20% he would take himself off the air.
> 
> April 16, 2010
> RUSH:    We figure in every 15 minutes of this program there are 5.2 million, maybe 5.5 million people listening.  *Over the course of the three hours it's 12 million*, and then when you add up all the non-dupes* over the course of the week, which is called a cume, it's about 20 to 25 million* depending on vagaries of ratings books, PPM and so forth.  But it's a large number.
> 
> May 26, 2011
> RUSH:. According to reports at the peak of The *Oprah's* popularity, her show had *40 million weekly viewers*. Now, that's not bad.* That's almost as many as we have every day here.* So our hat's off to The Oprah, 40 million viewers a week, not bad.
> 
> November 10, 2010
> RUSH:  I'm in the broadcasting business, just as they are.  They might want to say they're in the journalism business, the news business, and in a way they are, but even though they're cable, they're broadcasters.  I mean there are certain skill sets that you have to succeed at, and if you don't, you're gone. * If this program lost 20% of the audience I'd be gone.  I would take myself away. *
> 
> _(Snipped for space) _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Truthmatters claims that it is because of failed ideas. Got anything to support that little gem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I'm not a mind reader, but if I had to guess a reason it would be if you hear one show, you heard them all. Every show is, "The Socialist Obama is destroying the country on purpose and everything bad is the fault of Liberals."
Click to expand...


Well, apparently truthmatters is a mind reader, because she has stated the reason for this drop... that is the issue. Personally, I couldn't give a rat's ass whether his rating soar through the roof, or drop through the floor. I don't listen.


----------



## yidnar

ogibillm said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont like those 3 hosts because they are right.... your skeered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean to tell me you've never heard sean demand a yes or no answer to a nuanced question - you've never heard him demand that someone defend the unrelated words of another or be branded a hypocrite? it's his bread and butter.
> 
> if someone is listening and simply agreeing, no, the aren't sharpening their knowledge. they aren't coming up with original ideas, and they aren't researching for themselves. they're learning the talking points so they can parrot them later.
> 
> and as for "liberals spewing their crap" - as has so often been pointed out before the talk radio model doesn't work for liberals - but it's not because there aren't enough out there to form an audience. the format doesn't appeal to us. i don't want to listen to 3+ hours of commentary from someone i agree with. if i wanted to do that i'd start talking to myself. fewer commercials for lobstergrams and identity protection that way.
> 
> as for the reason i don't like beck/rush/hannity - it's because their ignorant and hold sway over far too many people. they are the epitome of style over substance - nothing is too big an issue that it cannot be condensed ito a 5 second gotcha sound bite for them. they are in large part a cause and symptom of the downfall of respectful political discourse in america.
> 
> that's why i don't like them.
Click to expand...

respectful political discourse!!! FROM THE LEFT???BWAA HAA HAA!!


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> His ratings are dropping.
> 
> look what a con caviling that fact caused on here.



That wasn't the fact that's in dispute. The 'fact' that we dispute is your lie about the reason behind the drop. That you cannot back up that 'fact' is not surprising. It is hard to back up bullshit.


----------



## ogibillm

yidnar said:


> respectful political discourse!!! FROM THE LEFT???BWAA HAA HAA!!


you're making my point.


----------



## California Girl

Zona said:


> I guess all of this just proves the american people are tired of a failed right wing agenda.  How else can you explain people leaving rush and hannity?  WE all know how fox felt about Beck...he was to right wing even for them.
> 
> Right wingers are losing here.  Big time.
> 
> Go Obama and kick some ass in 2012 just like you did in 2008.



I guess your post proves jack shit other than you, like truthmatters, don't have the first idea about what is a 'fact' and what is an opinion.

And I completely love the way you glossed over 2010 for your partisan hackery.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

California Girl said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess all of this just proves the american people are tired of a failed right wing agenda.  How else can you explain people leaving rush and hannity?  WE all know how fox felt about Beck...he was to right wing even for them.
> 
> Right wingers are losing here.  Big time.
> 
> Go Obama and kick some ass in 2012 just like you did in 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess your post proves jack shit other than you, like truthmatters, don't have the first idea about what is a 'fact' and what is an opinion.
> 
> And I completely love the way you glossed over 2010 for your partisan hackery.
Click to expand...


It surprised me too when she didn't mention 2010, considering she can't forget about it in her avatar.


----------



## American Horse

I'm a listener of Rush's since 1990 and unlike some, I'm not embarassed to admit it.  I was first attracted to his show by his thoughtful and erudite commentary, not so much with the comedy routines, which when I first began listening was the First Gulf War, a Musical Comedy Parody.  His comments on science are almost a parody, his ignorance is so on display.

Rush Limbaugh is not the most outrageous of right wing pundits by any means.  Except in jest, he says nothing in the political arena that is not entirely possible, plausible, and even likely to be proven correct in the reasonable near future. That is a significant part of his genius that holds his audience.

Besides being extremely perceptive and canny in the political sphere, he has a phenomenal memory for names and details, accurate beyond anything, I at least, have ever seen.  A listener might bring up a detail from the past, or a name of a political or social activist from the past 20 years or so and he instantly has a contextual analysis; that is the second part of his genius; he is an institution of political context (at least for those on the right)

For the first couple of years I did what I had been doing for several years prior with other good radio entertainment, I recorded daily on one hour tapes segments of his show; sometimes an entire show if it was an extraordinary one.  I made these to pass on to friends. Besides tapes, I was such a steady listener, that if some critic made a claim that he&#8217;d said something that he hadn&#8217;t during one of his shows, I could confidently verify or refute it the criticism.  

An example was that some said that he had condemned drug users of whatever variety to be dealt with harshly.  Quite the contrary, he stayed away from those kinds of recriminations or calls for incarceration of users, to such a degree that I suspected that he had certain sympathy for drug use, and that goes far back as I can recall.  He was not a hypocrite about drug use. The nearest I recall he came was his talking about the uselessness of the &#8220;war on drugs.&#8221;

At first, besides taking calls, he gave out a FAX number for callers to use.  As the years passed, from time to time I noticed affectations in his manner, be they spoken, or just forms of rudeness to his listeners.  As these would develop over time, and form a pattern, I would send him a FAX (Later emails) to let him know that he was exhibiting inappropriate or affected tones or noises that suggested he was becoming obsessive in a mannerism, or exhibiting a hubris that turned me off, I found excessive, or indicated some &#8220;problem&#8221; that would cause him to lose audience.

An example:  during one period his voice took on such a stilted, phony intellectual tone that I sent him notes telling he that he seemed to be suffering an ostensible loss of confidence.  On that particular, he was losing his hearing and had become unable to hear his own voice.  As he recalled later, until he got his cochleaire implants, he was completely without hearing, even of his own voice.  Loss of hearing like Rush&#8217;s is claimed by some to be connected to the over use of Oxycontin; that may be a fabrication. It might also be  a fact.

Another example: for a long period he &#8220;sniffled&#8221; constantly.  I wrote him about that and he began apologizing to his audience about it.  Another time he introduced into his manner, a harsh, burly, crude laugh that sounds more like a sneer or a gloat than a healthy expression of humor. That too, I wrote him about.  He took time to explain it (only once) and now uses it as a device to express his (our on the right) laughter at the hubris or incredible tone deafness of folks on the other side; him laughing at them laughing at us.

As an artifact of his phenomenal memory, no instance of mockery or showing the "affectations" of others has ever been forgotten by him and when the context calls for it he uses it.  The way Robert Reich, former labor secretary pronounced his name when he was on a talk/interview show is used every time he mentions the name. He says Robert Reischnnnnnnnnnnuh! stretching it out until he runs completely out of breath.

Whether he says &#8220;Scrool&#8221; for School, &#8220;Bidness&#8221; for business, &#8220;Shedool&#8221; for schedule, &#8220;Strategery&#8221; for strategy, &#8220;Sex-ratery&#8221; for secretary, &#8220;Orifice&#8221; for office, &#8220;Cubar&#8221; for Cuba, &#8220;Laar&#8221; for law, Reverund Jacksunnnnuh&#8221; for reverend Jackson, or any Arabic-Muslim name with a distasteful guttural inflection, it has all grown old, the points of original meaning long past, and makes him, possibly, the most clichéd man of words in America.

So recently he got a caller calling him on this extreme use of irrelevant cliché:  His answer:  I get emails about this folks, I actually do have people sending me emails about these words.  This is what they are concerned with!  Then he took the example complained about by the last caller and used it disdainfully to ridicule the segment of his audience this offends.

About two years back he got a call from a well spoken elderly lady who said to him &#8220;Rush, you sound so angry at your staff, yelling at them, you almost seem to be angry&#8221;  He excused it, turned and asked his staff if they felt any anger or were hurt by him, got the expected answer, and dismissed it.  But more than a year had passed after he got his angry voice before this cultured elderly lady felt it necessary to call.  

But his voice has become so grating in recent years, and gets worse all the time, that he constantly sounds angry.  He also has taken on an affectation with a stutter:  I.. I.. I.. I.. (and only on the fifth) I.. does he go on with his thought. Someone here on this board rightly calls him &#8220;the stutterer.&#8221;

 All of this may sound like complaining and focusing too much about &#8220;idiosyncrasies&#8221; rather than &#8220;content&#8221; but for my old ears it has become intolerable.  I actually believe that the way he rushes through his delivery of EIB commercials with such an &#8220;angry&#8221; sounding voice he actually loses them business that another voice on his network could deliver to them.  I instantly turn off all his commercials, as I do his commentary when he sounds like this.  

Maybe this is a problem mostly elderly people have; we don&#8217;t like anger and being constantly confronted by what sounds like anger or angst.  I&#8217;ve asked some people my own age, and they feel the same; they don&#8217;t want to hear it and they&#8217;ve completely quit listening.  Maybe the younger listeners cotton to it, but I&#8217;d think that wouldn&#8217;t work for them either.  Unquestionably a large part of the senior listeners are leaving.

Rush was off on Friday, and will be gone the coming whole next week, and threatens to take some time off the following week.  Any more my best days with his show are when he leaves one of his capable guest hosts in charge.


----------



## edthecynic

American Horse said:


> I'm a listener of Rush's since 1990 and unlike some, I'm not embarassed to admit it.  I was first attracted to his show by his thoughtful and erudite commentary, not so much with the comedy routines, which when I first began listening was the First Gulf War, a Musical Comedy Parody.  His comments on science are almost a parody, his ignorance is so on display.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh is not the most outrageous of right wing pundits by any means.  Except in jest, he says nothing in the political arena that is not entirely possible, plausible, and even likely to be proven correct in the reasonable near future. That is a significant part of his genius that holds his audience.
> 
> Besides being extremely perceptive and canny in the political sphere,* he has a phenomenal memory for names and details, accurate beyond anything, I at least, have ever seen.*  A listener might bring up a detail from the past, or a name of a political or social activist from the past 20 years or so and he instantly has a contextual analysis; that is the second part of his genius; he is an institution of political context (at least for those on the right)


That statement is more an example of his power of suggestion than his memory. First of all, he can't seem to remember what he says from one day to the next, either that or he is a premeditated liar. And secondly, it is his crew looking up what was said in the past and feeding him the info through his bionic ear. Many times they don't get him the info until after a break, and then he acts like he knew it all along, which is swallowed whole by his faithful followers.

BTW, I'm the one who labeled him "Stuttering LimpTard" because he has repeatedly attacked Obama for stuttering, claiming that stuttering was a sign of stupidity. I have frequently said your MessiahRushie projects everything he hates about himself onto those he hates.

Check out his "great memory" on these two quotes one day apart!
*
August 18, 2010*
RUSH:   The Tea Party is not even weighing in on the mosque.  The Tea Party's worrying about other things, like jobs and the economy and Obama's single-handed destruction of it. * Imam Hussein Obama mmm, mmm, mmm. * I want to be fair, too.  He probably is the best anti-American president the country's ever had.  So I don't want to be misinterpreted here as just a knee-jerk critic.  Ed Gillespie is the former RNC chairman saying that we should downplay the mosque, don't overplay it here. 

*August 19, 2010*
POWERS:  The reason for that is that you have people like Rush Limbaugh referring to him as Imam Hussein Obama.

RUSH: * No, I have not said Imam Hussein Obama.  I've never thrown Hussein in there*, I just said Imam Obama.


----------



## American Horse

edthecynic said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a listener of Rush's since 1990 and unlike some, I'm not embarassed to admit it.  I was first attracted to his show by his thoughtful and erudite commentary, not so much with the comedy routines, which when I first began listening was the First Gulf War, a Musical Comedy Parody.  His comments on science are almost a parody, his ignorance is so on display.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh is not the most outrageous of right wing pundits by any means.  Except in jest, he says nothing in the political arena that is not entirely possible, plausible, and even likely to be proven correct in the reasonable near future. That is a significant part of his genius that holds his audience.
> 
> Besides being extremely perceptive and canny in the political sphere,* he has a phenomenal memory for names and details, accurate beyond anything, I at least, have ever seen.*  A listener might bring up a detail from the past, or a name of a political or social activist from the past 20 years or so and he instantly has a contextual analysis; that is the second part of his genius; he is an institution of political context (at least for those on the right)
> 
> 
> 
> That statement is more an example of his power of suggestion than his memory. First of all, he can't seem to remember what he says from one day to the next, either that or he is a premeditated liar. And secondly, it is his crew looking up what was said in the past and feeding him the info through his bionic ear. Many times they don't get him the info until after a break, and then he acts like he knew it all along, which is swallowed whole by his faithful followers.
> 
> BTW, I'm the one who labeled him "Stuttering LimpTard" because he has repeatedly attacked Obama for stuttering, claiming that stuttering was a sign of stupidity. I have frequently said your MessiahRushie projects everything he hates about himself onto those he hates.
> 
> Check out his "great memory" on these two quotes one day apart!
> *
> August 18, 2010*
> RUSH:   The Tea Party is not even weighing in on the mosque.  The Tea Party's worrying about other things, like jobs and the economy and Obama's single-handed destruction of it. * Imam Hussein Obama mmm, mmm, mmm. * I want to be fair, too.  He probably is the best anti-American president the country's ever had.  So I don't want to be misinterpreted here as just a knee-jerk critic.  Ed Gillespie is the former RNC chairman saying that we should downplay the mosque, don't overplay it here.
> 
> *August 19, 2010*
> POWERS:  The reason for that is that you have people like Rush Limbaugh referring to him as Imam Hussein Obama.
> 
> RUSH: * No, I have not said Imam Hussein Obama.  I've never thrown Hussein in there*, I just said Imam Obama.
Click to expand...


His reactions to subjects made by his callers prompts instantaneous references, far too fast for his staff to feed him appropriate info. I know that to be true from many many times.  That criticism does not stand up to the test of listening.

And in the two quotes I'm not so sure: I think he said Barack Hussein Obama, mmm.. mmm.. not Imam Hussein Obama, mmm.. in the first quote.  He does use Hussein as his middle name; he has called him Imam Obama.  I could be wrong, but there is some real doubt that these quotes are mixed in their content.

To verify that I'd have to see a link to his web-page, not take some hostile critics word for it.

He's right in his comment about the Mosque and the Tea Party movement.  I'm a contributing charter member, have read the documents, and don't think (in fact know) any reference to the Mosque does not exist in those documents.

EDIT:  On the other hand, Rush may be suffering some short term memory loss, remembering details more fully from the past than a day or two ago.  I know that he does not remember "interpretations" of information the same way I do, but that is all about interpretation, and not precise terminology


----------



## JakeStarkey

I suspect that as the election grows closer that the listenership will go up for the tearadiohosts.


----------



## edthecynic

American Horse said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a listener of Rush's since 1990 and unlike some, I'm not embarassed to admit it.  I was first attracted to his show by his thoughtful and erudite commentary, not so much with the comedy routines, which when I first began listening was the First Gulf War, a Musical Comedy Parody.  His comments on science are almost a parody, his ignorance is so on display.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh is not the most outrageous of right wing pundits by any means.  Except in jest, he says nothing in the political arena that is not entirely possible, plausible, and even likely to be proven correct in the reasonable near future. That is a significant part of his genius that holds his audience.
> 
> Besides being extremely perceptive and canny in the political sphere,* he has a phenomenal memory for names and details, accurate beyond anything, I at least, have ever seen.*  A listener might bring up a detail from the past, or a name of a political or social activist from the past 20 years or so and he instantly has a contextual analysis; that is the second part of his genius; he is an institution of political context (at least for those on the right)
> 
> 
> 
> That statement is more an example of his power of suggestion than his memory. First of all, he can't seem to remember what he says from one day to the next, either that or he is a premeditated liar. And secondly, it is his crew looking up what was said in the past and feeding him the info through his bionic ear. Many times they don't get him the info until after a break, and then he acts like he knew it all along, which is swallowed whole by his faithful followers.
> 
> BTW, I'm the one who labeled him "Stuttering LimpTard" because he has repeatedly attacked Obama for stuttering, claiming that stuttering was a sign of stupidity. I have frequently said your MessiahRushie projects everything he hates about himself onto those he hates.
> 
> Check out his "great memory" on these two quotes one day apart!
> *
> August 18, 2010*
> RUSH:   The Tea Party is not even weighing in on the mosque.  The Tea Party's worrying about other things, like jobs and the economy and Obama's single-handed destruction of it. * Imam Hussein Obama mmm, mmm, mmm. * I want to be fair, too.  He probably is the best anti-American president the country's ever had.  So I don't want to be misinterpreted here as just a knee-jerk critic.  Ed Gillespie is the former RNC chairman saying that we should downplay the mosque, don't overplay it here.
> 
> *August 19, 2010*
> POWERS:  The reason for that is that you have people like Rush Limbaugh referring to him as Imam Hussein Obama.
> 
> RUSH: * No, I have not said Imam Hussein Obama.  I've never thrown Hussein in there*, I just said Imam Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His reactions to subjects made by his callers prompts instantaneous references, far too fast for his staff to feed him appropriate info. I know that to be true from many many times.  That criticism does not stand up to the test of listening.
> 
> And in the two quotes I'm not so sure: I think he said Barack Hussein Obama, mmm.. mmm.. not Imam Hussein Obama, mmm.. in the first quote.  He does use Hussein as his middle name; he has called him Imam Obama.  I could be wrong, but there is some real doubt that these quotes are mixed in their content.
> 
> *To verify that I'd have to see a link to his web-page, not take some hostile critics word for it.*
> 
> He's right in his comment about the Mosque and the Tea Party movement.  *I'm a contributing charter member,* have read the documents, and don't think (in fact know) any reference to the Mosque does not exist in those documents.
> 
> EDIT:  On the other hand, Rush may be suffering some short term memory loss, remembering details more fully from the past than a day or two ago.  I know that he does not remember "interpretations" of information the same way I do, but that is all about interpretation, and not precise terminology
Click to expand...

You should know by now that I always take my quotes directly from his own transcripts, and as a paying sucker.... er .... er .... member, you can listen to his podcasts and hear him say it with your own two ears.

Soft Tyranny: Pelosi Demands an Investigation of Hamasque Critics

Hi, folks, welcome.  Rush Limbaugh here.  You probably know that.  Telephone number, 800-282-2882, if you want to be on the program.  E-mail address, ElRushbo@eibnet.com.  

And here's the Politico: "Mosque Debate Strains Tea Party, GOP." The Politico is once again running a fantasy as a news story.  Remember how they all were having a conniption, having a cow out there when a candidate Obama endorsed actually won?  It was historic, never before had happened, and of course it put to rest the notion that the Democrats were dead, incumbents are not dead.  You know, it really is the Twilight Zone.  The Tea Party is not even weighing in on the mosque.  The Tea Party's worrying about other things, like jobs and the economy and Obama's single-handed destruction of it. * Imam Hussein Obama mmm, mmm, mmm.*  I want to be fair, too.  He probably is the best anti-American president the country's ever had.  So I don't want to be misinterpreted here as just a knee-jerk critic.  Ed Gillespie is the former RNC chairman saying that we should downplay the mosque, don't overplay it here.


----------



## American Horse

edthecynic said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That statement is more an example of his power of suggestion than his memory. First of all, he can't seem to remember what he says from one day to the next, either that or he is a premeditated liar. And secondly, it is his crew looking up what was said in the past and feeding him the info through his bionic ear. Many times they don't get him the info until after a break, and then he acts like he knew it all along, which is swallowed whole by his faithful followers.
> 
> BTW, I'm the one who labeled him "Stuttering LimpTard" because he has repeatedly attacked Obama for stuttering, claiming that stuttering was a sign of stupidity. I have frequently said your MessiahRushie projects everything he hates about himself onto those he hates.
> 
> Check out his "great memory" on these two quotes one day apart!
> *
> August 18, 2010*
> RUSH:   The Tea Party is not even weighing in on the mosque.  The Tea Party's worrying about other things, like jobs and the economy and Obama's single-handed destruction of it. * Imam Hussein Obama mmm, mmm, mmm. * I want to be fair, too.  He probably is the best anti-American president the country's ever had.  So I don't want to be misinterpreted here as just a knee-jerk critic.  Ed Gillespie is the former RNC chairman saying that we should downplay the mosque, don't overplay it here.
> 
> *August 19, 2010*
> POWERS:  The reason for that is that you have people like Rush Limbaugh referring to him as Imam Hussein Obama.
> 
> RUSH: * No, I have not said Imam Hussein Obama.  I've never thrown Hussein in there*, I just said Imam Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His reactions to subjects made by his callers prompts instantaneous references, far too fast for his staff to feed him appropriate info. I know that to be true from many many times.  That criticism does not stand up to the test of listening.
> 
> And in the two quotes I'm not so sure: I think he said Barack Hussein Obama, mmm.. mmm.. not Imam Hussein Obama, mmm.. in the first quote.  He does use Hussein as his middle name; he has called him Imam Obama.  I could be wrong, but there is some real doubt that these quotes are mixed in their content.
> 
> *To verify that I'd have to see a link to his web-page, not take some hostile critics word for it.*
> 
> He's right in his comment about the Mosque and the Tea Party movement.  * I'm a contributing charter member, * have read the documents, and don't think (in fact know) any reference to the Mosque does not exist in those documents.
> 
> EDIT:  On the other hand, Rush may be suffering some short term memory loss, remembering details more fully from the past than a day or two ago.  I know that he does not remember "interpretations" of information the same way I do, but that is all about interpretation, and not precise terminology
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should know by now that I always take my quotes directly from his own transcripts, and as a paying sucker.... er .... er .... member, you can listen to his podcasts and hear him say it with your own two ears.
> 
> Soft Tyranny: Pelosi Demands an Investigation of Hamasque Critics
> 
> Hi, folks, welcome.  Rush Limbaugh here.  You probably know that.  Telephone number, 800-282-2882, if you want to be on the program.  E-mail address, ElRushbo@eibnet.com.
> 
> And here's the Politico: "Mosque Debate Strains Tea Party, GOP." The Politico is once again running a fantasy as a news story.  Remember how they all were having a conniption, having a cow out there when a candidate Obama endorsed actually won?  It was historic, never before had happened, and of course it put to rest the notion that the Democrats were dead, incumbents are not dead.  You know, it really is the Twilight Zone.  The Tea Party is not even weighing in on the mosque.  The Tea Party's worrying about other things, like jobs and the economy and Obama's single-handed destruction of it. * Imam Hussein Obama mmm, mmm, mmm.*  I want to be fair, too.  He probably is the best anti-American president the country's ever had.  So I don't want to be misinterpreted here as just a knee-jerk critic.  Ed Gillespie is the former RNC chairman saying that we should downplay the mosque, don't overplay it here.
Click to expand...

To clarify a misinterpretation: I said I was  "... a contributing charter member" of the T-Party movement, not a member of Rush's 24/7 stuff.


----------



## California Girl

JakeStarkey said:


> I suspect that as the election grows closer that the listenership will go up for the tearadiohosts.


----------



## Immanuel

Ernie S. said:


> TM please consider credibility. One way to measure that is to compare reputation power.
> If we accept that the board is fairly evenly split between left and right leaning members, reputation power and the number of thanks one has received should be a fair measure of how well your posts are viewed by USMB members. Compare your rep to post ratio to California Girl's or Immy's, or mine, for that matter.
> You insist that your positions are correct and credible, but, in the opinion of your peers, that is unsupported.



I'm not convinced that this board is fairly evenly split or that rep power is a legitimate comparison here.  It might be a good indication of how much a person is liked, but if you look at rep power and political views, rep power seems to be heavily slanted towards the right.

Some people rep a lot, some don't rep at all.  Some rep friends and opponents.  Some rep friends and heavily neg opponents.  And the reasons people rep vary so much that I don't see rep power as a reliable source of anything on this site.  

Not that I don't appreciate the rep that I receive.  But it means different things from different people.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

Sky Dancer said:


> I fired my painting crew for blasting Rush and his "Feminazi" crap  into my window.



How very tolerant of you.  Are you sure you are a liberal?

Oh wait, that is exactly the attitude of liberals, never mind.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.   They took their sorry selves elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you'd be cool with someone firing their painter if they found out they were gay, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had every right to fire them.  I was conducting a counseling practice and they were blasting hate through the window when I had clients present.
> 
> They weren't going to get anymore of my money when they were costing me business.  Period.
> 
> What really pisses you off, is that I was powerful enough to do that.   I didn't know my place.  I should have sat and cowered in my office, right?
> 
> Wrong.  You're damn right I fired them, and I would do it again.
Click to expand...


Bet you didn't step out of your office once and politely ask them to turn down their radio because you were working.  That would have been step one and probably the only step needed.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

Sky Dancer said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insulting your customer is not good business practices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not.  I'm in my office counseling lesbians and these idiots are blasting hate through my window.  Not only anti-gay crap but racist crap, and I'm in a black neighborhood.
Click to expand...


I think she was being stupid and saying that your painters were insulting your customers.  She was on your side.  I'd say that was the way she thinks, but I am not sure she thinks about what she says.

Immie


----------



## Flopper

Truthmatters said:


> Rush Limbaugh's Ratings Have Fallen 30% In The Last Six Months


Everyone I talk to both on the left and right seem to be less interested in politics even thou we have an upcoming national election.  I suppose Rush's audience is switching to the local country and western station.


----------



## Immanuel

Zona said:


> I guess all of this just proves the american people are tired of a failed right wing agenda.  How else can you explain people leaving rush and hannity?  WE all know how fox felt about Beck...he was to right wing even for them.
> 
> Right wingers are losing here.  Big time.
> 
> Go Obama and kick some ass in 2012 just like you did in 2008.



The problem with your post Zona is the same as TDM's.  You assume that lower rating for Rush and Sean Hannity indicate a turn away from conservative talk radio and that is the only answer.  You do not allow for the possibility that there may be other reasons such as that we are not currently in the middle of an election, people are on vacation, politically speaking things are kind of boring right now, people are just fed up with politics in general and don't want to deal with it right now.  Those are a few reasons, I can come up with off the top of my head.  

I am sure that some people are just plain sick of Rush and Sean.  I got sick of them why wouldn't others, but that doesn't mean I now like watching Rachel Maddow or Chris Matthews.  It doesn't mean I no longer support conservative ideals.  It simply means I don't like their styles.

Immie


----------



## The Infidel

edthecynic said:


> That statement is more an example of his power of suggestion than his memory. First of all, he can't seem to remember what he says from one day to the next, either that or he is a premeditated liar. And secondly, it is his crew looking up what was said in the past and feeding him the info through his bionic ear. Many times they don't get him the info until after a break, and then he acts like he knew it all along, which is swallowed whole by his faithful followers.
> 
> BTW, I'm the one who labeled him "Stuttering LimpTard" because he has repeatedly attacked Obama for stuttering, claiming that stuttering was a sign of stupidity. I have frequently said your MessiahRushie projects everything he hates about himself onto those he hates.
> 
> Check out his "great memory" on these two quotes one day apart!
> *
> August 18, 2010*
> RUSH:   The Tea Party is not even weighing in on the mosque.  The Tea Party's worrying about other things, like jobs and the economy and Obama's single-handed destruction of it. * Imam Hussein Obama mmm, mmm, mmm. * I want to be fair, too.  He probably is the best anti-American president the country's ever had.  So I don't want to be misinterpreted here as just a knee-jerk critic.  Ed Gillespie is the former RNC chairman saying that we should downplay the mosque, don't overplay it here.
> 
> *August 19, 2010*
> POWERS:  The reason for that is that you have people like Rush Limbaugh referring to him as Imam Hussein Obama.
> 
> RUSH: * No, I have not said Imam Hussein Obama.  I've never thrown Hussein in there*, I just said Imam Obama.




Thats it???? Thats all ya got???


----------



## The Infidel

ogibillm said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont like those 3 hosts because they are right.... your skeered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean to tell me you've never heard sean demand a yes or no answer to a nuanced question - you've never heard him demand that someone defend the unrelated words of another or be branded a hypocrite? it's his bread and butter.
> 
> if someone is listening and simply agreeing, no, the aren't sharpening their knowledge. they aren't coming up with original ideas, and they aren't researching for themselves. they're learning the talking points so they can parrot them later.
> 
> and as for "liberals spewing their crap" - as has so often been pointed out before the talk radio model doesn't work for liberals - but it's not because there aren't enough out there to form an audience. the format doesn't appeal to us. i don't want to listen to 3+ hours of commentary from someone i agree with. if i wanted to do that i'd start talking to myself. fewer commercials for lobstergrams and identity protection that way.
> 
> as for the reason i don't like beck/rush/hannity - it's because their ignorant and hold sway over far too many people. they are the epitome of style over substance - nothing is too big an issue that it cannot be condensed ito a 5 second gotcha sound bite for them. they are in large part a cause and symptom of the downfall of respectful political discourse in america.
> 
> that's why i don't like them.
Click to expand...


You are obviously a troll.... none of what you say here is true.

Sorry, but Ive heard all of their shows, and they have more than just style over susbstance.

You dont like them.... here is an ideer.... TURN IT OFF


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dr.House said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you have fired them for blasting Salsa Music, or would you have asked them to turn it down?
> 
> Here's what you said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in a black neighborhood, and I counsel lesbians.  I'd asked them to turn it down, and they are right outside my window, close to my black neighbors house blasting racism and homophobia.
> 
> I would have fired them if they were blasting ANYTHING, but I was particularly offended by them blasting that kind of message into my window while I am attempting to counsel someone and keep good relations with my neighbors.
> 
> YOU, on the other hand, think THEY have a right to be paid for being assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you dizzy from all the spinning you're doing?
> 
> 
> I still think they should sue your ass...  I am guessing your version of the events that took place differ from their version...
> 
> Might want to retain counsel just in case....
Click to expand...

People come to my home with my invitation.  Rude guests are not welcome.  I'm certainly NOT going to continue to employ someone who is that rude.

This was my home, and my office.

I think you ought to get over yourself about it.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dr.House said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you have fired them for blasting Salsa Music, or would you have asked them to turn it down?
> 
> Here's what you said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in a black neighborhood, and I counsel lesbians.  I'd asked them to turn it down, and they are right outside my window, close to my black neighbors house blasting racism and homophobia.
> 
> I would have fired them if they were blasting ANYTHING, but I was particularly offended by them blasting that kind of message into my window while I am attempting to counsel someone and keep good relations with my neighbors.
> 
> YOU, on the other hand, think THEY have a right to be paid for being assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you dizzy from all the spinning you're doing?
> 
> 
> I still think they should sue your ass...  I am guessing your version of the events that took place differ from their version...
> 
> Might want to retain counsel just in case....
Click to expand...

People come to my home by my invitation.  Rude guests are not welcome.  I'm certainly NOT going to continue to employ someone who is that rude.

This was my home, and my office.

I think you ought to get over yourself about it.  I once kicked a man out of my house because he was physically abusing his son in my presence on my property.  I also reported him to Child Protective Services.

I don't put up with crap.


----------



## Dr.House

I don't believe you, bigot...


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dr.House said:


> I don't believe you, bigot...



What is it you don't believe exactly.  That it was my home and office?  I'm no bigot, but you're welcome to think whatever you like.

I think you're pissed off at the audacity of me, a lesbian, demanding that her employee not be rude.  You're angry that I had the power to fire someone.


----------



## Ernie S.

Immanuel said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> TM please consider credibility. One way to measure that is to compare reputation power.
> If we accept that the board is fairly evenly split between left and right leaning members, reputation power and the number of thanks one has received should be a fair measure of how well your posts are viewed by USMB members. Compare your rep to post ratio to California Girl's or Immy's, or mine, for that matter.
> You insist that your positions are correct and credible, but, in the opinion of your peers, that is unsupported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced that this board is fairly evenly split or that rep power is a legitimate comparison here.  It might be a good indication of how much a person is liked, but if you look at rep power and political views, rep power seems to be heavily slanted towards the right.
> 
> Some people rep a lot, some don't rep at all.  Some rep friends and opponents.  Some rep friends and heavily neg opponents.  And the reasons people rep vary so much that I don't see rep power as a reliable source of anything on this site.
> 
> Not that I don't appreciate the rep that I receive.  But it means different things from different people.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...

Not foolproof, Immy, but certainly indicative.


----------



## California Girl

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe you, bigot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you don't believe exactly.  That it was my home and office?  I'm no bigot, but you're welcome to think whatever you like.
> 
> I think you're pissed off at the audacity of me, a lesbian, demanding that her employee not be rude.  You're angry that I had the power to fire someone.
Click to expand...


You're projecting again, Sky. I doubt it's because you're a lesbian, it's more likely to be your intolerance.


----------



## Sky Dancer

California Girl said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe you, bigot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you don't believe exactly.  That it was my home and office?  I'm no bigot, but you're welcome to think whatever you like.
> 
> I think you're pissed off at the audacity of me, a lesbian, demanding that her employee not be rude.  You're angry that I had the power to fire someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're projecting again, Sky. I doubt it's because you're a lesbian, it's more likely to be your intolerance.
Click to expand...


Do you think I had no right to fire that man?  Bull shit.  I'm absolutely NOT going to PAY someone to act obnoxiously on my property.


----------



## Ernie S.

Sky Dancer said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insulting your customer is not good business practices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not.  I'm in my office counseling lesbians and these idiots are blasting hate through my window.  Not only anti-gay crap but racist crap, and I'm in a black neighborhood.
Click to expand...


Can you tell me exactly what you heard that was racist or anti-gay? Or did Arianna Huffington tell you that Rush is a racist and anti-gay.


----------



## American Horse

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.   They took their sorry selves elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you'd be cool with someone firing their painter if they found out they were gay, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had every right to fire them.  I was conducting a counseling practice and they were blasting hate through the window when I had clients present.
> 
> They weren't going to get anymore of my money when they were costing me business.  Period.
> 
> What really pisses you off, is that I was powerful enough to do that.   I didn't know my place.  I should have sat and cowered in my office, right?
> 
> Wrong.  You're damn right I fired them, and I would do it again.
Click to expand...


What I don't understand is why you simply didn't ASK them to turn it off or to a very low sound level; being polite works wonders. I've had the radio of my van on in my own driveway, not realizing it could be heard by neighbors, prompting them to ask me to turn it down and done so. Working crews are especially respectful of client or bystander's preferences. Future work depends on that.


----------



## Dr.House

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe you, bigot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you don't believe exactly.  That it was my home and office?  I'm no bigot, but you're welcome to think whatever you like.
Click to expand...

I don't believe your posts in this thread releated to the "painters you fired"...  None of it...

And you are a bigot...  Embrace what you are...  Come out of the bigot closet....



> I think you're pissed off at the audacity of me, a lesbian, demanding that her employee not be rude.  You're angry that I had the power to fire someone.



No message board poster ever pissed me off...  I have never been angry at something some faceless interweb poster wrote on USMB or elsewhere...

Your lesbianism has nothing to do with anything, but kudos on trying...lol


----------



## The Infidel

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe you, bigot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you don't believe exactly.  That it was my home and office?  I'm no bigot, but you're welcome to think whatever you like.
> 
> I think you're pissed off at the audacity of me, a lesbian, demanding that her employee not be rude.  You're angry that I had the power to fire someone.
Click to expand...


Personally I am irritated because youre a liar. Rush isnt a bigot, racist, nor a homophobe.
You fired them for nothing... 

Just curious though... did ya ask them to maybe turn it off while they were there? I mean, it is a business and all right, your home? If so... they should respect ya and turn it off... I would have. Whether I agree with ya or not. Its your place not theirs... if they refused, you were right to fire them.

But I still think your a liar...


----------



## Sky Dancer

American Horse said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you'd be cool with someone firing their painter if they found out they were gay, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had every right to fire them.  I was conducting a counseling practice and they were blasting hate through the window when I had clients present.
> 
> They weren't going to get anymore of my money when they were costing me business.  Period.
> 
> What really pisses you off, is that I was powerful enough to do that.   I didn't know my place.  I should have sat and cowered in my office, right?
> 
> Wrong.  You're damn right I fired them, and I would do it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I don't understand is *why you simply didn't ASK them to turn it off or to a very low sound level; being polite works wonders.* I've had the radio of my van on in my own driveway, not realizing it could be heard by neighbors, prompting them to ask me to turn it down and done so. Working crews are especially respectful of client or bystander's preferences. Future work depends on that.
Click to expand...

I ALREADY DID ASSHOLE.

I fired him for not following my instructions.  I told him I worked quietly and had clients and to stay away from that window.  Those bozos had their faces in the window when I'm counseling someone.

YOU presume because I'm a lesbian and they are straight that THEY were in the right.

Fuck you.


----------



## The Infidel

Ernie S. said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insulting your customer is not good business practices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not.  I'm in my office counseling lesbians and these idiots are blasting hate through my window.  Not only anti-gay crap but racist crap, and I'm in a black neighborhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you tell me exactly what you heard that was racist or anti-gay? Or did Arianna Huffington tell you that Rush is a racist and anti-gay.
Click to expand...


EXACTLY


----------



## Sky Dancer

The Infidel said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe you, bigot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you don't believe exactly.  That it was my home and office?  I'm no bigot, but you're welcome to think whatever you like.
> 
> I think you're pissed off at the audacity of me, a lesbian, demanding that her employee not be rude.  You're angry that I had the power to fire someone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally I am irritated because youre a liar. Rush isnt a bigot, racist, nor a homophobe.
> You fired them for nothing...
> 
> Just curious though... did ya ask them to maybe turn it off while they were there? I mean, it is a business and all right, your home? If so... they should respect ya and turn it off... I would have. Whether I agree with ya or not. Its your place not theirs... if they refused, you were right to fire them.
> 
> But I still think your a liar...
Click to expand...

Frankly, I don't give a shit if you think I'm the devil incarnate.  I had EVERY right to fire that crew.


----------



## The Infidel

Sky Dancer said:


> Those bozos had their faces in the window when I'm counseling someone.



I find that hard to believe... NOT RUSH LISTENERS!!!!!


----------



## The Infidel

Sky Dancer said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you don't believe exactly.  That it was my home and office?  I'm no bigot, but you're welcome to think whatever you like.
> 
> I think you're pissed off at the audacity of me, a lesbian, demanding that her employee not be rude.  You're angry that I had the power to fire someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I am irritated because youre a liar. Rush isnt a bigot, racist, nor a homophobe.
> You fired them for nothing...
> 
> Just curious though... did ya ask them to maybe turn it off while they were there? I mean, it is a business and all right, your home? If so... they should respect ya and turn it off... I would have. Whether I agree with ya or not. Its your place not theirs... if they refused, *you were right to fire them.*
> 
> But I still think your a liar...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frankly, I don't give a shit if you think I'm the devil incarnate.  I had EVERY right to fire that crew.
Click to expand...



Hey dummy... can you read?

I said if they were actually that stupid.... you were right.

I still dont believe ya though.... they were prolly listening to Romey.
Those dudes sound like Jim Romes Clones....


----------



## Sky Dancer

The Infidel said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those bozos had their faces in the window when I'm counseling someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that hard to believe... NOT RUSH LISTENERS!!!!!
Click to expand...


I find plenty of things I've lived through "hard to believe".  Shit happens.


----------



## logical4u

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What really pisses you off, is that I was powerful enough to do that.   I didn't know my place.  I should have sat and cowered in my office, right?
> 
> Wrong.  You're damn right I fired them, and I would do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminating bigots like you don't piss me off...
> 
> I hope they sue you, though....
> 
> Termination for biased and discrimanatory reasons should not be tolerated in this country...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I terminated their employment because they were not sensitive to the needs of my business.
Click to expand...


So it is okay to fire cross-dressers because they are not "sensitive to the needs" of businesses?


----------



## The Infidel

Sky Dancer said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those bozos had their faces in the window when I'm counseling someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that hard to believe... NOT RUSH LISTENERS!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find plenty of things I've lived through "hard to believe".  Shit happens.
Click to expand...


Well on behalf of all of us rude con$.... I am so sorry


----------



## The Infidel

logical4u said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminating bigots like you don't piss me off...
> 
> I hope they sue you, though....
> 
> Termination for biased and discrimanatory reasons should not be tolerated in this country...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I terminated their employment because they were not sensitive to the needs of my business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it is okay to fire cross-dressers because they are not "sensitive to the needs" of businesses?
Click to expand...


Only if their junk is exposed....


----------



## Sky Dancer

logical4u said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminating bigots like you don't piss me off...
> 
> I hope they sue you, though....
> 
> Termination for biased and discrimanatory reasons should not be tolerated in this country...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I terminated their employment because they were not sensitive to the needs of my business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it is okay to fire cross-dressers because they are not "sensitive to the needs" of businesses?
Click to expand...

You don't get it.  I had EVERY right to fire that crew.

I just visited Portland and went to the Chinese Garden.  A transexual took my ticket.  It made me very happy to see him/her having a job.


----------



## logical4u

Zona said:


> I guess all of this just proves the american people are tired of a failed right wing agenda.  How else can you explain people leaving rush and hannity?  WE all know how fox felt about Beck...he was to right wing even for them.
> 
> Right wingers are losing here.  Big time.
> 
> Go Obama and kick some ass in 2012 just like you did in 2008.



Quote: Originally Posted by Truthmatters  
Your not winning the countrywide debate.

Your historically failed ideas are being tossed by more and more Americans.
The liberal ideals have been on parade for three years, how is that working?
Is the country better off than it was three years ago?
Are we more prosperous?
Are more people working?
Are less people on food stamps?
Are there less people below the poverty line?
Are we "safer"?
Are our borders more secure?
Do we have more freedom, liberty?
Are American citizens "proud" of their country's standing in the world?
Do we have less debt?
Are Americans treated with respect from other countries?
Is the government more "transparent"?

The countrywide debate is over. The liberals have demonstrated with their actions far better than the conservatives could have stated in words. Now comes the realization that the party is over, and most of those that believed the liberals are now just jackasses, transformed by liberal's "fun island" (from pinnochio), that will now face hard labor for the rest of their lives with no retirement, no vacations, and more taxes. Yes, those liberals really know how to show a country a good time.


----------



## Sky Dancer

I'm so happy you love liberals, Logical.


----------



## The Infidel

Sky Dancer said:


> I just visited Portland and went to the Chinese Garden.  A transexual took my ticket. * It made me very happy to see him/her having a job*.





Why.... b/c they are all crazy?????


----------



## edthecynic

The Infidel said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That statement is more an example of his power of suggestion than his memory. First of all, he can't seem to remember what he says from one day to the next, either that or he is a premeditated liar. And secondly, it is his crew looking up what was said in the past and feeding him the info through his bionic ear. Many times they don't get him the info until after a break, and then he acts like he knew it all along, which is swallowed whole by his faithful followers.
> 
> BTW, I'm the one who labeled him "Stuttering LimpTard" because he has repeatedly attacked Obama for stuttering, claiming that stuttering was a sign of stupidity. I have frequently said your MessiahRushie projects everything he hates about himself onto those he hates.
> 
> Check out his "great memory" on these two quotes one day apart!
> *
> August 18, 2010*
> RUSH:   The Tea Party is not even weighing in on the mosque.  The Tea Party's worrying about other things, like jobs and the economy and Obama's single-handed destruction of it. * Imam Hussein Obama mmm, mmm, mmm. * I want to be fair, too.  He probably is the best anti-American president the country's ever had.  So I don't want to be misinterpreted here as just a knee-jerk critic.  Ed Gillespie is the former RNC chairman saying that we should downplay the mosque, don't overplay it here.
> 
> *August 19, 2010*
> POWERS:  The reason for that is that you have people like Rush Limbaugh referring to him as Imam Hussein Obama.
> 
> RUSH: * No, I have not said Imam Hussein Obama.  I've never thrown Hussein in there*, I just said Imam Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats it???? Thats all ya got???
Click to expand...

As you well know, I have an unlimited amount of quotes of your MessiahRushie making a liar of himself.

Here he is forgetting the lie he told three days earlier;

*May 6, 2008*
RUSH:    Operation Chaos is balance to all of the fraud that is being committed throughout our electoral process.  George Soros is tampering with our electoral process with a huge multibillion-dollar fortune.  MoveOn.org is tampering with vast fundraising tentacles.  The unions... I mean, who doesn't "tamper" with elections, if you want to get right down to it?  *Everybody tampers with elections* because they're trying to influence the outcome. * But I'm not a tamperer. 
*
*May 9, 2008*
RUSH:   *Operation Chaos involves Republican operatives tampering in*, messing around with, having fun in, *Democrat elections*


----------



## Sky Dancer

The Infidel said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just visited Portland and went to the Chinese Garden.  A transexual took my ticket. * It made me very happy to see him/her having a job*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why.... b/c they are all crazy?????
Click to expand...


No, because it showed me that the city of Portland is committed to equal rights.


----------



## The Infidel

edthecynic said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That statement is more an example of his power of suggestion than his memory. First of all, he can't seem to remember what he says from one day to the next, either that or he is a premeditated liar. And secondly, it is his crew looking up what was said in the past and feeding him the info through his bionic ear. Many times they don't get him the info until after a break, and then he acts like he knew it all along, which is swallowed whole by his faithful followers.
> 
> BTW, I'm the one who labeled him "Stuttering LimpTard" because he has repeatedly attacked Obama for stuttering, claiming that stuttering was a sign of stupidity. I have frequently said your MessiahRushie projects everything he hates about himself onto those he hates.
> 
> Check out his "great memory" on these two quotes one day apart!
> *
> August 18, 2010*
> RUSH:   The Tea Party is not even weighing in on the mosque.  The Tea Party's worrying about other things, like jobs and the economy and Obama's single-handed destruction of it. * Imam Hussein Obama mmm, mmm, mmm. * I want to be fair, too.  He probably is the best anti-American president the country's ever had.  So I don't want to be misinterpreted here as just a knee-jerk critic.  Ed Gillespie is the former RNC chairman saying that we should downplay the mosque, don't overplay it here.
> 
> *August 19, 2010*
> POWERS:  The reason for that is that you have people like Rush Limbaugh referring to him as Imam Hussein Obama.
> 
> RUSH: * No, I have not said Imam Hussein Obama.  I've never thrown Hussein in there*, I just said Imam Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats it???? Thats all ya got???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you well know, I have an unlimited amount of quotes of your MessiahRushie making a liar of himself.
> 
> Here he is forgetting the lie he told three days earlier;
> 
> *May 6, 2008*
> RUSH:    Operation Chaos is balance to all of the fraud that is being committed throughout our electoral process.  George Soros is tampering with our electoral process with a huge multibillion-dollar fortune.  MoveOn.org is tampering with vast fundraising tentacles.  The unions... I mean, who doesn't "tamper" with elections, if you want to get right down to it?  *Everybody tampers with elections* because they're trying to influence the outcome. * But I'm not a tamperer.
> *
> *May 9, 2008*
> RUSH:   *Operation Chaos involves Republican operatives tampering in*, messing around with, having fun in, *Democrat elections*
Click to expand...



Awesome... keep listening


----------



## logical4u

Sky Dancer said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I terminated their employment because they were not sensitive to the needs of my business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it is okay to fire cross-dressers because they are not "sensitive to the needs" of businesses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get it.  I had EVERY right to fire that crew.
> 
> I just visited Portland and went to the Chinese Garden.  A transexual took my ticket.  It made me very happy to see him/her having a job.
Click to expand...


That was my point: you agree with "that type" of behavior, most straight family types, don't.  Is it okay to fire "transexuals" if they are "not sensitive to the needs" of a straight, family oriented business?


----------



## The Infidel

Sky Dancer said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just visited Portland and went to the Chinese Garden.  A transexual took my ticket. * It made me very happy to see him/her having a job*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why.... b/c they are all crazy?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because it showed me that the city of Portland is committed to equal rights.
Click to expand...


 Yeah... uh huh OK


----------



## logical4u

Sky Dancer said:


> I'm so happy you love liberals, Logical.



Thanks for not refuting the evidence.


----------



## Sky Dancer

logical4u said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it is okay to fire cross-dressers because they are not "sensitive to the needs" of businesses?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it.  I had EVERY right to fire that crew.
> 
> I just visited Portland and went to the Chinese Garden.  A transexual took my ticket.  It made me very happy to see him/her having a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was my point: you agree with "that type" of behavior, most straight family types, don't.  Is it okay to fire "transexuals" if they are "not sensitive to the needs" of a straight, family oriented business?
Click to expand...


Plenty of families go to the Chinese Gardens in Portland.  They don't feel discriminated against.

I fired those men because they were rude.  I feel GREAT about it.


----------



## Sky Dancer

logical4u said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy you love liberals, Logical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for not refuting the evidence.
Click to expand...


That wasn't evidence, it was your opinion.


----------



## California Girl

Sky Dancer said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just visited Portland and went to the Chinese Garden.  A transexual took my ticket. * It made me very happy to see him/her having a job*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why.... b/c they are all crazy?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because it showed me that the city of Portland is committed to equal rights.
Click to expand...


I find it quite scary that you draw that conclusion rather than just either:

a. not noticing
b. being pleased that someone capable got the job. 

It has to be an agenda driven appointment, he/she could not have just got the job on merit. I find that very sad.


----------



## Big Fitz

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your not winning the countrywide debate.
> 
> Your historically failed ideas are being tossed by more and more Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess. You're not trained in research, huh?
Click to expand...

She's a firm believer in Pirelli's Miracle Elixir, too.


----------



## Sky Dancer

California Girl said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why.... b/c they are all crazy?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, because it showed me that the city of Portland is committed to equal rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it quite scary that you draw that conclusion rather than just either:
> 
> a. not noticing
> b. being pleased that someone capable got the job.
> 
> It has to be an agenda driven appointment, he/she could not have just got the job on merit. I find that very sad.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.  It showed me that Portland did not discriminate based on this person being transexual.  I'm sure he/she got the job on merit.  She was competent and graceful.


----------



## The Infidel

California Girl said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why.... b/c they are all crazy?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, because it showed me that the city of Portland is committed to equal rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it quite scary that you draw that conclusion rather than just either:
> 
> a. not noticing
> b. being pleased that someone capable got the job.
> 
> It has to be an agenda driven appointment, he/she could not have just got the job on merit. I find that very sad.
Click to expand...


Eggzaktly..!

Everythin is about an agenda with the left.... not merit.


----------



## Immanuel

Sky Dancer said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it you don't believe exactly.  That it was my home and office?  I'm no bigot, but you're welcome to think whatever you like.
> 
> I think you're pissed off at the audacity of me, a lesbian, demanding that her employee not be rude.  You're angry that I had the power to fire someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're projecting again, Sky. I doubt it's because you're a lesbian, it's more likely to be your intolerance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think I had no right to fire that man?  Bull shit.  I'm absolutely NOT going to PAY someone to act obnoxiously on my property.
Click to expand...


Whether or not you had the right to fire him depends on what really happened.  If you really did ask them to turn it down and they turned it up and thumbed their noses at you then you had the right to fire them.  To be honest with you, having dealt with you in many threads, I'm not sure you actually asked them to turn it down, and if you did, I doubt you did so politely.  

I think more likely your intolerance against anyone that had the audacity to listen to Rush Limbaugh kicked in and and you got mad and fired them without even telling them why.  They are probably still scratching their heads and saying "WTF?".

Immie


----------



## California Girl

Sky Dancer said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, because it showed me that the city of Portland is committed to equal rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it quite scary that you draw that conclusion rather than just either:
> 
> a. not noticing
> b. being pleased that someone capable got the job.
> 
> It has to be an agenda driven appointment, he/she could not have just got the job on merit. I find that very sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  It showed me that Portland did not discriminate based on this person being transexual.  I'm sure he/she got the job on merit.  She was competent and graceful.
Click to expand...


Difference between us, I wouldn't have notice the 'transgender' thing.... just a competent employee.   You create issues, I accept individuals.


----------



## The Infidel

Sky Dancer said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, because it showed me that the city of Portland is committed to equal rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it quite scary that you draw that conclusion rather than just either:
> 
> a. not noticing
> b. being pleased that someone capable got the job.
> 
> It has to be an agenda driven appointment, he/she could not have just got the job on merit. I find that very sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  It showed me that Portland did not discriminate based on this person being transexual.  I'm sure he/she got the job on merit.  She was competent and graceful.
Click to expand...


Certainly cant fire them if ya want to (kind of like those poor workers you fired).... and if you do, ya have to have a case a mile deep to support it.

Yep... equal rights alright...


----------



## Sky Dancer

Immanuel said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're projecting again, Sky. I doubt it's because you're a lesbian, it's more likely to be your intolerance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I had no right to fire that man?  Bull shit.  I'm absolutely NOT going to PAY someone to act obnoxiously on my property.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether or not you had the right to fire him depends on what really happened.  If you really did ask them to turn it down and they turned it up and thumbed their noses at you then you had the right to fire them.  To be honest with you, having dealt with you in many threads, I'm not sure you actually asked them to turn it down, and if you did, I doubt you did so politely.
> 
> I think more likely your intolerance against anyone that had the audacity to listen to Rush Limbaugh kicked in and and you got mad and fired them without even telling them why.  They are probably still scratching their heads and saying "WTF?".
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


I had the right to fire that crew.  They did not follow my instructions and they were rude. 

They can blast Rush in their cars, but not in my window when I'm working.

For the THIRD TIME, I had already asked them to TURN IT DOWN AND GET AWAY FROM THE WINDOW. 

But, continue to paint me as a bigot, asshole.  Believe whatever you like.   I was there.  YOU were not.  How dare YOU think you KNOW more about what happened than I do!


----------



## edthecynic

The Infidel said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats it???? Thats all ya got???
> 
> 
> 
> As you well know, I have an unlimited amount of quotes of your MessiahRushie making a liar of himself.
> 
> Here he is forgetting the lie he told three days earlier;
> 
> *May 6, 2008*
> RUSH:    Operation Chaos is balance to all of the fraud that is being committed throughout our electoral process.  George Soros is tampering with our electoral process with a huge multibillion-dollar fortune.  MoveOn.org is tampering with vast fundraising tentacles.  The unions... I mean, who doesn't "tamper" with elections, if you want to get right down to it?  *Everybody tampers with elections* because they're trying to influence the outcome. * But I'm not a tamperer.
> *
> *May 9, 2008*
> RUSH:   *Operation Chaos involves Republican operatives tampering in*, messing around with, having fun in, *Democrat elections*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome... keep listening
Click to expand...

Here is another memory lapse of a lie in only two days.

*August 23, 2010*
RUSH:  I really didn't,* I didn't know Muslims loved golf* as much as they apparently do. Right here, what paper is this, the Boston Herald, *"Obama *Teeing Off Nation One Sunday At A Time." he* played at *Our Lady of The Fairways, they call it. That's* the Vineyard Golf Club.*

*August 25, 2010*
RUSH:  * I've never put it out there myself that Obama is a Muslim. *


----------



## Immanuel

logical4u said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discriminating bigots like you don't piss me off...
> 
> I hope they sue you, though....
> 
> Termination for biased and discrimanatory reasons should not be tolerated in this country...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I terminated their employment because they were not sensitive to the needs of my business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it is okay to fire cross-dressers because they are not "sensitive to the needs" of businesses?
Click to expand...


No, that only proves you are a bigot against the GLBT community and that makes your actions a hate crime.  Do you see how things work?  

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

Sky Dancer said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I terminated their employment because they were not sensitive to the needs of my business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it is okay to fire cross-dressers because they are not "sensitive to the needs" of businesses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get it.  I had EVERY right to fire that crew.
> 
> I just visited Portland and went to the Chinese Garden.  A transexual took my ticket.  It made me very happy to see him/her having a job.
Click to expand...


I wonder... were you offended because the guy at the next window appeared to be straight?

Immie


----------



## Sky Dancer

Immanuel said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I terminated their employment because they were not sensitive to the needs of my business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it is okay to fire cross-dressers because they are not "sensitive to the needs" of businesses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that only proves you are a bigot against the GLBT community and that makes your actions a hate crime.  Do you see how things work?
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


NO, it makes it discrimination, not a hate crime.  You know NOTHING about bias crime.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Immanuel said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it is okay to fire cross-dressers because they are not "sensitive to the needs" of businesses?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it.  I had EVERY right to fire that crew.
> 
> I just visited Portland and went to the Chinese Garden.  A transexual took my ticket.  It made me very happy to see him/her having a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder... were you offended because the guy at the next window appeared to be straight?
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


No.   I knew the crew was straight.  That had nothing to do with it.  I hire straight people all the time.  Even STRAIGHT people can be rude.  They were fired for not listening to my instructions and being rude.

You really must hate me Immie to think that of me.  I am completely shocked.  That hurts.  I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## The Infidel

edthecynic said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you well know, I have an unlimited amount of quotes of your MessiahRushie making a liar of himself.
> 
> Here he is forgetting the lie he told three days earlier;
> 
> *May 6, 2008*
> RUSH:    Operation Chaos is balance to all of the fraud that is being committed throughout our electoral process.  George Soros is tampering with our electoral process with a huge multibillion-dollar fortune.  MoveOn.org is tampering with vast fundraising tentacles.  The unions... I mean, who doesn't "tamper" with elections, if you want to get right down to it?  *Everybody tampers with elections* because they're trying to influence the outcome. * But I'm not a tamperer.
> *
> *May 9, 2008*
> RUSH:   *Operation Chaos involves Republican operatives tampering in*, messing around with, having fun in, *Democrat elections*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome... keep listening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is another memory lapse of a lie in only two days.
> 
> *August 23, 2010*
> RUSH:  I really didn't,* I didn't know Muslims loved golf* as much as they apparently do. Right here, what paper is this, the Boston Herald, *"Obama *Teeing Off Nation One Sunday At A Time." he* played at *Our Lady of The Fairways, they call it. That's* the Vineyard Golf Club.*
> 
> *August 25, 2010*
> RUSH:  * I've never put it out there myself that Obama is a Muslim. *
Click to expand...




You really are silly.... its the troof


----------



## Immanuel

Sky Dancer said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I had no right to fire that man?  Bull shit.  I'm absolutely NOT going to PAY someone to act obnoxiously on my property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not you had the right to fire him depends on what really happened.  If you really did ask them to turn it down and they turned it up and thumbed their noses at you then you had the right to fire them.  To be honest with you, having dealt with you in many threads, I'm not sure you actually asked them to turn it down, and if you did, I doubt you did so politely.
> 
> I think more likely your intolerance against anyone that had the audacity to listen to Rush Limbaugh kicked in and and you got mad and fired them without even telling them why.  They are probably still scratching their heads and saying "WTF?".
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had the right to fire that crew.  They did not follow my instructions and they were rude.
> 
> They can blast Rush in their cars, but not in my window when I'm working.
> 
> For the THIRD TIME, I had already asked them to TURN IT DOWN AND GET AWAY FROM THE WINDOW.
> 
> But, continue to paint me as a bigot, asshole.  Believe whatever you like.   I was there.  YOU were not.  How dare YOU think you KNOW more about what happened than I do!
Click to expand...


Why is it that when you mentioned the issue initially, you never mentioned having asked them to turn it down (that seems like a pretty important piece of the issue) then when people came down on you for that suddenly you claim to have asked them to turn it down?

The peering in your window information was also important and came up much later.  Color me skeptical about that as well.

I'm sorry, but I still think you were offended that anyone would listen to Rush Limbaugh and you fired them for no other reason than that they were listening to Rush Limbaugh.

And yes, that says that I think you are a bigot.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

Sky Dancer said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it is okay to fire cross-dressers because they are not "sensitive to the needs" of businesses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that only proves you are a bigot against the GLBT community and that makes your actions a hate crime.  Do you see how things work?
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, it makes it discrimination, not a hate crime.  You know NOTHING about bias crime.
Click to expand...


I know a lot about bigotry.  I see it on this site all the time.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

Sky Dancer said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it.  I had EVERY right to fire that crew.
> 
> I just visited Portland and went to the Chinese Garden.  A transexual took my ticket.  It made me very happy to see him/her having a job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder... were you offended because the guy at the next window appeared to be straight?
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.   I knew the crew was straight.  That had nothing to do with it.  I hire straight people all the time.  Even STRAIGHT people can be rude.  They were fired for not listening to my instructions and being rude.
> 
> You really must hate me Immie to think that of me.  I am completely shocked.  That hurts.  I hope you enjoy it.
Click to expand...


Read the post... we were talking about the Chinese Garden in Portland.  You were proud that the guy that took your ticket was transgender.  Were you offended that the guy at the next window was straight?

edit:

No, I don't hate you at all, but I think you are bigoted against a lot of people... Christians and straight people to be exact and that is a very large percentage of the world.  Attempting to show you where I think you are wrong, is in no way hateful.

Immie


----------



## Sky Dancer

Immanuel said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not you had the right to fire him depends on what really happened.  If you really did ask them to turn it down and they turned it up and thumbed their noses at you then you had the right to fire them.  To be honest with you, having dealt with you in many threads, I'm not sure you actually asked them to turn it down, and if you did, I doubt you did so politely.
> 
> I think more likely your intolerance against anyone that had the audacity to listen to Rush Limbaugh kicked in and and you got mad and fired them without even telling them why.  They are probably still scratching their heads and saying "WTF?".
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the right to fire that crew.  They did not follow my instructions and they were rude.
> 
> They can blast Rush in their cars, but not in my window when I'm working.
> 
> For the THIRD TIME, I had already asked them to TURN IT DOWN AND GET AWAY FROM THE WINDOW.
> 
> But, continue to paint me as a bigot, asshole.  Believe whatever you like.   I was there.  YOU were not.  How dare YOU think you KNOW more about what happened than I do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that when you mentioned the issue initially, you never mentioned having asked them to turn it down (that seems like a pretty important piece of the issue) then when people came down on you for that suddenly you claim to have asked them to turn it down?
> 
> The peering in your window information was also important and came up much later.  Color me skeptical about that as well.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I still think you were offended that anyone would listen to Rush Limbaugh and you fired them for no other reason than that they were listening to Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> And yes, that says that I think you are a bigot.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...

Goodbye Immie.

You've made up your mind that I discriminate against this crew.  I didn't.   

I fired them because they didn't follow my instructions and they were rude.  

We are no longer friends.


----------



## Stashman

Finally being seen by the majority for the propagandist he is.


----------



## Big Fitz

Stashman said:


> Finally being seen by the majority for the propagandist he is.


I thought he was an inconsequential entertainer with no audience.  At least that's been the left's opinion of him for decades.

What changed to make him matter to you suddenly... or are you not really telling us the truth about something?


----------



## Sky Dancer

Rush is a right wing, misogynist, anti-gay pig.  I did not want his hate speech blasting fragile people who need counseling.


----------



## Dr.House

Sky Dancer said:


> Rush is a right wing, misogynist, anti-gay pig.



I'm sure he cares what a bigot like you thinks of him...


----------



## Dr.House

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is a right wing, misogynist, anti-gay pig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure he cares what a bigot like you thinks of him...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure he doesn't.  I don't care what you think of me either.  You're not my friend.
Click to expand...


I don't care to be friends with bigots...

There's way too much hate in your head...

Seek counselling...


----------



## midcan5

Limbaugh is so good an American he buys Maybach cars made in Germany, what a great American he is. Bravo Rush, hopefully you never discuss jobs or unemployment in America, otherwise that would make you a hypocrite, oh wait.....

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/180984-who-listens-to-rush-6.html#post4029391


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dr.House said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure he cares what a bigot like you thinks of him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure he doesn't.  I don't care what you think of me either.  You're not my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care to be friends with bigots...
> 
> There's way too much hate in your head...
> 
> Seek counselling...
Click to expand...


If you think a lesbian counselor should PAY to have some group of strangers act rudely and insult her clients when they are counseling than YOU are the bigot.

I have every right to kick assholes off my property.


----------



## Dr.House

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure he doesn't.  I don't care what you think of me either.  You're not my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care to be friends with bigots...
> 
> There's way too much hate in your head...
> 
> Seek counselling...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think a lesbian counselor should PAY to have some group of strangers act rudely and insult her clients when they are counseling than YOU are the bigot.
> 
> I have every right to kick assholes off my property.
Click to expand...


I already told you I don't believe your "story"....

It never happened...


----------



## American Horse

midcan5 said:


> Limbaugh is so good an American he buys Maybach cars made in Germany, what a great American he is. Bravo Rush, hopefully you never discuss jobs or unemployment in America, otherwise that would make you a hypocrite, oh wait.....


He flies an American Built Plane; a Gulfstream IV - Savannah Ga.


----------



## midcan5

American Horse said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh is so good an American he buys Maybach cars made in Germany, what a great American he is. Bravo Rush, hopefully you never discuss jobs or unemployment in America, otherwise that would make you a hypocrite, oh wait.....
> 
> 
> 
> He flies an American Built Plane; a Gulfstream IV - Savannah Ga.
Click to expand...


You mean he sold his Japanese Zero?  Guess the constant pursuits by the F16's turned him into a true American.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dr.House said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care to be friends with bigots...
> 
> There's way too much hate in your head...
> 
> Seek counselling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think a lesbian counselor should PAY to have some group of strangers act rudely and insult her clients when they are counseling than YOU are the bigot.
> 
> I have every right to kick assholes off my property.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you I don't believe your "story"....
> 
> It never happened...
Click to expand...

Yes, it did.  It happened the same year one of my dearest friends died of AIDS.  I was still grieving.

I had every right to fire this crew.  I'd already talked to them once about the radio and staying away from the window of the room I was working in.


----------



## Dr.House

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think a lesbian counselor should PAY to have some group of strangers act rudely and insult her clients when they are counseling than YOU are the bigot.
> 
> I have every right to kick assholes off my property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you I don't believe your "story"....
> 
> It never happened...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it did.  It happened the same year one of my dearest friends died of AIDS.  I was still grieving.
> 
> I had every right to fire this crew.  I'd already talked to them once about the radio and staying away from the window of the room I was working in.
Click to expand...

I don't believe you....  It didn't happen...


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dr.House said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you I don't believe your "story"....
> 
> It never happened...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it did.  It happened the same year one of my dearest friends died of AIDS.  I was still grieving.
> 
> I had every right to fire this crew.  I'd already talked to them once about the radio and staying away from the window of the room I was working in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe you....  It didn't happen...
Click to expand...


Well, it did.  My wife doesn't post on this stupid board so she won't tell you otherwise.

So don't believe me.  Tell me though, why do you think I have "created" this story?


----------



## Dr.House

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it did.  It happened the same year one of my dearest friends died of AIDS.  I was still grieving.
> 
> I had every right to fire this crew.  I'd already talked to them once about the radio and staying away from the window of the room I was working in.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe you....  It didn't happen...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it did.  My wife doesn't post on this stupid board so she won't tell you otherwise.
> 
> So don't believe me.  Tell me though, why do you think I have "created" this story?
Click to expand...


It didn't happen because you're a lying, hypocritical bigot...


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dr.House said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe you....  It didn't happen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it did.  My wife doesn't post on this stupid board so she won't tell you otherwise.
> 
> So don't believe me.  Tell me though, why do you think I have "created" this story?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It didn't happen because you're a lying, hypocritical bigot...
Click to expand...


Let's see.  You think I made up the whole incident?    I didn't.  I think what really irks you, is a lesbian firing anyone.  You think I should "know my place" and put up with rudeness and an employee not follow my direction.


----------



## Immanuel

Dr.House said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care to be friends with bigots...
> 
> There's way too much hate in your head...
> 
> Seek counselling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think a lesbian counselor should PAY to have some group of strangers act rudely and insult her clients when they are counseling than YOU are the bigot.
> 
> I have every right to kick assholes off my property.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you I don't believe your "story"....
> 
> It never happened...
Click to expand...


I don't question the fact that she might have fired painters that she hired because they were listening to Rush Limbaugh on the job.  The rest of the "facts" that came out after she was put down for it, I do question.

Immie


----------



## Sky Dancer

Immanuel said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think a lesbian counselor should PAY to have some group of strangers act rudely and insult her clients when they are counseling than YOU are the bigot.
> 
> I have every right to kick assholes off my property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you I don't believe your "story"....
> 
> It never happened...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't question the fact that she might have fired painters that she hired because they were listening to Rush Limbaugh on the job.  The rest of the "facts" that came out after she was put down for it, I do question.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


I fired them because they had no respect for me, my instructions, my home, or my clients.

Neither do you.  I'm really sorry to see this sadistic side of you come out, Immanuel.  You actually enjoy that you've hurt me.


----------



## Immanuel

midcan5 said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limbaugh is so good an American he buys Maybach cars made in Germany, what a great American he is. Bravo Rush, hopefully you never discuss jobs or unemployment in America, otherwise that would make you a hypocrite, oh wait.....
> 
> 
> 
> He flies an American Built Plane; a Gulfstream IV - Savannah Ga.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean he sold his Japanese Zero?  Guess the constant pursuits by the F16's turned him into a true American.
Click to expand...


Oh come on, don't tell me if you have an opportunity to get your hands on a zero, you would not take it.  I'd snap at it in a heart beat and I am not even a pilot let alone collector of aircraft, but the history of a zero?  I'd buy that in a heartbeat.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it did.  My wife doesn't post on this stupid board so she won't tell you otherwise.
> 
> So don't believe me.  Tell me though, why do you think I have "created" this story?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't happen because you're a lying, hypocritical bigot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see.  You think I made up the whole incident?    I didn't.  I think what really irks you, is a lesbian firing anyone.  You think I should "know my place" and put up with rudeness and an employee not follow my direction.
Click to expand...


/yawn

More words put in people's mouths.

Immie


----------



## Dr.House

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it did.  My wife doesn't post on this stupid board so she won't tell you otherwise.
> 
> So don't believe me.  Tell me though, why do you think I have "created" this story?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't happen because you're a lying, hypocritical bigot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see.  You think I made up the whole incident?
Click to expand...

Yes, that's about right...



> I didn't.


I believe you did...  Pretty lame story too, by the way...



> I think what really irks you, is a lesbian firing anyone.  You think I should "know my place" and put up with rudeness and an employee not follow my direction.


You're sexual preferences have nothing to do with your bullshit stories...  Gay, straight, vegetable - makes no difference...  Bullshit is bullshit and your "story" is bullshit...


----------



## Immanuel

Sky Dancer said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you I don't believe your "story"....
> 
> It never happened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't question the fact that she might have fired painters that she hired because they were listening to Rush Limbaugh on the job.  The rest of the "facts" that came out after she was put down for it, I do question.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fired them because they had no respect for me, my instructions, my home, or my clients.
> 
> Neither do you.  I'm really sorry to see this sadistic side of you come out, Immanuel.  You actually enjoy that you've hurt me.
Click to expand...


And now you proclaim to know what I enjoy.

Amazing!

Immie


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dr.House said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't happen because you're a lying, hypocritical bigot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see.  You think I made up the whole incident?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that's about right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you did...  Pretty lame story too, by the way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think what really irks you, is a lesbian firing anyone.  You think I should "know my place" and put up with rudeness and an employee not follow my direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're sexual preferences have nothing to do with your bullshit stories...  Gay, straight, vegetable - makes no difference...  Bullshit is bullshit and your "story" is bullshit...
Click to expand...


You're free to not believe me.  It makes no difference to me.  You're a jerk.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Immanuel said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't question the fact that she might have fired painters that she hired because they were listening to Rush Limbaugh on the job.  The rest of the "facts" that came out after she was put down for it, I do question.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fired them because they had no respect for me, my instructions, my home, or my clients.
> 
> Neither do you.  I'm really sorry to see this sadistic side of you come out, Immanuel.  You actually enjoy that you've hurt me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now you proclaim to know what I enjoy.
> 
> Amazing!
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


"Enjoy your meltdown. I know I will".  Immie


----------



## Immanuel

Sky Dancer said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fired them because they had no respect for me, my instructions, my home, or my clients.
> 
> Neither do you.  I'm really sorry to see this sadistic side of you come out, Immanuel.  You actually enjoy that you've hurt me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now you proclaim to know what I enjoy.
> 
> Amazing!
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Enjoy your meltdown. I know I will".  Immie
Click to expand...


And?  Where did I say your meltdown would hurt you?  You seem to enjoy this kind of thing.  You do this regularly.  Always the victim and usually the provoker.

Immie


----------



## Dr.House

Immanuel said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think a lesbian counselor should PAY to have some group of strangers act rudely and insult her clients when they are counseling than YOU are the bigot.
> 
> I have every right to kick assholes off my property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you I don't believe your "story"....
> 
> It never happened...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't question the fact that she might have fired painters that she hired because they were listening to Rush Limbaugh on the job.  The rest of the "facts" that came out after she was put down for it, I do question.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


You've reached the same conclusions I have...

She certainly is one huge hypocritical bigot...


----------



## Sky Dancer

Immanuel said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now you proclaim to know what I enjoy.
> 
> Amazing!
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Enjoy your meltdown. I know I will".  Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?  Where did I say your meltdown would hurt you?  You seem to enjoy this kind of thing.  You do this regularly.  Always the victim and usually the provoker.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...

 

You take NO responsibility for your 50% in this communication.


----------



## logical4u

Sky Dancer said:


> Rush is a right wing, misogynist, anti-gay pig.  I did not want his hate speech blasting fragile people who need counseling.



When you "council" them, and they tell you they are Christian, do you lie and tell them it is not a sin in the eyes of the Lord?


----------



## Sky Dancer

logical4u said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is a right wing, misogynist, anti-gay pig.  I did not want his hate speech blasting fragile people who need counseling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you "council" them, and they tell you they are Christian, do you lie and tell them it is not a sin in the eyes of the Lord?
Click to expand...


I don't counsel Christians.


----------



## logical4u

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it did.  My wife doesn't post on this stupid board so she won't tell you otherwise.
> 
> So don't believe me.  Tell me though, why do you think I have "created" this story?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't happen because you're a lying, hypocritical bigot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see.  You think I made up the whole incident?    I didn't.  I think what really irks you, is a lesbian firing anyone.  You think I should "know my place" and put up with rudeness and an employee not follow my direction.
Click to expand...


Are you questioning your "humanity"?  A "person" has the ability to hire and fire who they will.  Their reasons are their own.  Why do you feel the need to brag about firing "people" that listen to the Rush Limbaugh show?  Why do you keep throwing your sexual preferences into every topic?


----------



## Sky Dancer

logical4u said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't happen because you're a lying, hypocritical bigot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see.  You think I made up the whole incident?    I didn't.  I think what really irks you, is a lesbian firing anyone.  You think I should "know my place" and put up with rudeness and an employee not follow my direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you questioning your "humanity"?  A "person" has the ability to hire and fire who they will.  Their reasons are their own.  Why do you feel the need to brag about firing "people" that listen to the Rush Limbaugh show?  Why do you keep throwing your sexual preferences into every topic?
Click to expand...


Truth?   I wanted to anger Rush fans.  It gave me great satisfaction to fire this crew and hire a gay one.


----------



## logical4u

Sky Dancer said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is a right wing, misogynist, anti-gay pig.  I did not want his hate speech blasting fragile people who need counseling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you "council" them, and they tell you they are Christian, do you lie and tell them it is not a sin in the eyes of the Lord?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't counsel Christians.
Click to expand...


You discrimminate?


----------



## logical4u

Sky Dancer said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see.  You think I made up the whole incident?    I didn't.  I think what really irks you, is a lesbian firing anyone.  You think I should "know my place" and put up with rudeness and an employee not follow my direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you questioning your "humanity"?  A "person" has the ability to hire and fire who they will.  Their reasons are their own.  Why do you feel the need to brag about firing "people" that listen to the Rush Limbaugh show?  Why do you keep throwing your sexual preferences into every topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth?   I wanted to anger Rush fans.
Click to expand...


Thank you for your honesty on this answer.  I am a Rush fan.  I am not angry, just amused at how "powerful" you think you are.


----------



## Sky Dancer

logical4u said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you "council" them, and they tell you they are Christian, do you lie and tell them it is not a sin in the eyes of the Lord?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't counsel Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You discrimminate?
Click to expand...


No.  

I just don't counsel Christians.  Why would I?  They don't call me.


----------



## Dr.House

Sky Dancer said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see.  You think I made up the whole incident?    I didn't.  I think what really irks you, is a lesbian firing anyone.  You think I should "know my place" and put up with rudeness and an employee not follow my direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you questioning your "humanity"?  A "person" has the ability to hire and fire who they will.  Their reasons are their own.  Why do you feel the need to brag about firing "people" that listen to the Rush Limbaugh show?  Why do you keep throwing your sexual preferences into every topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth?   I wanted to anger Rush fans.  It gave me great satisfaction to fire this crew and hire a gay one.
Click to expand...






Hired a gay crew?  What, do they advertize as being "gay house painters" in the yellow pages?

You are so full of shit....lol


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dr.House said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you questioning your "humanity"?  A "person" has the ability to hire and fire who they will.  Their reasons are their own.  Why do you feel the need to brag about firing "people" that listen to the Rush Limbaugh show?  Why do you keep throwing your sexual preferences into every topic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth?   I wanted to anger Rush fans.  It gave me great satisfaction to fire this crew and hire a gay one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hired a gay crew?  What, do they advertize as being "gay house painters" in the yellow pages?
> 
> You are so full of shit....lol
Click to expand...


He was a friend of the man I loved who died.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Dr.House said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you questioning your "humanity"?  A "person" has the ability to hire and fire who they will.  Their reasons are their own.  Why do you feel the need to brag about firing "people" that listen to the Rush Limbaugh show?  Why do you keep throwing your sexual preferences into every topic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth?   I wanted to anger Rush fans.  It gave me great satisfaction to fire this crew and hire a gay one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hired a gay crew?  What, do they advertize as being "gay house painters" in the yellow pages?
> 
> You are so full of shit....lol
Click to expand...


I think they do. I'll bet it was a full page rainbow colored ad for Swishie Sally's Gay House Painters And Carpet Cleaners.


----------



## Dr.House

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truth?   I wanted to anger Rush fans.  It gave me great satisfaction to fire this crew and hire a gay one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hired a gay crew?  What, do they advertize as being "gay house painters" in the yellow pages?
> 
> You are so full of shit....lol
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was a friend of the man I loved who died.
Click to expand...


Sure...

Just not enough to give him the job in the first place...

You are so full of shit...lol


----------



## Full-Auto

Sky Dancer said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see.  You think I made up the whole incident?    I didn't.  I think what really irks you, is a lesbian firing anyone.  You think I should "know my place" and put up with rudeness and an employee not follow my direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you questioning your "humanity"?  A "person" has the ability to hire and fire who they will.  Their reasons are their own.  Why do you feel the need to brag about firing "people" that listen to the Rush Limbaugh show?  Why do you keep throwing your sexual preferences into every topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth?   I wanted to anger Rush fans.  It gave me great satisfaction to fire this crew and hire a gay one.
Click to expand...


Who are the rush fans?  Plus have you heard this tune?

The Bob Rivers Show with Bob Spike and Joe


----------



## Ernie S.

Sky Dancer said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had every right to fire them.  I was conducting a counseling practice and they were blasting hate through the window when I had clients present.
> 
> They weren't going to get anymore of my money when they were costing me business.  Period.
> 
> What really pisses you off, is that I was powerful enough to do that.   I didn't know my place.  I should have sat and cowered in my office, right?
> 
> Wrong.  You're damn right I fired them, and I would do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't understand is *why you simply didn't ASK them to turn it off or to a very low sound level; being polite works wonders.* I've had the radio of my van on in my own driveway, not realizing it could be heard by neighbors, prompting them to ask me to turn it down and done so. Working crews are especially respectful of client or bystander's preferences. Future work depends on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ALREADY DID ASSHOLE.
> 
> I fired him for not following my instructions.  I told him I worked quietly and had clients and to stay away from that window.  Those bozos had their faces in the window when I'm counseling someone.
> 
> YOU presume because I'm a lesbian and they are straight that THEY were in the right.
> 
> Fuck you.
Click to expand...


No one gives 2 shits if you're a lesbian. Get over it. Geeze! Must all libs be victims?


----------



## Dr.House

Rat in the Hat said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truth?   I wanted to anger Rush fans.  It gave me great satisfaction to fire this crew and hire a gay one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hired a gay crew?  What, do they advertize as being "gay house painters" in the yellow pages?
> 
> You are so full of shit....lol
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they do. I'll bet it was a full page rainbow colored ad for Swishie Sally's Gay House Painters And Carpet Cleaners.
Click to expand...






"Carpets cleaned so well you could eat off them!"


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dr.House said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hired a gay crew?  What, do they advertize as being "gay house painters" in the yellow pages?
> 
> You are so full of shit....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they do. I'll bet it was a full page rainbow colored ad for Swishie Sally's Gay House Painters And Carpet Cleaners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Carpets cleaned so well you could eat off them!"
Click to expand...


No, but it was a man who was sensitive enough to stay away from the window when I was working.

You really LOVE gay folks don't you?


----------



## Sky Dancer

Ernie S. said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't understand is *why you simply didn't ASK them to turn it off or to a very low sound level; being polite works wonders.* I've had the radio of my van on in my own driveway, not realizing it could be heard by neighbors, prompting them to ask me to turn it down and done so. Working crews are especially respectful of client or bystander's preferences. Future work depends on that.
> 
> 
> 
> I ALREADY DID ASSHOLE.
> 
> I fired him for not following my instructions.  I told him I worked quietly and had clients and to stay away from that window.  Those bozos had their faces in the window when I'm counseling someone.
> 
> YOU presume because I'm a lesbian and they are straight that THEY were in the right.
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one gives 2 shits if you're a lesbian. Get over it. Geeze! Must all libs be victims?
Click to expand...

Plenty of people give a shit I'm a lesbian.  What they can't stand is that I stick up for myself.


----------



## Full-Auto

Dr.House said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hired a gay crew?  What, do they advertize as being "gay house painters" in the yellow pages?
> 
> You are so full of shit....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they do. I'll bet it was a full page rainbow colored ad for Swishie Sally's Gay House Painters And Carpet Cleaners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Carpets cleaned so well you could eat off them!"
Click to expand...


My bad, I laughed.


----------



## Dr.House

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they do. I'll bet it was a full page rainbow colored ad for Swishie Sally's Gay House Painters And Carpet Cleaners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Carpets cleaned so well you could eat off them!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but it was a man who was sensitive enough to stay away from the window when I was working.
> 
> You really LOVE gay folks don't you?
Click to expand...


Nothing about your bullshit story had anything to do with "teh gay"...

Now fuck off, hypocritical bigot...


----------



## Ernie S.

Sky Dancer said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I had no right to fire that man?  Bull shit.  I'm absolutely NOT going to PAY someone to act obnoxiously on my property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not you had the right to fire him depends on what really happened.  If you really did ask them to turn it down and they turned it up and thumbed their noses at you then you had the right to fire them.  To be honest with you, having dealt with you in many threads, I'm not sure you actually asked them to turn it down, and if you did, I doubt you did so politely.
> 
> I think more likely your intolerance against anyone that had the audacity to listen to Rush Limbaugh kicked in and and you got mad and fired them without even telling them why.  They are probably still scratching their heads and saying "WTF?".
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had the right to fire that crew.  They did not follow my instructions and they were rude.
> 
> They can blast Rush in their cars, but not in my window when I'm working.
> 
> For the THIRD TIME, I had already asked them to TURN IT DOWN AND GET AWAY FROM THE WINDOW.
> 
> But, continue to paint me as a bigot, asshole.  Believe whatever you like.   I was there.  YOU were not.  How dare YOU think you KNOW more about what happened than I do!
Click to expand...


No need for anyone to paint you a bigot or an asshole. You do a great job of that yourself.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dr.House said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Carpets cleaned so well you could eat off them!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but it was a man who was sensitive enough to stay away from the window when I was working.
> 
> You really LOVE gay folks don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing about your bullshit story had anything to do with "teh gay"...
> 
> Now fuck off, hypocritical bigot...
Click to expand...


My story is that I counsel lesbians.  I asked the paint crew to stay away from my window while I was working, and they blew me off.  They blasted  FEMINAZI  and RACIST screed from Rush Limbaugh under my window while I was seeing clients.

My home/office was in a bi-racial, multi-ethnic neighborhood.

I fired them and enjoyed every minute of it.  I ended up hiring one of T's friends, another gay man.  T had recently died of AIDS, and I was still grieving him.

It's a true story.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Ernie S. said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether or not you had the right to fire him depends on what really happened.  If you really did ask them to turn it down and they turned it up and thumbed their noses at you then you had the right to fire them.  To be honest with you, having dealt with you in many threads, I'm not sure you actually asked them to turn it down, and if you did, I doubt you did so politely.
> 
> I think more likely your intolerance against anyone that had the audacity to listen to Rush Limbaugh kicked in and and you got mad and fired them without even telling them why.  They are probably still scratching their heads and saying "WTF?".
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the right to fire that crew.  They did not follow my instructions and they were rude.
> 
> They can blast Rush in their cars, but not in my window when I'm working.
> 
> For the THIRD TIME, I had already asked them to TURN IT DOWN AND GET AWAY FROM THE WINDOW.
> 
> But, continue to paint me as a bigot, asshole.  Believe whatever you like.   I was there.  YOU were not.  How dare YOU think you KNOW more about what happened than I do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need for anyone to paint you a bigot or an asshole. You do a great job of that yourself.
Click to expand...

I do a great job of not putting up with bullshit.


----------



## Full-Auto

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but it was a man who was sensitive enough to stay away from the window when I was working.
> 
> You really LOVE gay folks don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing about your bullshit story had anything to do with "teh gay"...
> 
> Now fuck off, hypocritical bigot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My story is that I counsel lesbians.  I asked the paint crew to stay away from my window while I was working, and they blew me off.  They blasted  FEMINAZI  and RACIST screed from Rush Limbaugh under my window while I was seeing clients.
> 
> My home/office was in a bi-racial, multi-ethnic neighborhood.
> 
> I fired them and enjoyed every minute of it.  I ended up hiring one of T's friends, another gay man.  T had recently died of AIDS, and I was still grieving him.
> 
> It's a true story.
Click to expand...


As a contractor you should have called their office. I wouldnt tolerate that shit.


----------



## Ernie S.

Sky Dancer said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it is okay to fire cross-dressers because they are not "sensitive to the needs" of businesses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that only proves you are a bigot against the GLBT community and that makes your actions a hate crime.  Do you see how things work?
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, it makes it discrimination, not a hate crime.  You know NOTHING about bias crime.
Click to expand...


I know that liberals get to define it.


----------



## Dr.House

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but it was a man who was sensitive enough to stay away from the window when I was working.
> 
> You really LOVE gay folks don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing about your bullshit story had anything to do with "teh gay"...
> 
> Now fuck off, hypocritical bigot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My story is that I counsel lesbians.  I asked the paint crew to stay away from my window while I was working, and they blew me off.  They blasted  FEMINAZI  and RACIST screed from Rush Limbaugh under my window while I was seeing clients.
> 
> My home/office was in a bi-racial, multi-ethnic neighborhood.
> 
> I fired them and enjoyed every minute of it.  I ended up hiring one of T's friends, another gay man.  T had recently died of AIDS, and I was still grieving him.
> 
> It's a true story.
Click to expand...


I don't believe you, bigot...

This "story" never happened...


----------



## Sky Dancer

Full-Auto said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing about your bullshit story had anything to do with "teh gay"...
> 
> Now fuck off, hypocritical bigot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My story is that I counsel lesbians.  I asked the paint crew to stay away from my window while I was working, and they blew me off.  They blasted  FEMINAZI  and RACIST screed from Rush Limbaugh under my window while I was seeing clients.
> 
> My home/office was in a bi-racial, multi-ethnic neighborhood.
> 
> I fired them and enjoyed every minute of it.  I ended up hiring one of T's friends, another gay man.  T had recently died of AIDS, and I was still grieving him.
> 
> It's a true story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a contractor you should have called their office. I wouldnt tolerate that shit.
Click to expand...


Thank you.  I fired the owner and his crew and I told him exactly why.  He did not follow my directions and he interfered in my business and relations with my neighbors.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dr.House said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing about your bullshit story had anything to do with "teh gay"...
> 
> Now fuck off, hypocritical bigot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My story is that I counsel lesbians.  I asked the paint crew to stay away from my window while I was working, and they blew me off.  They blasted  FEMINAZI  and RACIST screed from Rush Limbaugh under my window while I was seeing clients.
> 
> My home/office was in a bi-racial, multi-ethnic neighborhood.
> 
> I fired them and enjoyed every minute of it.  I ended up hiring one of T's friends, another gay man.  T had recently died of AIDS, and I was still grieving him.
> 
> It's a true story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe you, bigot...
> 
> This "story" never happened...
Click to expand...


Blah blah blah.

It happened.  It was 1992.  My friend T had just died of AIDS.   I was living in Portland.


----------



## Full-Auto

Sky Dancer said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My story is that I counsel lesbians.  I asked the paint crew to stay away from my window while I was working, and they blew me off.  They blasted  FEMINAZI  and RACIST screed from Rush Limbaugh under my window while I was seeing clients.
> 
> My home/office was in a bi-racial, multi-ethnic neighborhood.
> 
> I fired them and enjoyed every minute of it.  I ended up hiring one of T's friends, another gay man.  T had recently died of AIDS, and I was still grieving him.
> 
> It's a true story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a contractor you should have called their office. I wouldnt tolerate that shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I fired the owner and his crew and I told him exactly why.  He did not follow my directions and he interfered in my business and relations with my neighbors.
Click to expand...


As should have been done. I would also withhold any payment due and make them sue me. Next time ask for references. I keep a portfolio that I take with me to sell every job. I have a references list I drop with every bid.


----------



## Dr.House

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My story is that I counsel lesbians.  I asked the paint crew to stay away from my window while I was working, and they blew me off.  They blasted  FEMINAZI  and RACIST screed from Rush Limbaugh under my window while I was seeing clients.
> 
> My home/office was in a bi-racial, multi-ethnic neighborhood.
> 
> I fired them and enjoyed every minute of it.  I ended up hiring one of T's friends, another gay man.  T had recently died of AIDS, and I was still grieving him.
> 
> It's a true story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe you, bigot...
> 
> This "story" never happened...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah.
> 
> It happened.  It was 1992.  My friend T had just died of AIDS.   I was living in Portland.
Click to expand...


Blah blah blah...

Your "story" is bullshit...


----------



## Ernie S.

Sky Dancer said:


> Rush is a right wing, misogynist, anti-gay pig.  I did not want his hate speech blasting fragile people who need counseling.



Have you ever actually listened to him or do you let others form your opinions for you?


----------



## Sky Dancer

Ernie S. said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is a right wing, misogynist, anti-gay pig.  I did not want his hate speech blasting fragile people who need counseling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever actually listened to him or do you let others form your opinions for you?
Click to expand...


Yes, I have.   I used to like him until he started acting like a racist, misogynist and homophobe.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dr.House said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe you, bigot...
> 
> This "story" never happened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah.
> 
> It happened.  It was 1992.  My friend T had just died of AIDS.   I was living in Portland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah...
> 
> Your "story" is bullshit...
Click to expand...


Blah blah blah, you calling me a liar is bullshit.


----------



## Immanuel

Sky Dancer said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ALREADY DID ASSHOLE.
> 
> I fired him for not following my instructions.  I told him I worked quietly and had clients and to stay away from that window.  Those bozos had their faces in the window when I'm counseling someone.
> 
> YOU presume because I'm a lesbian and they are straight that THEY were in the right.
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one gives 2 shits if you're a lesbian. Get over it. Geeze! Must all libs be victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of people give a shit I'm a lesbian.  What they can't stand is that I stick up for myself.
Click to expand...


I've never cared one iota that you are a lesbian or were a Buddhist.  Nor do I care that you stick up for yourself.  What I do care about is that you hate anyone that does not succumb to your demands.

Immie


----------



## Ernie S.

Sky Dancer said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you I don't believe your "story"....
> 
> It never happened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't question the fact that she might have fired painters that she hired because they were listening to Rush Limbaugh on the job.  The rest of the "facts" that came out after she was put down for it, I do question.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fired them because they had no respect for me, my instructions, my home, or my clients.
> 
> Neither do you.  I'm really sorry to see this sadistic side of you come out, Immanuel.  You actually enjoy that you've hurt me.
Click to expand...


Actually I fully understand anyone who doesn't respect you. It has nothing to do with your sexual orientation either.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Ernie S. said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't question the fact that she might have fired painters that she hired because they were listening to Rush Limbaugh on the job.  The rest of the "facts" that came out after she was put down for it, I do question.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fired them because they had no respect for me, my instructions, my home, or my clients.
> 
> Neither do you.  I'm really sorry to see this sadistic side of you come out, Immanuel.  You actually enjoy that you've hurt me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I fully understand anyone who doesn't respect you. It has nothing to do with your sexual orientation either.
Click to expand...


Right.  It has to do with my big, fat mouth and the fact that I "don't know my place".


----------



## Sky Dancer

Immanuel said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one gives 2 shits if you're a lesbian. Get over it. Geeze! Must all libs be victims?
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of people give a shit I'm a lesbian.  What they can't stand is that I stick up for myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never cared one iota that you are a lesbian or were a Buddhist.  Nor do I care that you stick up for yourself.  What I do care about is that you hate anyone that does not succumb to your demands.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Bullshit.  I love you, Immie.  Your opinion matters to me and you treat me like shit.


----------



## Ernie S.

Sky Dancer said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is a right wing, misogynist, anti-gay pig.  I did not want his hate speech blasting fragile people who need counseling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you "council" them, and they tell you they are Christian, do you lie and tell them it is not a sin in the eyes of the Lord?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't counsel Christians.
Click to expand...


BIGOT!
OK. I don't hire lesbians.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Ernie S. said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you "council" them, and they tell you they are Christian, do you lie and tell them it is not a sin in the eyes of the Lord?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't counsel Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BIGOT!
> OK. I don't hire lesbians.
Click to expand...


Ask yourself this.  Why would a Christian want to be counseled by a lesbian who doesn't consider homosexuality a sin?


----------



## Ernie S.

Sky Dancer said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ALREADY DID ASSHOLE.
> 
> I fired him for not following my instructions.  I told him I worked quietly and had clients and to stay away from that window.  Those bozos had their faces in the window when I'm counseling someone.
> 
> YOU presume because I'm a lesbian and they are straight that THEY were in the right.
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one gives 2 shits if you're a lesbian. Get over it. Geeze! Must all libs be victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of people give a shit I'm a lesbian.  What they can't stand is that I stick up for myself.
Click to expand...


What we can't stand is you're a lying sack of shit.
One of my best friends in this world is a lesbian. I love her because she is honest.


----------



## Immanuel

Sky Dancer said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of people give a shit I'm a lesbian.  What they can't stand is that I stick up for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never cared one iota that you are a lesbian or were a Buddhist.  Nor do I care that you stick up for yourself.  What I do care about is that you hate anyone that does not succumb to your demands.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  I love you, Immie.  Your opinion matters to me and you treat me like shit.
Click to expand...


Bullshit, you are the one treating me like shit. I didn't come yelling at you for anything.  You called me ignorant multiple times because we disagree about the hate crime issue.  I didn't start telling you that you were no longer my friend.  It was you that did that.

You said that Michelle Obama would not give someone the time of day and when I said that would make her arrogant, you did everything but call me a racist and you came damn near to doing just that later in your meltdown.  Multiple times tonight you have claimed that I said things that I did not say.  Yet you continue to play the victim.

It doesn't appear that many are buying the game tonight.

Immie


----------



## Sky Dancer

Ernie S. said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one gives 2 shits if you're a lesbian. Get over it. Geeze! Must all libs be victims?
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of people give a shit I'm a lesbian.  What they can't stand is that I stick up for myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What we can't stand is you're a lying sack of shit.
> One of my best friends in this world is a lesbian. I love her because she is honest.
Click to expand...


I'm honest too. I've told the truth about this incident and you fucks don't believe me.


Piss off.


----------



## American Horse

Sky Dancer said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had every right to fire them.  I was conducting a counseling practice and they were blasting hate through the window when I had clients present.
> 
> They weren't going to get anymore of my money when they were costing me business.  Period.
> 
> What really pisses you off, is that I was powerful enough to do that.   I didn't know my place.  I should have sat and cowered in my office, right?
> 
> Wrong.  You're damn right I fired them, and I would do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't understand is *why you simply didn't ASK them to turn it off or to a very low sound level; being polite works wonders.* I've had the radio of my van on in my own driveway, not realizing it could be heard by neighbors, prompting them to ask me to turn it down and done so. Working crews are especially respectful of client or bystander's preferences. Future work depends on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ALREADY DID ASSHOLE.
> 
> I fired him for not following my instructions.  I told him I worked quietly and had clients and to stay away from that window.  Those bozos had their faces in the window when I'm counseling someone.
> 
> YOU presume because I'm a lesbian and they are straight that THEY were in the right.
> 
> Fuck you.
Click to expand...


Sky...I didn't know that you are a lesbian.  I suppose had I read all the earlier posts, I would've known that, and apparently that you want that known. I live in probably the most G/L friendly city in th US.  I work for g/l folks in the course of my doing my job, contractor, and have no prejudices, except for bad behavior.  So I'm sorry, to have seemed to have judged you. What i did know was that you are a follower of Buddhism, and that was why I was seeing an inconsistency. I guess explosive tempers  can happen to the best of us.


----------



## Ernie S.

Sky Dancer said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had the right to fire that crew.  They did not follow my instructions and they were rude.
> 
> They can blast Rush in their cars, but not in my window when I'm working.
> 
> For the THIRD TIME, I had already asked them to TURN IT DOWN AND GET AWAY FROM THE WINDOW.
> 
> But, continue to paint me as a bigot, asshole.  Believe whatever you like.   I was there.  YOU were not.  How dare YOU think you KNOW more about what happened than I do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need for anyone to paint you a bigot or an asshole. You do a great job of that yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do a great job of not putting up with bullshit.
Click to expand...

Here let me fix your typos for you:


> I do a great job of spewing out bullshit.


----------



## MeBelle

Stephanie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your not winning the countrywide debate.
> 
> Your historically failed ideas are being tossed by more and more Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okey dokey, because some radio show is down in ratings that is what it means.
> 
> Then I guess we can assume your Liberal ideas have NEVER caught on because PMSnbc ratings NEVER get out of the toilet?
> 
> good grief.
Click to expand...


Is Air America around anymore?  

Stephanie, love the new addition to your avi!


----------



## Ernie S.

Sky Dancer said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is a right wing, misogynist, anti-gay pig.  I did not want his hate speech blasting fragile people who need counseling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever actually listened to him or do you let others form your opinions for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I have.   I used to like him until he started acting like a racist, misogynist and homophobe.
Click to expand...


And when was that? About the same time you started lying about painting contractors?


----------



## Ernie S.

Sky Dancer said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fired them because they had no respect for me, my instructions, my home, or my clients.
> 
> Neither do you.  I'm really sorry to see this sadistic side of you come out, Immanuel.  You actually enjoy that you've hurt me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I fully understand anyone who doesn't respect you. It has nothing to do with your sexual orientation either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right.  It has to do with my big, fat mouth and the fact that I "don't know my place".
Click to expand...

No, it has to do with your lack of integrity.


----------



## whitehall

Why the sudden rash of posts about Rush Limbaugh? Is Media Matters burping? Rush is a true entrepreneur. That used to be a good thing before democrats became socialists. He literally came out of nowhere to become the most famous radio personality in history just when the pundits wrote radio off as an antiquated method of media communication. The ignorant left hates him because they don't agree with him.


----------



## Ernie S.

Sky Dancer said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't counsel Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIGOT!
> OK. I don't hire lesbians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask yourself this.  Why would a Christian want to be counseled by a lesbian who doesn't consider homosexuality a sin?
Click to expand...


Forgive me! I assumed you were good at what you do. I try to do business with qualified people and generally don't take their personal feelings into account. I assume a professional would be above personal bias and be able to act.... professionally.


----------



## Full-Auto

whitehall said:


> Why the sudden rash of posts about Rush Limbaugh? Is Media Matters burping? Rush is a true entrepreneur. That used to be a good thing before democrats became socialists. He literally came out of nowhere to become the most famous radio personality in history just when the pundits wrote radio off as an antiquated method of media communication. The ignorant left hates him because they don't agree with him.



Not to mention Rush gives special thanks to the left.  He credits them for his wealth.


----------



## Ernie S.

Sky Dancer said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of people give a shit I'm a lesbian.  What they can't stand is that I stick up for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we can't stand is you're a lying sack of shit.
> One of my best friends in this world is a lesbian. I love her because she is honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm honest too. I've told the truth about this incident and you fucks don't believe me.
> 
> 
> *Piss off*.
Click to expand...

Stand closer!


----------



## Immanuel

Sky Dancer said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't counsel Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIGOT!
> OK. I don't hire lesbians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask yourself this.  Why would a Christian want to be counseled by a lesbian who doesn't consider homosexuality a sin?
Click to expand...


Why would you as a good counselor even mention that you were a lesbian let alone that you don't consider homosexuality a sin?  Would that be required in your profession?

As for me, if you told me this information, I wouldn't care.  I'm coming to you for help in regards to my problems not yours.  Your life choices do not affect our relationship.  Now, if later on, I felt that I did not believe you could be objective or I did not think you were giving good advice I would seek another counselor, but your personal life is not important to me when I am coming to you for help.

Immie


----------



## Sky Dancer

Immanuel said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIGOT!
> OK. I don't hire lesbians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask yourself this.  Why would a Christian want to be counseled by a lesbian who doesn't consider homosexuality a sin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you as a good counselor even mention that you were a lesbian let alone that you don't consider homosexuality a sin?  Would that be required in your profession?
> 
> As for me, if you told me this information, I wouldn't care.  I'm coming to you for help in regards to my problems not yours.  Your life choices do not affect our relationship.  Now, if later on, I felt that I did not believe you could be objective or I did not think you were giving good advice I would seek another counselor, but your personal life is not important to me when I am coming to you for help.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...

Lesbians come to me because they know I am gay friendly.  I don't market to Christians.  I don't support the view that homosexuality is wrong or sinful.  I don't talk about my own life at all.


----------



## Full-Auto

Sky Dancer said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask yourself this.  Why would a Christian want to be counseled by a lesbian who doesn't consider homosexuality a sin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you as a good counselor even mention that you were a lesbian let alone that you don't consider homosexuality a sin?  Would that be required in your profession?
> 
> As for me, if you told me this information, I wouldn't care.  I'm coming to you for help in regards to my problems not yours.  Your life choices do not affect our relationship.  Now, if later on, I felt that I did not believe you could be objective or I did not think you were giving good advice I would seek another counselor, but your personal life is not important to me when I am coming to you for help.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lesbians come to me because they know I am gay friendly.
Click to expand...


Anyone who uses orientation as a measure of a persons worth, isnt worth bothering with.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Full-Auto said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you as a good counselor even mention that you were a lesbian let alone that you don't consider homosexuality a sin?  Would that be required in your profession?
> 
> As for me, if you told me this information, I wouldn't care.  I'm coming to you for help in regards to my problems not yours.  Your life choices do not affect our relationship.  Now, if later on, I felt that I did not believe you could be objective or I did not think you were giving good advice I would seek another counselor, but your personal life is not important to me when I am coming to you for help.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> Lesbians come to me because they know I am gay friendly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who uses orientation as a measure of a persons worth, isnt worth bothering with.
Click to expand...


Yes, that's true.  It's interesting that you don't think sexual orientation has no relevance to gay people.

LGBTQ people say otherwise.


----------



## Dr.House

Sky Dancer said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask yourself this.  Why would a Christian want to be counseled by a lesbian who doesn't consider homosexuality a sin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you as a good counselor even mention that you were a lesbian let alone that you don't consider homosexuality a sin?  Would that be required in your profession?
> 
> As for me, if you told me this information, I wouldn't care.  I'm coming to you for help in regards to my problems not yours.  Your life choices do not affect our relationship.  Now, if later on, I felt that I did not believe you could be objective or I did not think you were giving good advice I would seek another counselor, but your personal life is not important to me when I am coming to you for help.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lesbians come to me because they know I am gay friendly.  I don't market to Christians.  I don't support the view that homosexuality is wrong or sinful.  I don't talk about my own life at all.
Click to expand...


So you discriminate against Christians...  What a good little bigot you are....

Would you be OK with the government forcing you to councel a Christian?


----------



## Full-Auto

Sky Dancer said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lesbians come to me because they know I am gay friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who uses orientation as a measure of a persons worth, isnt worth bothering with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, that's true.  It's interesting that you don't think sexual orientation has no relevance to gay people.
> 
> LGBTQ people say otherwise.
Click to expand...


I wont go into details but several members of my family are gay.

My all time favorite aunt is gay.  


I have dealt with some fruits. That is a different breed.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dr.House said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you as a good counselor even mention that you were a lesbian let alone that you don't consider homosexuality a sin?  Would that be required in your profession?
> 
> As for me, if you told me this information, I wouldn't care.  I'm coming to you for help in regards to my problems not yours.  Your life choices do not affect our relationship.  Now, if later on, I felt that I did not believe you could be objective or I did not think you were giving good advice I would seek another counselor, but your personal life is not important to me when I am coming to you for help.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> Lesbians come to me because they know I am gay friendly.  I don't market to Christians.  I don't support the view that homosexuality is wrong or sinful.  I don't talk about my own life at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you discriminate against Christians...  What a good little bigot you are....
> 
> Would you be OK with the government forcing you to councel a Christian?
Click to expand...

Why  would a Christian who hates gays come to a lesbian for counseling?

I'm a private counselor.  No one makes me take anyone on for counseling.  I choose.  I work with people I can help.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Full-Auto said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who uses orientation as a measure of a persons worth, isnt worth bothering with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's true.  It's interesting that you don't think sexual orientation has no relevance to gay people.
> 
> LGBTQ people say otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wont go into details but several members of my family are gay.
> 
> My all time favorite aunt is gay.
> 
> 
> I have dealt with some fruits. That is a different breed.
Click to expand...


Fruits?  What are you talking about?  Lots of my family members are straight.  So what?


----------



## Immanuel

Sky Dancer said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask yourself this.  Why would a Christian want to be counseled by a lesbian who doesn't consider homosexuality a sin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you as a good counselor even mention that you were a lesbian let alone that you don't consider homosexuality a sin?  Would that be required in your profession?
> 
> As for me, if you told me this information, I wouldn't care.  I'm coming to you for help in regards to my problems not yours.  Your life choices do not affect our relationship.  Now, if later on, I felt that I did not believe you could be objective or I did not think you were giving good advice I would seek another counselor, but your personal life is not important to me when I am coming to you for help.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lesbians come to me because they know I am gay friendly.  I don't market to Christians.  I don't support the view that homosexuality is wrong or sinful.  I don't talk about my own life at all.
Click to expand...


I'm glad to hear that about talking about your own life.

It is a shame you don't market yourself to Christians, but with the way you think about us, I can understand why.  How on earth could you ever be objective?

Immie


----------



## Dr.House

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lesbians come to me because they know I am gay friendly.  I don't market to Christians.  I don't support the view that homosexuality is wrong or sinful.  I don't talk about my own life at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you discriminate against Christians...  What a good little bigot you are....
> 
> Would you be OK with the government forcing you to councel a Christian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why  would a Christian who hates gays come to a lesbian for counseling?
Click to expand...

The vast majority of Christians don't hate gays...  Besides, you said you don't advertize yourself as a gay, so how would they know...??



> I'm a private counselor.  No one makes me take anyone on for counseling.  I choose.


So you're not under government regulations?  I'm pretty sure all counselors fall under some state and / or federal regulations...  What if the government said you had to see a Christian tomorrow?

So how would you know if they were Christian or not?  Is it on the form you make them fill out?


----------



## Immanuel

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lesbians come to me because they know I am gay friendly.  I don't market to Christians.  I don't support the view that homosexuality is wrong or sinful.  I don't talk about my own life at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you discriminate against Christians...  What a good little bigot you are....
> 
> Would you be OK with the government forcing you to councel a Christian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why  would a Christian who hates gays come to a lesbian for counseling?
> 
> I'm a private counselor.  No one makes me take anyone on for counseling.  I choose.  I work with people I can help.
Click to expand...


There are many Christians that do not hate gays.  Me, for instance, although, I believe the lifestyle to be sinful, but if you only knew how sinful I am... well, we'd be on an even keel.

Immie


----------



## Full-Auto

Sky Dancer said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's true.  It's interesting that you don't think sexual orientation has no relevance to gay people.
> 
> LGBTQ people say otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wont go into details but several members of my family are gay.
> 
> My all time favorite aunt is gay.
> 
> 
> I have dealt with some fruits. That is a different breed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fruits?  What are you talking about?  Lots of my family members are straight.  So what?
Click to expand...

Fruit as in freaky gay!
My first experience was a transvestite. about 6' 8" 200 pnds. When I worked the night shift at a restaurant as the manager. He got mouthy and was escorted out. I know I was supposed to be intimidated. But I was just out of the service.


----------



## Ernie S.

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lesbians come to me because they know I am gay friendly.  I don't market to Christians.  I don't support the view that homosexuality is wrong or sinful.  I don't talk about my own life at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you discriminate against Christians...  What a good little bigot you are....
> 
> Would you be OK with the government forcing you to councel a Christian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Why  would a Christian who hates gays come to a lesbian for counseling?*
> 
> I'm a private counselor.  No one makes me take anyone on for counseling.  I choose.  I work with people I can help.
Click to expand...

Why do you assume that Christians hate gays? And how would they know you are a lesbian?


----------



## Big Fitz

Ernie S. said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you discriminate against Christians...  What a good little bigot you are....
> 
> Would you be OK with the government forcing you to councel a Christian?
> 
> 
> 
> *Why  would a Christian who hates gays come to a lesbian for counseling?*
> 
> I'm a private counselor.  No one makes me take anyone on for counseling.  I choose.  I work with people I can help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you assume that Christians hate gays? And how would they know you are a lesbian?
Click to expand...

It's for political points.  

I for one don't approve of homosexuality, but you see... it's between them and God that they'll have to settle with one day.  I don't have to make their life worse or give special rights.  But I also don't agree with gay marriage (set up a contract for legal privileges) or adopt children regardless of how good a parent they may be.  

And no I will not debate these points or turn this into a gay advocacy thread.  I just don't give a fuck what your disagreement with my opinion is.  If I did, I'd bug you on those threads.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dr.House said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you discriminate against Christians...  What a good little bigot you are....
> 
> Would you be OK with the government forcing you to councel a Christian?
> 
> 
> 
> Why  would a Christian who hates gays come to a lesbian for counseling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The vast majority of Christians don't hate gays...  Besides, you said you don't advertize yourself as a gay, so how would they know...??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a private counselor.  No one makes me take anyone on for counseling.  I choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're not under government regulations?  I'm pretty sure all counselors fall under some state and / or federal regulations...  What if the government said you had to see a Christian tomorrow?
> 
> So how would you know if they were Christian or not?  Is it on the form you make them fill out?
Click to expand...

I don't counsel Christians.  They go to priests, ministers or Christian counselors.

I'm a private counselor.  I counsel who I choose and my clients choose.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Immanuel said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you discriminate against Christians...  What a good little bigot you are....
> 
> Would you be OK with the government forcing you to councel a Christian?
> 
> 
> 
> Why  would a Christian who hates gays come to a lesbian for counseling?
> 
> I'm a private counselor.  No one makes me take anyone on for counseling.  I choose.  I work with people I can help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many Christians that do not hate gays.  Me, for instance, although, I believe the lifestyle to be sinful, but if you only knew how sinful I am... well, we'd be on an even keel.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


 I do not counsel anyone who thinks homosexuality is sinful.  

I don't counsel people who hate gays.

I counsel mostly women who want to see me as a counselor.  I've only counseled about ten men in 30 years.


----------



## Dr.House

Is the government aware of your "private and discriminatory" practice?


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dr.House said:


> Is the government aware of your "private and discriminatory" practice?



I counsel who I choose to counsel.  You don't have to like it.  I only counsel people I can help.  Christian counselor counsel Christians.  Are they discriminating?

I don't ask anyone what there religion or sexual orientation is.  It comes out in the counseling process.  I remember counseling a woman who thought her lesbianism was a sin.  I advised her to discuss that with her minister.


----------



## Dr.House

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the government aware of your "private and discriminatory" practice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I counsel who I choose to counsel.  You don't have to like it.  I only counsel people I can help.
Click to expand...

Thats not what I asked...  Does the government know about your antidiscriminatory practices?

The hypocricy in you is absolutely amazing...  It's like you don't even care you are a discriminating bigot, but then whine when you feel gays are discriminated against...

Facinating...



> Christian counselor counsel Christians.  Are they discriminating?


False...  They counsel anyone...


----------



## Immanuel

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the government aware of your "private and discriminatory" practice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I counsel who I choose to counsel.  You don't have to like it.  I only counsel people I can help.  Christian counselor counsel Christians.  Are they discriminating?
> 
> I don't ask anyone what there religion or sexual orientation is.  It comes out in the counseling process.
Click to expand...


In re "Christian counselor  counsel Christians", I don't know, do they ask their clientele about their beliefs before they take them as clients?  I doubt if they do. Do you really believe that all Christian counselors discriminate as you do?

Also, don't you think since you hate Christians and consider us all dominionists that we would want to counsel non-Christians in order to turn them into good little Christians?

Immie


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dr.House said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the government aware of your "private and discriminatory" practice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I counsel who I choose to counsel.  You don't have to like it.  I only counsel people I can help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not what I asked...  Does the government know about your antidiscriminatory practices?
> 
> The hypocricy in you is absolutely amazing...  It's like you don't even care you are a discriminating bigot, but then whine when you feel gays are discriminated against...
> 
> Facinating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian counselor counsel Christians.  Are they discriminating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False...  They counsel anyone...
Click to expand...


They counsel people they can convert.


----------



## Immanuel

Dr.House said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the government aware of your "private and discriminatory" practice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I counsel who I choose to counsel.  You don't have to like it.  I only counsel people I can help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not what I asked...  Does the government know about your antidiscriminatory practices?
> 
> The hypocricy in you is absolutely amazing...  It's like you don't even care you are a discriminating bigot, but then whine when you feel gays are discriminated against...
> 
> Facinating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian counselor counsel Christians.  Are they discriminating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False...  They counsel anyone...
Click to expand...


Don't you mean discriminatory practices?

Immie


----------



## Sky Dancer

Immanuel said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the government aware of your "private and discriminatory" practice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I counsel who I choose to counsel.  You don't have to like it.  I only counsel people I can help.  Christian counselor counsel Christians.  Are they discriminating?
> 
> I don't ask anyone what there religion or sexual orientation is.  It comes out in the counseling process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In re "Christian counselor  counsel Christians", I don't know, do they ask their clientele about their beliefs before they take them as clients?  I doubt if they do. Do you really believe that all Christian counselors discriminate as you do?
> 
> Also, don't you think since you hate Christians and consider us all dominionists that we would want to counsel non-Christians in order to turn them into good little Christians?
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Exactly.  Christians are completely into conversion.

I'm not.   I counsel people who know my reputation and who want to work with me.  I do not advertise for Christian clients.   I have not turned anyone away for being a Christian, I am just saying that few Christians come to me.

I don't usually counsel people about religion.


----------



## Immanuel

Sky Dancer said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I counsel who I choose to counsel.  You don't have to like it.  I only counsel people I can help.  Christian counselor counsel Christians.  Are they discriminating?
> 
> I don't ask anyone what there religion or sexual orientation is.  It comes out in the counseling process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In re "Christian counselor  counsel Christians", I don't know, do they ask their clientele about their beliefs before they take them as clients?  I doubt if they do. Do you really believe that all Christian counselors discriminate as you do?
> 
> Also, don't you think since you hate Christians and consider us all dominionists that we would want to counsel non-Christians in order to turn them into good little Christians?
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Christians are completely into conversion.
Click to expand...


Wrong.  That is your opinion and nothing more than bullshit.

Immie


----------



## Sky Dancer

Immanuel said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> In re "Christian counselor  counsel Christians", I don't know, do they ask their clientele about their beliefs before they take them as clients?  I doubt if they do. Do you really believe that all Christian counselors discriminate as you do?
> 
> Also, don't you think since you hate Christians and consider us all dominionists that we would want to counsel non-Christians in order to turn them into good little Christians?
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Christians are completely into conversion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  That is your opinion and nothing more than bullshit.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


In that case, why does it piss you off?  If my opinion means nothing then get lost.  We are no longer friends.  No need to talk to each other at all.


----------



## Dr.House

Sky Dancer said:


> They counsel people they can convert.


No, they don't...

They counsel anyone...

You still didn't answer my question....  I understand why not, though...

I hope someday you are investigated....

Seriously...  There is no room for your blatent bigotry and discrimination today....

What a sad individual you are...


----------



## Immanuel

Sky Dancer said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Christians are completely into conversion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  That is your opinion and nothing more than bullshit.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case, why does it piss you off?  If my opinion means nothing then get lost.  We are no longer friends.  No need to talk to each other at all.
Click to expand...


Piss me off?  haha.

I'll talk to whomever I want to talk to until you whine to the mods and they ban me for whatever words you put in my mouth.

Immie


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dr.House said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They counsel people they can convert.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't...
> 
> They counsel anyone...
> 
> You still didn't answer my question....  I understand why not, though...
> 
> I hope someday you are investigated....
> 
> Seriously...  There is no room for your blatent bigotry and discrimination today....
> 
> What a sad individual you are...
Click to expand...


I have counseled Christians.  I have never turned anyone away for being a Christian.  It's not my interest or my speciality.

I don't network or advertise for business with Christians.

It is interesting that you think private counselors should be forced to counsel anyone.

I only work with people I can help.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Immanuel said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  That is your opinion and nothing more than bullshit.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, why does it piss you off?  If my opinion means nothing then get lost.  We are no longer friends.  No need to talk to each other at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Piss me off?  haha.
> 
> I'll talk to whomever I want to talk to until you whine to the mods and they ban me for whatever words you put in my mouth.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Whatever.

We're not friends.  I have nothing more to say to you.


----------



## Dr.House

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They counsel people they can convert.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't...
> 
> They counsel anyone...
> 
> You still didn't answer my question....  I understand why not, though...
> 
> I hope someday you are investigated....
> 
> Seriously...  There is no room for your blatent bigotry and discrimination today....
> 
> What a sad individual you are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have counseled Christians.  I have never turned anyone away for being a Christian.  It's not my interest or my speciality.
> 
> I don't network or advertise for business with Christians.
> 
> It is interesting that you think private counselors should be forced to counsel anyone.
> 
> I only work with people I can help.
Click to expand...


No counselor should be able to discriminate...  Period...

I hope you're caught....


----------



## Immanuel

Sky Dancer said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, why does it piss you off?  If my opinion means nothing then get lost.  We are no longer friends.  No need to talk to each other at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piss me off?  haha.
> 
> I'll talk to whomever I want to talk to until you whine to the mods and they ban me for whatever words you put in my mouth.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> We're not friends.  I have nothing more to say to you.
Click to expand...


Sure you don't.  I keep posting and you will keep putting words in my mouth.

Immie


----------



## Sky Dancer

Thank you Full Auto, for the rep for "holding my own".


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dr.House said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't...
> 
> They counsel anyone...
> 
> You still didn't answer my question....  I understand why not, though...
> 
> I hope someday you are investigated....
> 
> Seriously...  There is no room for your blatent bigotry and discrimination today....
> 
> What a sad individual you are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have counseled Christians.  I have never turned anyone away for being a Christian.  It's not my interest or my speciality.
> 
> I don't network or advertise for business with Christians.
> 
> It is interesting that you think private counselors should be forced to counsel anyone.
> 
> I only work with people I can help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No counselor should be able to discriminate...  Period...
> 
> I hope you're caught....
Click to expand...


You don't know the law on this.  I do.  I'm not doing anything illegal.

Ah, the beauty of anonymity is you don't get to do me harm.

It would be absolutely insane for a lesbian to counsel anyone who hates gay people.


----------



## Dr.House

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> They counsel people they can convert.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they don't...
> 
> They counsel anyone...
> 
> You still didn't answer my question....  I understand why not, though...
> 
> I hope someday you are investigated....
> 
> Seriously...  There is no room for your blatent bigotry and discrimination today....
> 
> What a sad individual you are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I have counseled Christians.  I have never turned anyone away for being a Christian. * It's not my interest or my speciality.
> 
> I don't network or advertise for business with Christians.
> 
> It is interesting that you think private counselors should be forced to counsel anyone.
> 
> I only work with people I can help.
Click to expand...


You're having a hard time keeping your lies straight....  You already said you don't counsel Christians...


----------



## Immanuel

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have counseled Christians.  I have never turned anyone away for being a Christian.  It's not my interest or my speciality.
> 
> I don't network or advertise for business with Christians.
> 
> It is interesting that you think private counselors should be forced to counsel anyone.
> 
> I only work with people I can help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No counselor should be able to discriminate...  Period...
> 
> I hope you're caught....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know the law on this.  I do.  I'm not doing anything illegal.
> 
> Ah, the beauty of anonymity is you don't get to do me harm.
> 
> It would be absolutely insane for a lesbian to counsel anyone who hates gay people.
Click to expand...


Illegal or not it sounds unethical to me.

Immie


----------



## Dr.House

Sky Dancer said:


> It would be absolutely insane for a lesbian to counsel anyone who hates gay people.



I'm talking about discriminating against Christians...

There are Christian lesbians and gays out there who want counseling but don't want to go to a minister or priest...

It's nice how you kick them to the curb...  I'm sure you're proud of that....


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dr.House said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be absolutely insane for a lesbian to counsel anyone who hates gay people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about discriminating against Christians...
> 
> There are Christian lesbians and gays out there who want counseling but don't want to go to a minister or priest...
> 
> It's nice how you kick them to the curb...  I'm sure you're proud of that....
Click to expand...


I have never kicked a gay or lesbian client out of counseling. 

I've just figured out what it is that I'm really angry about and it has NOTHING to do with this topic.

But hey, don't let me stop you judging me.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Immanuel said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> No counselor should be able to discriminate...  Period...
> 
> I hope you're caught....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know the law on this.  I do.  I'm not doing anything illegal.
> 
> Ah, the beauty of anonymity is you don't get to do me harm.
> 
> It would be absolutely insane for a lesbian to counsel anyone who hates gay people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegal or not it sounds unethical to me.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


It's not unethical to turn a violent person away.  It's not unethical, to admit you cannot help everyone, and to choose by mutual agreement, who to work with.

I am doing NOTHING illegal or unethical.  Neither of you know anything about counselor ethics and law.  I do.

I think it's completely bizarre that you think I should work with EVERYONE.


I have figured out what I'm angry about and it has NOTHING to do with this topic.  NOTHING.

Since we aren't friends, I won't be talking about it.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Thanks for the pos rep dot com.


----------



## Immanuel

Sky Dancer said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know the law on this.  I do.  I'm not doing anything illegal.
> 
> Ah, the beauty of anonymity is you don't get to do me harm.
> 
> It would be absolutely insane for a lesbian to counsel anyone who hates gay people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal or not it sounds unethical to me.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not unethical to turn a violent person away.  It's not unethical, to admit you cannot help everyone, and to choose by mutual agreement, who to work with.
> 
> I am doing NOTHING illegal or unethical.  Neither of you know anything about counselor ethics and law.  I do.
> 
> I think it's completely bizarre that you think I should work with EVERYONE.
> 
> 
> I have figured out what I'm angry about and it has NOTHING to do with this topic.  NOTHING.
> 
> Since we aren't friends, I won't be talking about it.
Click to expand...


Wow, 25 minutes.  Didn't take you long to renege on your promise not to talk to me anymore.

Immie


----------



## Maple

Truthmatters said:


> Rush Limbaugh's Ratings Have Fallen 30% In The Last Six Months



Well at least his ratings are not as far down as MSNBC your favorite fantasy news channel.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Immanuel said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal or not it sounds unethical to me.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not unethical to turn a violent person away.  It's not unethical, to admit you cannot help everyone, and to choose by mutual agreement, who to work with.
> 
> I am doing NOTHING illegal or unethical.  Neither of you know anything about counselor ethics and law.  I do.
> 
> I think it's completely bizarre that you think I should work with EVERYONE.
> 
> 
> I have figured out what I'm angry about and it has NOTHING to do with this topic.  NOTHING.
> 
> Since we aren't friends, I won't be talking about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, 25 minutes.  Didn't take you long to renege on your promise not to talk to me anymore.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...

My mistake.  I'm stupid.


----------



## Immanuel

Sky Dancer said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not unethical to turn a violent person away.  It's not unethical, to admit you cannot help everyone, and to choose by mutual agreement, who to work with.
> 
> I am doing NOTHING illegal or unethical.  Neither of you know anything about counselor ethics and law.  I do.
> 
> I think it's completely bizarre that you think I should work with EVERYONE.
> 
> 
> I have figured out what I'm angry about and it has NOTHING to do with this topic.  NOTHING.
> 
> Since we aren't friends, I won't be talking about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, 25 minutes.  Didn't take you long to renege on your promise not to talk to me anymore.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mistake.  I'm stupid.
Click to expand...


More lies from you.  You are many things, but stupid is not one of them.

Immie


----------



## Sky Dancer

It is completely stupid to keep talking to you.  Luckily, I've figured out what's going on with me and I'm taking care of myself around it.

I need nothing from anyone here.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Sky Dancer said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had every right to fire them.  I was conducting a counseling practice and they were blasting hate through the window when I had clients present.
> 
> They weren't going to get anymore of my money when they were costing me business.  Period.
> 
> What really pisses you off, is that I was powerful enough to do that.   I didn't know my place.  I should have sat and cowered in my office, right?
> 
> Wrong.  You're damn right I fired them, and I would do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't understand is *why you simply didn't ASK them to turn it off or to a very low sound level; being polite works wonders.* I've had the radio of my van on in my own driveway, not realizing it could be heard by neighbors, prompting them to ask me to turn it down and done so. Working crews are especially respectful of client or bystander's preferences. Future work depends on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ALREADY DID ASSHOLE.
> 
> I fired him for not following my instructions.  I told him I worked quietly and had clients and to stay away from that window.  Those bozos had their faces in the window when I'm counseling someone.
> 
> YOU presume because I'm a lesbian and they are straight that THEY were in the right.
> 
> Fuck you.
Click to expand...


Playing the perpetual victim again, eh Sky? You are the only one bringing up homosexuality....just so you can feel persecuted.


----------



## California Girl

RadiomanATL said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't understand is *why you simply didn't ASK them to turn it off or to a very low sound level; being polite works wonders.* I've had the radio of my van on in my own driveway, not realizing it could be heard by neighbors, prompting them to ask me to turn it down and done so. Working crews are especially respectful of client or bystander's preferences. Future work depends on that.
> 
> 
> 
> I ALREADY DID ASSHOLE.
> 
> I fired him for not following my instructions.  I told him I worked quietly and had clients and to stay away from that window.  Those bozos had their faces in the window when I'm counseling someone.
> 
> YOU presume because I'm a lesbian and they are straight that THEY were in the right.
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Playing the perpetual victim again, eh Sky? You are the only one bringing up homosexuality....just so you can feel persecuted.
Click to expand...


It's a learned behavior from the Democrats. Convince everyone they're a victim and only the Democrats can save them.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Sky Dancer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lesbians come to me because they know I am gay friendly.  I don't market to Christians.  I don't support the view that homosexuality is wrong or sinful.  I don't talk about my own life at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you discriminate against Christians...  What a good little bigot you are....
> 
> Would you be OK with the government forcing you to councel a Christian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why  would a Christian who hates gays come to a lesbian for counseling?
> 
> I'm a private counselor.  No one makes me take anyone on for counseling.  I choose.  I work with people I can help.
Click to expand...


You automatically assume that Christians hate gays. Probably because you hate Christians.


----------



## Sky Dancer

RadiomanATL said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you discriminate against Christians...  What a good little bigot you are....
> 
> Would you be OK with the government forcing you to councel a Christian?
> 
> 
> 
> Why  would a Christian who hates gays come to a lesbian for counseling?
> 
> I'm a private counselor.  No one makes me take anyone on for counseling.  I choose.  I work with people I can help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You automatically assume that Christians hate gays. Probably because you hate Christians.
Click to expand...


I don't assume anything.  Most Christians I meet in RL don't hate gays.  A lot of them I meet here do.


----------



## California Girl

Sky Dancer said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why  would a Christian who hates gays come to a lesbian for counseling?
> 
> I'm a private counselor.  No one makes me take anyone on for counseling.  I choose.  I work with people I can help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You automatically assume that Christians hate gays. Probably because you hate Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't assume anything.  Most Christians I meet in RL don't hate gays.  A lot of them I meet here do.
Click to expand...


I think you take what people say too seriously. Today some idiot called me a lesbian. Am I offended? Nope. Why? Because I don't consider being called a lesbian an insult.


----------



## The Infidel

California Girl said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You automatically assume that Christians hate gays. Probably because you hate Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't assume anything.  Most Christians I meet in RL don't hate gays.  A lot of them I meet here do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you take what people say too seriously. Today some idiot called me a lesbian. Am I offended? Nope. Why? Because I don't consider being called a lesbian an insult.
Click to expand...


Its OK to assume we are the intolerant ones.... the left is NEVER intolerant.

 Dont tell Sky, but my mom is a lesbian.... oh.... and yes, I do love my mommy!


----------



## Sky Dancer

California Girl said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You automatically assume that Christians hate gays. Probably because you hate Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't assume anything.  Most Christians I meet in RL don't hate gays.  A lot of them I meet here do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you take what people say too seriously. Today some idiot called me a lesbian. Am I offended? Nope. Why? Because I don't consider being called a lesbian an insult.
Click to expand...


You may be right.  I may take what some people say here way too seriously.


----------



## Sky Dancer

RadiomanATL said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you discriminate against Christians...  What a good little bigot you are....
> 
> Would you be OK with the government forcing you to councel a Christian?
> 
> 
> 
> Why  would a Christian who hates gays come to a lesbian for counseling?
> 
> I'm a private counselor.  No one makes me take anyone on for counseling.  I choose.  I work with people I can help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You automatically assume that Christians hate gays. Probably because you hate Christians.
Click to expand...


I don't hate Christians.  Right now, I'm angry with ALL religion.


----------



## The Infidel

Sky Dancer said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't assume anything.  Most Christians I meet in RL don't hate gays.  A lot of them I meet here do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you take what people say too seriously. Today some idiot called me a lesbian. Am I offended? Nope. Why? Because I don't consider being called a lesbian an insult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may be right.  I may take what some people say here way too seriously.
Click to expand...


Please dont... its just a message board.

You are prbably a great person to talk to... we just disagree on a few things. We can still be friends, and be friendly.


----------



## California Girl

Sky Dancer said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't assume anything.  Most Christians I meet in RL don't hate gays.  A lot of them I meet here do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you take what people say too seriously. Today some idiot called me a lesbian. Am I offended? Nope. Why? Because I don't consider being called a lesbian an insult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may be right.  I may take what some people say here way too seriously.
Click to expand...


Lots of people say shit just to piss another poster off. Like the idiot who called me a lesbian. Exactly why would I be offended by that?


----------



## Sky Dancer

California Girl said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you take what people say too seriously. Today some idiot called me a lesbian. Am I offended? Nope. Why? Because I don't consider being called a lesbian an insult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right.  I may take what some people say here way too seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of people say shit just to piss another poster off. Like the idiot who called me a lesbian. Exactly why would I be offended by that?
Click to expand...


You wouldn't be offended by it, but others would.  The poster was using it on you as weapon.


----------



## Sky Dancer

The Infidel said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you take what people say too seriously. Today some idiot called me a lesbian. Am I offended? Nope. Why? Because I don't consider being called a lesbian an insult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right.  I may take what some people say here way too seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please dont... its just a message board.
> 
> You are prbably a great person to talk to... we just disagree on a few things. We can still be friends, and be friendly.
Click to expand...


Thank you.  I think I'm a great person to talk to.  We can disagree and still be friends.  Your mom is gay?  My dad was.  

Understand, I don't take friendship on message boards very seriously.  We're anonymous.


----------



## The Infidel

Sky Dancer said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right.  I may take what some people say here way too seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people say shit just to piss another poster off. Like the idiot who called me a lesbian. Exactly why would I be offended by that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wouldn't be offended by it, but others would.  The poster was using it on you as weapon.
Click to expand...


Well shame on him...


----------



## Ernie S.

RadiomanATL said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't understand is *why you simply didn't ASK them to turn it off or to a very low sound level; being polite works wonders.* I've had the radio of my van on in my own driveway, not realizing it could be heard by neighbors, prompting them to ask me to turn it down and done so. Working crews are especially respectful of client or bystander's preferences. Future work depends on that.
> 
> 
> 
> I ALREADY DID ASSHOLE.
> 
> I fired him for not following my instructions.  I told him I worked quietly and had clients and to stay away from that window.  Those bozos had their faces in the window when I'm counseling someone.
> 
> YOU presume because I'm a lesbian and they are straight that THEY were in the right.
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Playing the perpetual victim again, eh Sky? You are the only one bringing up homosexuality....just so you can feel persecuted.
Click to expand...

Post of the day!!!


----------



## California Girl

Sky Dancer said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right.  I may take what some people say here way too seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people say shit just to piss another poster off. Like the idiot who called me a lesbian. Exactly why would I be offended by that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wouldn't be offended by it, but others would.  The poster was using it on you as weapon.
Click to expand...


Of course he was, the problem - for him - is that it doesn't bother me in the slightest. In fact, if given a choice between him or a lesbian - I would absolutely choose the lesbian.  Some men don't get that. I would rather be gay than with an idiot.


----------



## The Infidel

Sky Dancer said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right.  I may take what some people say here way too seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont... its just a message board.
> 
> You are prbably a great person to talk to... we just disagree on a few things. We can still be friends, and be friendly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I think I'm a great person to talk to.  We can disagree and still be friends.
> 
> Understand, I don't take friendship on message boards very seriously. * We're anonymous.*
Click to expand...


True, but there is a person at the other end (usually  )


----------



## California Girl

The Infidel said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people say shit just to piss another poster off. Like the idiot who called me a lesbian. Exactly why would I be offended by that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't be offended by it, but others would.  The poster was using it on you as weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well shame on him...
Click to expand...


It was Yidnar so it's to be expected.


----------



## Sky Dancer

California Girl said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people say shit just to piss another poster off. Like the idiot who called me a lesbian. Exactly why would I be offended by that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't be offended by it, but others would.  The poster was using it on you as weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course he was, the problem - for him - is that it doesn't bother me in the slightest. In fact, if given a choice between him or a lesbian - I would absolutely choose the lesbian.  Some men don't get that. I would rather be gay than with an idiot.
Click to expand...


It's rare to find a heterosexual woman that wouldn't be uncomfortable being labeled lesbian when she is not.

Kudos to you.


----------



## Sky Dancer

The Infidel said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont... its just a message board.
> 
> You are prbably a great person to talk to... we just disagree on a few things. We can still be friends, and be friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I think I'm a great person to talk to.  We can disagree and still be friends.
> 
> Understand, I don't take friendship on message boards very seriously. * We're anonymous.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but there is a person at the other end (usually  )
Click to expand...


Yeah, in the heat of the moment, we sometimes forget that.


----------



## The Infidel

Sky Dancer said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I think I'm a great person to talk to.  We can disagree and still be friends.
> 
> Understand, I don't take friendship on message boards very seriously. * We're anonymous.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but there is a person at the other end (usually  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, in the heat of the moment, we sometimes forget that.
Click to expand...


Yes... and its a good policy to at least try to say sorry.

Then there are those "yidnars" of the messageboard world. They are to be ignored for the most part, in my eyes.


----------



## California Girl

Sky Dancer said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't be offended by it, but others would.  The poster was using it on you as weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he was, the problem - for him - is that it doesn't bother me in the slightest. In fact, if given a choice between him or a lesbian - I would absolutely choose the lesbian.  Some men don't get that. I would rather be gay than with an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's rare to find a heterosexual woman that wouldn't be uncomfortable being labeled lesbian when she is not.
> 
> Kudos to you.
Click to expand...


See, now I'm gonna have to ask my friends and see if they'd consider it offensive. Because I would have said that most women would not be at all concerned about it. Or maybe we should do a USMB Girls Poll.


----------



## Sky Dancer

The Infidel said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but there is a person at the other end (usually  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, in the heat of the moment, we sometimes forget that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes... and its a good policy to at least try to say sorry.
> 
> Then there are those "yidnars" of the messageboard world. They are to be ignored for the most part, in my eyes.
Click to expand...


I say sorry, but my apologies aren't accepted.


----------



## The Infidel

California Girl said:


> Or maybe we should do a USMB Girls Poll.



Stripper pole..!!!!!


----------



## The Infidel

Sky Dancer said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, in the heat of the moment, we sometimes forget that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... and its a good policy to at least try to say sorry.
> 
> Then there are those "yidnars" of the messageboard world. They are to be ignored for the most part, in my eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say sorry, but my apologies aren't accepted.
Click to expand...


*tisk tisk*

They are'nt worth your time then.


----------



## toxicmedia

Why do conservatives always talk about everything BUT Rush Limbaugh on Rush threads?


----------



## Sky Dancer

toxicmedia said:


> Why do conservatives always talk about everything BUT Rush Limbaugh on Rush threads?



Usually.


----------



## The Infidel

toxicmedia said:


> Why do conservatives always talk about everything BUT Rush Limbaugh on Rush threads?



because we got in early dipstick.

This thread is old, and I liked talking to Sky & Cali


----------



## Ernie S.

Sky Dancer said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't be offended by it, but others would.  The poster was using it on you as weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he was, the problem - for him - is that it doesn't bother me in the slightest. In fact, if given a choice between him or a lesbian - I would absolutely choose the lesbian.  Some men don't get that. I would rather be gay than with an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's rare to find a heterosexual woman that wouldn't be uncomfortable being labeled lesbian when she is not.
> 
> Kudos to you.
Click to expand...

Not at all, at least equivalently, from a male perspective. When I was a teenager, someone calling me a queer bothered me, but that was from the perspective of a youth, not so confident in his masculinity. Since my early 20's, being called gay hasn't bothered me a bit. I know with no reservations that I'm straight. It bothers me no more than someone calling you straight would bother you.


----------



## Truthmatters

California Girl said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you take what people say too seriously. Today some idiot called me a lesbian. Am I offended? Nope. Why? Because I don't consider being called a lesbian an insult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right.  I may take what some people say here way too seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of people say shit just to piss another poster off. Like the idiot who called me a lesbian. Exactly why would I be offended by that?
Click to expand...


Yes lots of people do.

practice what you preach


----------



## The Infidel

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right.  I may take what some people say here way too seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people say shit just to piss another poster off. Like the idiot who called me a lesbian. Exactly why would I be offended by that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes lots of people do.
> 
> practice what you preach
Click to expand...


----------



## Ernie S.

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right.  I may take what some people say here way too seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people say shit just to piss another poster off. Like the idiot who called me a lesbian. Exactly why would I be offended by that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes lots of people do.
> 
> practice what you preach
Click to expand...


Pissing you off is fun and entertaining. Imagining you rushing off to Huff Po for your daily marching orders never fails to bring a smile to my face.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right.  I may take what some people say here way too seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people say shit just to piss another poster off. Like the idiot who called me a lesbian. Exactly why would I be offended by that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes lots of people do.
> 
> practice what you preach
Click to expand...


I do. You should too, idiot.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Ernie S. said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people say shit just to piss another poster off. Like the idiot who called me a lesbian. Exactly why would I be offended by that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes lots of people do.
> 
> practice what you preach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pissing you off is fun and entertaining. Imagining you rushing off to Huff Po for your daily marching orders never fails to bring a smile to my face.
Click to expand...


Why is that?  Why do you get joy from another's suffering?


----------



## The Infidel

Ernie S. said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people say shit just to piss another poster off. Like the idiot who called me a lesbian. Exactly why would I be offended by that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes lots of people do.
> 
> practice what you preach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pissing you off is fun and entertaining. Imagining you rushing off to Huff Po for your daily marching orders never fails to bring a smile to my face.
Click to expand...


Reps on the way


----------



## California Girl

toxicmedia said:


> Why do conservatives always talk about everything BUT Rush Limbaugh on Rush threads?



Because we have already torn the bullshit OP to shreds. Now, we're just hanging out, talking about other - more interesting - stuff. 

Other threads are available should this one not suit your requirements.


----------



## The Infidel

Sky Dancer said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes lots of people do.
> 
> practice what you preach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pissing you off is fun and entertaining. Imagining you rushing off to Huff Po for your daily marching orders never fails to bring a smile to my face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is that?  Why do you get joy from another's suffering?
Click to expand...



If..... IF, she was actually suffering, I'd say naughty naughty, but TM thrives on this shit.

Oh, and she IS one of those who dont accept apologies. I know... Ive tried.


----------



## The Infidel

California Girl said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do conservatives always talk about everything BUT Rush Limbaugh on Rush threads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we have already torn the bullshit OP to shreds. Now, we're just hanging out, talking about other - more interesting - stuff.
> 
> Other threads are available should this one not suit your requirements.
Click to expand...


----------



## California Girl

Sky Dancer said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, in the heat of the moment, we sometimes forget that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... and its a good policy to at least try to say sorry.
> 
> Then there are those "yidnars" of the messageboard world. They are to be ignored for the most part, in my eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say sorry, but my apologies aren't accepted.
Click to expand...


If someone chooses not to accept an apology, that's is on them, not you.


----------



## The Infidel

*On that note... IM OUT!*


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sky Dancer said:


> I don't assume anything.  Most Christians I meet in RL don't hate gays.  A lot of them I meet here do.



Probably not - but you're more than willing to paint them that way.

Opposing the changing of marriage laws to favor homosexual unions does not equal "hating gays."


----------



## Uncensored2008

Truthmatters said:


> Yes lots of people do.



You're an idiot.

I don't say that just to piss you off, Truthiness. I say it because; well, you're an idiot.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sky Dancer said:


> Why is that?  Why do you get joy from another's suffering?



You suffer from your message board experience?

Have you considered psychological help? Hospitalization, drug therapy, electroshock? No lobotomy though, you're already a democrat.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't assume anything.  Most Christians I meet in RL don't hate gays.  A lot of them I meet here do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not - but you're more than willing to paint them that way.
> 
> Opposing the changing of marriage laws to favor homosexual unions does not equal "hating gays."
Click to expand...


I agree.  You don't have to hate gays to be against marriage equality.  You just have to want to discriminate against us.


----------



## Ernie S.

Sky Dancer said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes lots of people do.
> 
> practice what you preach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pissing you off is fun and entertaining. Imagining you rushing off to Huff Po for your daily marching orders never fails to bring a smile to my face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is that?  Why do you get joy from another's suffering?
Click to expand...


Why does one swat mosquitoes?


----------



## Sky Dancer

Ernie S. said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pissing you off is fun and entertaining. Imagining you rushing off to Huff Po for your daily marching orders never fails to bring a smile to my face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that?  Why do you get joy from another's suffering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does one swat mosquitoes?
Click to expand...


Because you cannot tolerate a bite from the tiniest insect.  I just let them bite.  They aren't going to kill me.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sky Dancer said:


> Because you cannot tolerate a bite from the tiniest insect.  I just let them bite.  They aren't going to kill me.



Well, no one ever accused you of being bright...

{West Nile virus

Last reviewed: September 15, 2010.

West Nile virus is a disease spread by mosquitos. The condition ranges from mild to severe.
Causes, incidence, and risk factors

West Nile virus was first identified in 1937 in Uganda in eastern Africa. It was first discovered in the United States in the summer of 1999 in New York. Since then, the virus has spread throughout the United States.

The West Nile virus is a type of virus known as a flavivirus. Researchers believe West Nile virus is spread when a mosquito bites an infected bird and then bites a person.}

West Nile virus - PubMed Health


----------



## California Girl

Sky Dancer said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't assume anything.  Most Christians I meet in RL don't hate gays.  A lot of them I meet here do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not - but you're more than willing to paint them that way.
> 
> Opposing the changing of marriage laws to favor homosexual unions does not equal "hating gays."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  You don't have to hate gays to be against marriage equality.  You just have to want to discriminate against us.
Click to expand...


Actually, that's not true. It depends on your definition of marriage. I'm a Catholic - I take my definition of marriage from the sacraments. That does not mean I do not support your right to have the same rights and privileges as a married couples. As long as you have those, and I absolutely back civil unions, I can't see how you can say I want to discriminate against you.


----------



## Ernie S.

Sky Dancer said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that?  Why do you get joy from another's suffering?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does one swat mosquitoes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you cannot tolerate a bite from the tiniest insect.  I just let them bite.  They aren't going to kill me.
Click to expand...


I find them and her a nuisance.


----------



## toxicmedia

California Girl said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not - but you're more than willing to paint them that way.
> 
> Opposing the changing of marriage laws to favor homosexual unions does not equal "hating gays."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  You don't have to hate gays to be against marriage equality.  You just have to want to discriminate against us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, that's not true. It depends on your definition of marriage. I'm a Catholic - I take my definition of marriage from the sacraments. That does not mean I do not support your right to have the same rights and privileges as a married couples. As long as you have those, and I absolutely back civil unions, I can't see how you can say I want to discriminate against you.
Click to expand...

The problem is that you have an opinion on this matter. Not everybody is Catholic. I don't believe anti marriage equality folks are being intellectually honest with themselves about why they want to deny the opportunity to legally marry to people they don't know. 

As long as a marriage does not put one or more parties of it in an inferior state...it should be legal.....and that wouldn't affect your life in ANY way. That is how you're discriminating.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sky Dancer said:


> I agree.  You don't have to hate gays to be against marriage equality.



Equality huh?

You're kinda like the fat girl at dinner for 6. We cut the pie in six equal pieces, but she demands that she should get half and the other half should be split 5 ways, to her, that's equality because she has special needs...

"Equality" means everyone plays by the same rules. You demand the rules be rewritten to suit your desires - which you call needs.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Turn marriage over to private association.  Make all state-recognized unions civil unions.


----------



## Amelia

The heat is off right now.  Folks are taking a break from politics.  His ratings will start going back up as the 2012 election gets closer.



LOL.  nevermind!  I should have read the last page before I posted.  This topic has certainly changed from the OP!


----------



## California Girl

toxicmedia said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  You don't have to hate gays to be against marriage equality.  You just have to want to discriminate against us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that's not true. It depends on your definition of marriage. I'm a Catholic - I take my definition of marriage from the sacraments. That does not mean I do not support your right to have the same rights and privileges as a married couples. As long as you have those, and I absolutely back civil unions, I can't see how you can say I want to discriminate against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that you have an opinion on this matter. Not everybody is Catholic. I don't believe anti marriage equality folks are being intellectually honest with themselves about why they want to deny the opportunity to legally marry to people they don't know.
> 
> As long as a marriage does not put one or more parties of it in an inferior state...it should be legal.....and that wouldn't affect your life in ANY way. That is how you're discriminating.
Click to expand...


I'm not discriminating. I support equal rights. I just view marriage in the traditional Catholic sense. A civil union, in my view, is what everyone should have - those of us who choose to commit before God make a separate decision.


----------



## American Horse

To return this thread to the original topic - today on AM radio (ABC) I heard Rush give an explanation of why he says"Talent on loan from God"  

This blurb by him was appropos of nothing.

That seems indicative to me that he sees a problem, and discerns that certain phrases he uses a lot are offensive to a certain demographic, and is trying to allay that.


----------



## Immanuel

Sky Dancer said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, in the heat of the moment, we sometimes forget that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... and its a good policy to at least try to say sorry.
> 
> Then there are those "yidnars" of the messageboard world. They are to be ignored for the most part, in my eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say sorry, but my apologies aren't accepted.
Click to expand...


Oh really?  When haven't I accepted your apology?

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

Amelia said:


> The heat is off right now.  Folks are taking a break from politics.  His ratings will start going back up as the 2012 election gets closer.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  nevermind!  I should have read the last page before I posted.  This topic has certainly changed from the OP!



However, your voice is welcome in both discussions.

Welcome.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

California Girl said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that's not true. It depends on your definition of marriage. I'm a Catholic - I take my definition of marriage from the sacraments. That does not mean I do not support your right to have the same rights and privileges as a married couples. As long as you have those, and I absolutely back civil unions, I can't see how you can say I want to discriminate against you.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that you have an opinion on this matter. Not everybody is Catholic. I don't believe anti marriage equality folks are being intellectually honest with themselves about why they want to deny the opportunity to legally marry to people they don't know.
> 
> As long as a marriage does not put one or more parties of it in an inferior state...it should be legal.....and that wouldn't affect your life in ANY way. That is how you're discriminating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not discriminating. I support equal rights. I just view marriage in the traditional Catholic sense. A civil union, in my view, is what everyone should have - those of us who choose to commit before God make a separate decision.
Click to expand...


Regardless of whether or not the couple is homosexual.

There are many churches that welcome gay couples and will marry gay couples and more and more denominations are changing their view on this all the time.

If a homosexual couple wants a church wedding then by all means they should be entitled to a church wedding at a church that will marry them.  I wouldn't think they would want to go to a church that won't have them anyway.

Immie


----------



## Sky Dancer

Homosexual couples have no business going to church.  They aren't wanted.


----------



## logical4u

Sky Dancer said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't counsel Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You discrimminate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> I just don't counsel Christians.  Why would I?  They don't call me.
Click to expand...


Maybe they are making better life choices?


----------



## Sky Dancer

logical4u said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> You discrimminate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> I just don't counsel Christians.  Why would I?  They don't call me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they are making better life choices?
Click to expand...


Maybe they are.  Maybe they choose to work with Christians instead of me.  I'm fine with that.  Who wants to invite judgmental closed minded individuals in for a heart opening session?


----------



## Sky Dancer

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you cannot tolerate a bite from the tiniest insect.  I just let them bite.  They aren't going to kill me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no one ever accused you of being bright...
> 
> {West Nile virus
> 
> Last reviewed: September 15, 2010.
> 
> West Nile virus is a disease spread by mosquitos. The condition ranges from mild to severe.
> Causes, incidence, and risk factors
> 
> West Nile virus was first identified in 1937 in Uganda in eastern Africa. It was first discovered in the United States in the summer of 1999 in New York. Since then, the virus has spread throughout the United States.
> 
> The West Nile virus is a type of virus known as a flavivirus. Researchers believe West Nile virus is spread when a mosquito bites an infected bird and then bites a person.}
> 
> West Nile virus - PubMed Health
Click to expand...


I don't kill mosquitoes.


----------



## Ernie S.

Hmmm took down her avatar.....


----------



## logical4u

Sky Dancer said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I counsel who I choose to counsel.  You don't have to like it.  I only counsel people I can help.  Christian counselor counsel Christians.  Are they discriminating?
> 
> I don't ask anyone what there religion or sexual orientation is.  It comes out in the counseling process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In re "Christian counselor  counsel Christians", I don't know, do they ask their clientele about their beliefs before they take them as clients?  I doubt if they do. Do you really believe that all Christian counselors discriminate as you do?
> 
> Also, don't you think since you hate Christians and consider us all dominionists that we would want to counsel non-Christians in order to turn them into good little Christians?
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Christians are completely into conversion.
> 
> I'm not.   I counsel people who know my reputation and who want to work with me.  I do not advertise for Christian clients.   I have not turned anyone away for being a Christian, I am just saying that few Christians come to me.
> 
> I don't usually counsel people about religion.
Click to expand...


Don't you try to argue that Christianity is a bad choice, regularly?  Wouldn't that be trying to convert people away from Christianity?


----------



## Sky Dancer

logical4u said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> In re "Christian counselor  counsel Christians", I don't know, do they ask their clientele about their beliefs before they take them as clients?  I doubt if they do. Do you really believe that all Christian counselors discriminate as you do?
> 
> Also, don't you think since you hate Christians and consider us all dominionists that we would want to counsel non-Christians in order to turn them into good little Christians?
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Christians are completely into conversion.
> 
> I'm not.   I counsel people who know my reputation and who want to work with me.  I do not advertise for Christian clients.   I have not turned anyone away for being a Christian, I am just saying that few Christians come to me.
> 
> I don't usually counsel people about religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you try to argue that Christianity is a bad choice, regularly?  Wouldn't that be trying to convert people away from Christianity?
Click to expand...

No, I don't.   I don't try and convert people away from religion.  I don't counsel on religion.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Ernie S. said:


> Hmmm took down her avatar.....



bye.


----------



## logical4u

Sky Dancer said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes lots of people do.
> 
> practice what you preach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pissing you off is fun and entertaining. Imagining you rushing off to Huff Po for your daily marching orders never fails to bring a smile to my face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is that?  Why do you get joy from another's suffering?
Click to expand...


If making them think is making them suffer, ......


----------



## Sky Dancer

logical4u said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pissing you off is fun and entertaining. Imagining you rushing off to Huff Po for your daily marching orders never fails to bring a smile to my face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that?  Why do you get joy from another's suffering?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If making them think is making them suffer, ......
Click to expand...


The poster say he thinks pissing TM off is fun and entertaining.  Making someone angry just makes them angry.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sky Dancer said:


> Homosexual couples have no business going to church.  They aren't wanted.



That isn't your decision to make.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sky Dancer said:


> I don't kill mosquitoes.



You're an idiot, the two facts mesh perfectly.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexual couples have no business going to church.  They aren't wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't your decision to make.
Click to expand...


True.  If they want to go and take abuse I can't stop them.


----------



## logical4u

Sky Dancer said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that?  Why do you get joy from another's suffering?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If making them think is making them suffer, ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The poster say he thinks pissing TM off is fun and entertaining.  Making someone angry just makes them angry.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but don't they think about what was said, afterwards?  Don't they try to consider how to make their point stronger, or even ... ... that they could be wrong?


----------



## Sky Dancer

logical4u said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> If making them think is making them suffer, ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poster say he thinks pissing TM off is fun and entertaining.  Making someone angry just makes them angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but don't they think about what was said, afterwards?  Don't they try to consider how to make their point stronger, or even ... ... that they could be wrong?
Click to expand...


No, they don't.  When you're trying to make some angry and you succeed, you certainly haven't improved the conversation.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't kill mosquitoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot, the two facts mesh perfectly.
Click to expand...


I can live with that.  Think whatever you want.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sky Dancer said:


> True.  If they want to go and take abuse I can't stop them.



So all churches abuse homosexuals?

LOL

Your bigotry is amusing.


----------



## Immanuel

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexual couples have no business going to church.  They aren't wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't your decision to make.
Click to expand...


Nor is it correct.

Immie


----------



## Sky Dancer

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.  If they want to go and take abuse I can't stop them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So all churches abuse homosexuals?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your bigotry is amusing.
Click to expand...


If you tell homosexuals that they are going to hell just because of their sexual orientation I consider that a form of abuse.

If you make them reject the people they love because of your narrow religious tenets, I call that abuse.

Putting homosexuals in the position of having to choose who they are vs having a spiritual life is wrong and abusive.

If you ex-communicate someone because they are gay, that is religious abuse.

Churches reject homosexuals.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sky Dancer said:


> I can live with that.  Think whatever you want.



This is not meant to be mean;

Go to a pond, take a spoon and scoop water. Now dump the water back in. Now scoop again. Was the water reincarnated? Did the first spoonful come back as the second? Can the first spoonful ever be again, after merging back into the whole? Or will each spoon be unique, gone as soon as it's time is done?

That which is, will never be again, can never be again. You have but one life, what makes you distinct will never again be.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can live with that.  Think whatever you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not meant to be mean;
> 
> Go to a pond, take a spoon and scoop water. Now dump the water back in. Now scoop again. Was the water reincarnated? Did the first spoonful come back as the second? Can the first spoonful ever be again, after merging back into the whole? Or will each spoon be unique, gone as soon as it's time is done?
> 
> That which is, will never be again, can never be again. You have but one life, what makes you distinct will never again be.
Click to expand...


I am no longer a Buddhist.  Goodbye.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Sky Dancer said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received 138 reputation points from Sky Dancer.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> Put me on ignore.
> 
> Regards,
> Sky Dancer
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.



Request denied.


----------



## Sky Dancer

RadiomanATL said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received 138 reputation points from Sky Dancer.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> Put me on ignore.
> 
> Regards,
> Sky Dancer
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Request denied.
Click to expand...


OK.  Goodbye.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Sky Dancer said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received 142 reputation points from Sky Dancer.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> Goodbye.
> 
> Regards,
> Sky Dancer
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.



Coward.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sky Dancer said:


> If you tell homosexuals that they are going to hell just because of their sexual orientation I consider that a form of abuse.



Who cares?



> If you make them reject the people they love because of your narrow religious tenets, I call that abuse.



How do claims of a mythological "hell" make anyone do anything? Further, nothing in Christian teachings supports your claim.



> If you ex-communicate someone because they are gay, that is religious abuse.
> 
> Churches reject homosexuals.



You are ignorant, as is the way of bigots.

http://www.gaychurch.org/


----------



## Sky Dancer

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you tell homosexuals that they are going to hell just because of their sexual orientation I consider that a form of abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you make them reject the people they love because of your narrow religious tenets, I call that abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do claims of a mythological "hell" make anyone do anything? Further, nothing in Christian teachings supports your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you ex-communicate someone because they are gay, that is religious abuse.
> 
> Churches reject homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are ignorant, as is the way of bigots.
> 
> http://www.gaychurch.org/
Click to expand...


My father was ex-communicated from the RCC.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Sky Dancer said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you tell homosexuals that they are going to hell just because of their sexual orientation I consider that a form of abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> How do claims of a mythological "hell" make anyone do anything? Further, nothing in Christian teachings supports your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you ex-communicate someone because they are gay, that is religious abuse.
> 
> Churches reject homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are ignorant, as is the way of bigots.
> 
> http://www.gaychurch.org/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My father was ex-communicated from the RCC.
Click to expand...


The RCC does not represent all Christian churches. 

Oh, I'm sorry to interject facts into your perpetual quest for victimhood.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sky Dancer said:


> My father was ex-communicated from the RCC.



So?

Less than a quarter of all Christians are Catholic.


----------



## Ernie S.

RadiomanATL said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received 142 reputation points from Sky Dancer.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> Goodbye.
> 
> Regards,
> Sky Dancer
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coward.
Click to expand...

I think she put you and I on ignore. Here avatar is invisible to me. Do others still see it?


----------



## Sky Dancer

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My father was ex-communicated from the RCC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Less than a quarter of all Christians are Catholic.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that was a real comfort to him, I'm sure.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ernie S. said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received 142 reputation points from Sky Dancer.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> Goodbye.
> 
> Regards,
> Sky Dancer
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she put you and I on ignore. Here avatar is invisible to me. Do others still see it?
Click to expand...


*shrug*

Thats her choice. However it just means that she is a coward.


----------



## Ernie S.

RadiomanATL said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> How do claims of a mythological "hell" make anyone do anything? Further, nothing in Christian teachings supports your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant, as is the way of bigots.
> 
> http://www.gaychurch.org/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My father was ex-communicated from the RCC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The RCC does not represent all Christian churches.
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry to interject facts into your perpetual quest for victimhood.
Click to expand...


Must spread... I guess I should neg some asshole who pisses me off.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ernie S. said:


> I think she put you and I on ignore. Here avatar is invisible to me. Do others still see it?



The avatar is gone.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sky Dancer said:


> Yeah, that was a real comfort to him, I'm sure.



Why would he care? Was he a priest?


----------



## Immanuel

Ernie S. said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received 142 reputation points from Sky Dancer.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> Goodbye.
> 
> Regards,
> Sky Dancer
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she put you and I on ignore. Here avatar is invisible to me. Do others still see it?
Click to expand...


No, but after last night, who knows, I may be on ignore as well.  I didn't think not being able to see someone's avatar meant you are on ignore.

Dot.com announced that I was the first to be placed on his iggy list (an honor I am extremely proud of) and I can still see his avatar.

Immie


----------



## RadiomanATL

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think she put you and I on ignore. Here avatar is invisible to me. Do others still see it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The avatar is gone.
Click to expand...


I think her intention was to leave the board. But then she couldn't attempt to get her daily dose of pity by playing the victim card. So she chickened out of that.


----------



## Avatar4321

American Horse said:


> To return this thread to the original topic - today on AM radio (ABC) I heard Rush give an explanation of why he says"Talent on loan from God"
> 
> This blurb by him was appropos of nothing.
> 
> That seems indicative to me that he sees a problem, and discerns that certain phrases he uses a lot are offensive to a certain demographic, and is trying to allay that.



Ive never understood why people find that offensive. All our talent is on loan from God. He created us. He gave us our gifts. He paid for us with His blood. Our talent is on loan from Him.


----------



## Avatar4321

Sky Dancer said:


> Homosexual couples have no business going to church.  They aren't wanted.



If they believe that then they are mistaken and Churches are dropping the ball.


----------



## Ernie S.

Immanuel said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coward.
> 
> 
> 
> I think she put you and I on ignore. Here avatar is invisible to me. Do others still see it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but after last night, who knows, I may be on ignore as well.  I didn't think not being able to see someone's avatar meant you are on ignore.
> 
> Dot.com announced that I was the first to be placed on his iggy list (an honor I am extremely proud of) and I can still see his avatar.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Now there's a club I'd pay dues to! Yeah. Last night you were on a roll. It was fun watching and helping her melt down.
The reason I thought I was on her "list" is that she's told me "Bye" twice now and she hasn't left.


----------



## logical4u

Sky Dancer said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you tell homosexuals that they are going to hell just because of their sexual orientation I consider that a form of abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> How do claims of a mythological "hell" make anyone do anything? Further, nothing in Christian teachings supports your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you ex-communicate someone because they are gay, that is religious abuse.
> 
> Churches reject homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are ignorant, as is the way of bigots.
> 
> http://www.gaychurch.org/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My father was ex-communicated from the RCC.
Click to expand...


I am sorry, I cannot imagine how that affected a little girl.  It must have been very painful, emotionally.


----------



## Dr.House

RadiomanATL said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think she put you and I on ignore. Here avatar is invisible to me. Do others still see it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The avatar is gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think her intention was to leave the board. But then she couldn't attempt to get her daily dose of pity by playing the victim card. So she chickened out of that.
Click to expand...


I think thats called the "Fail-go" syndrome...

Of course naimed after Fail-o...


----------



## edthecynic

Avatar4321 said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> To return this thread to the original topic - today on AM radio (ABC) I heard Rush give an explanation of why he says"Talent on loan from God"
> 
> This blurb by him was appropos of nothing.
> 
> That seems indicative to me that he sees a problem, and discerns that certain phrases he uses a lot are offensive to a certain demographic, and is trying to allay that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never understood why people find that offensive. All our talent is on loan from God. He created us. He gave us our gifts. He paid for us with His blood. Our talent is on loan from Him.
Click to expand...

Because he is mocking God by claiming that lying, his one and only talent, is on loan from Gawwwwwwwwwd-da.


----------



## MarcATL

Truthmatters said:


> Rush Limbaugh's Ratings Have Fallen 30% In The Last Six Months



Once again, another EXCELLENT thread Truth.

It never ceases to amaze me how palookas like CalifornaGurl and SteffyWeffy will do back-flips, summersaults and belly flops to wiggle and worm and squirm their way in and out of their illogical and patently false arguments.

They'd argue that the sky is red just after proving it's blue if it meant being against the Democratic position.

You're right, some chick must have did a MASSIVE brain-job on that child's head. Steff is just a follower, trying to walk in CG's hammer-toed slippers.


----------



## MarcATL

Rush is a loser, a fat, slovenly, sad, shatty, drug-abusing loser.

All those who listen to his words and take them as gospel are worse than losers, those are the true degenerates of this generation.

Lower than pond-scum.

It's no wonder many are wising up and The Drugster's ratings are suffering for it.

I couldn't be happier to hear this news.


----------



## California Girl

MarcATL said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh's Ratings Have Fallen 30% In The Last Six Months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, another EXCELLENT thread Truth.
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how palookas like CalifornaGurl and SteffyWeffy will do back-flips, summersaults and belly flops to wiggle and worm and squirm their way in and out of their illogical and patently false arguments.
> 
> They'd argue that the sky is red just after proving it's blue if it meant being against the Democratic position.
> 
> You're right, some chick must have did a MASSIVE brain-job on that child's head. Steff is just a follower, trying to walk in CG's hammer-toed slippers.
Click to expand...


So perhaps you could provide the evidence to back up TruthDon'tMatter's claim? Since she was unable to. 

No backflips, no summersaults, no belly flops.... just facts. TruthDon'tMatter made a claim as fact that she could not prove. Perhaps you could prove it. Otherwise you, like her, are just another hysterical idiot who thinks 'opinion' is 'fact.


----------



## FireFly

Truthmatters said:


> Your not winning the *countrywide* debate.
> 
> Your historically failed ideas are being tossed by more and more Americans.



Didn't Countrywide go bankrupt taking down the global economy because it loaned money to  financially irresponsible Democrats (AKA: Subprime barrowers)


----------



## MarcATL

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh's Ratings Have Fallen 30% In The Last Six Months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, another EXCELLENT thread Truth.
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how palookas like CalifornaGurl and SteffyWeffy will do back-flips, summersaults and belly flops to wiggle and worm and squirm their way in and out of their illogical and patently false arguments.
> 
> They'd argue that the sky is red just after proving it's blue if it meant being against the Democratic position.
> 
> You're right, some chick must have did a MASSIVE brain-job on that child's head. Steff is just a follower, trying to walk in CG's hammer-toed slippers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So perhaps you could provide the evidence to back up TruthDon'tMatter's claim? Since she was unable to.
> 
> No backflips, no summersaults, no belly flops.... just facts. TruthDon'tMatter made a claim as fact that she could not prove. Perhaps you could prove it. Otherwise you, like her, are just another hysterical idiot who thinks 'opinion' is 'fact.
Click to expand...

Mornin' HammerToes...how are you today?


----------



## Big Fitz

MarcATL said:


> Rush is a loser, a fat, slovenly, sad, shatty, drug-abusing loser.
> 
> All those who listen to his words and take them as gospel are worse than losers, those are the true degenerates of this generation.
> 
> Lower than pond-scum.
> 
> It's no wonder many are wising up and The Drugster's ratings are suffering for it.
> 
> I couldn't be happier to hear this news.


Is there a name for this fantasy world of hate you live in, or is it by invitation or press gang only


----------



## Avatar4321

edthecynic said:


> Because he is mocking God by claiming that lying, his one and only talent, is on loan from Gawwwwwwwwwd-da.



Even if he was lying, which he isn't, I don't think that's the talent he's talking about.

I think you realize that. So the question is, why would you lie about it?


----------



## Avatar4321

MarcATL said:


> Rush is a loser, a fat, slovenly, sad, shatty, drug-abusing loser.
> 
> All those who listen to his words and take them as gospel are worse than losers, those are the true degenerates of this generation.
> 
> Lower than pond-scum.
> 
> It's no wonder many are wising up and The Drugster's ratings are suffering for it.
> 
> I couldn't be happier to hear this news.



Well, if by fat, slovenly, sad, shatty, drug abusing loser, you mean someone who has a successful career, a beautiful wife, self confidence, has overcome addiction and worked hard to lose alot of weight, then the world would be much better if more losers had such accomplishments.


----------



## JMadison

Truthmatters said:


> Your not winning the countrywide debate.
> 
> Your historically failed ideas are being tossed by more and more Americans.


 And you have what to support this moronic claim? ABSOLUTELY NOTHING.


----------



## toxicmedia

California Girl said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that's not true. It depends on your definition of marriage. I'm a Catholic - I take my definition of marriage from the sacraments. That does not mean I do not support your right to have the same rights and privileges as a married couples. As long as you have those, and I absolutely back civil unions, I can't see how you can say I want to discriminate against you.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that you have an opinion on this matter. Not everybody is Catholic. I don't believe anti marriage equality folks are being intellectually honest with themselves about why they want to deny the opportunity to legally marry to people they don't know.
> 
> As long as a marriage does not put one or more parties of it in an inferior state...it should be legal.....and that wouldn't affect your life in ANY way. That is how you're discriminating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not discriminating. I support equal rights. I just view marriage in the traditional Catholic sense. A civil union, in my view, is what everyone should have - those of us who choose to commit before God make a separate decision.
Click to expand...

Then I agree with you, and take back what I was thinking about you.


----------



## Truthmatters

what do all the approval ratings of the tea party say?


----------



## Sky Dancer

Truthmatters said:


> what do all the approval ratings of the tea party say?



Who cares about the Tea Party?  They are the most confused group I've seen arise in national politics in a long time.


----------



## Truthmatters

The tea party cares.

they seem to be the people in this thread denying Rush and Hannity bleeding veiwers means nothing.


----------



## toxicmedia

California Girl said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh's Ratings Have Fallen 30% In The Last Six Months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, another EXCELLENT thread Truth.
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how palookas like CalifornaGurl and SteffyWeffy will do back-flips, summersaults and belly flops to wiggle and worm and squirm their way in and out of their illogical and patently false arguments.
> 
> They'd argue that the sky is red just after proving it's blue if it meant being against the Democratic position.
> 
> You're right, some chick must have did a MASSIVE brain-job on that child's head. Steff is just a follower, trying to walk in CG's hammer-toed slippers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So perhaps you could provide the evidence to back up TruthDon'tMatter's claim? Since she was unable to.
> 
> No backflips, no summersaults, no belly flops.... just facts. TruthDon'tMatter made a claim as fact that she could not prove. Perhaps you could prove it. Otherwise you, like her, are just another hysterical idiot who thinks 'opinion' is 'fact.
Click to expand...

Rush's audience is full of people who shouldn't be expected to differentiate between opinion, fact, and hyperbole...because Rush doesn't differentiate. In the 3 weeks I listened to Rush for verifyable "lies", I found very few. What I did find hundreds of were false and misleading impressions he creates...which is also another definition of "lie". 



> 3lie verb \&#712;l&#299;\
> liedly·ing \&#712;l&#299;-i&#331;\
> 
> Definition of LIE
> intransitive verb
> 1: to make an untrue statement with intent to deceive
> 2*: to create a false or misleading impression*
> Lie - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary



Rush never prefaces his hyperbole or opinions with "in my opinion" or "it was reported by" or "I know this is hyperbole, but..."

Most of this opinion and hyperbole gets dumped out into the conservative media bubble...as evidenced by what we see and hear on Fox, Drudge, all other conservative radio, basically all of conservative media.....and yes...righty posters on this site....and they parrott it, or present it in less intellectually repulsive ways. I can get hundreds of righties to say they don't listen to Rush...but I cannot find one who dissagrees with what he says when I cite his transcripts.

I've noticed that on most political forums...when a Rush thread comes on. The righties delcare themsleves winners after some shoddy self percieved debunking of Rush's detractors...then set up a conservative phony outrage chat room, where they blabber on and on about having won, then nobody talks about Rush. I'd be overestimating righties to assert or think that's done on purpose, but it happens every time...in my experience.

I make the challenge quite frequently where I try to encourage dialoge about Rush's statements.....but righties never hang around long. They usually just attack me for taking the time to do that


----------



## initforme

Rush loves the rich and his desire is to continue to do so.   He has a disdain for the poor and middle class working people.   This is very clear to anyone who listens.   That being said the guy is kinda funny at times and is a good entertainer.  He simply would never sit down and have a beer with someone who works hard for a living but makes less than a million per year.   He is rich many times over and his number one goal is to protect that.   I would be wanting to protect my riches too...if I had any.


----------



## Uncensored2008

initforme said:


> Rush loves the rich



Oh look, another KOS dumbfuck....


----------



## California Girl

initforme said:


> Rush loves the rich and his desire is to continue to do so.   He has a disdain for the poor and middle class working people.   This is very clear to anyone who listens.   That being said the guy is kinda funny at times and is a good entertainer.  He simply would never sit down and have a beer with someone who works hard for a living but makes less than a million per year.   He is rich many times over and his number one goal is to protect that.   I would be wanting to protect my riches too...if I had any.



Well, don't fucking listen. Radical, I know... but it is your right not to listen, just like it is his right to speak.... much as I might wish he would STFU.


----------



## logical4u

toxicmedia said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, another EXCELLENT thread Truth.
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how palookas like CalifornaGurl and SteffyWeffy will do back-flips, summersaults and belly flops to wiggle and worm and squirm their way in and out of their illogical and patently false arguments.
> 
> They'd argue that the sky is red just after proving it's blue if it meant being against the Democratic position.
> 
> You're right, some chick must have did a MASSIVE brain-job on that child's head. Steff is just a follower, trying to walk in CG's hammer-toed slippers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So perhaps you could provide the evidence to back up TruthDon'tMatter's claim? Since she was unable to.
> 
> No backflips, no summersaults, no belly flops.... just facts. TruthDon'tMatter made a claim as fact that she could not prove. Perhaps you could prove it. Otherwise you, like her, are just another hysterical idiot who thinks 'opinion' is 'fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rush's audience is full of people who shouldn't be expected to differentiate between opinion, fact, and hyperbole...because Rush doesn't differentiate. In the 3 weeks I listened to Rush for verifyable "lies", I found very few. What I did find hundreds of were false and misleading impressions he creates...which is also another definition of "lie".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3lie verb \&#712;l&#299;\
> liedly·ing \&#712;l&#299;-i&#331;\
> 
> Definition of LIE
> intransitive verb
> 1: to make an untrue statement with intent to deceive
> 2*: to create a false or misleading impression*
> Lie - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rush never prefaces his hyperbole or opinions with "in my opinion" or "it was reported by" or "I know this is hyperbole, but..."
> 
> Most of this opinion and hyperbole gets dumped out into the conservative media bubble...as evidenced by what we see and hear on Fox, Drudge, all other conservative radio, basically all of conservative media.....and yes...righty posters on this site....and they parrott it, or present it in less intellectually repulsive ways. I can get hundreds of righties to say they don't listen to Rush...but I cannot find one who dissagrees with what he says when I cite his transcripts.
> 
> I've noticed that on most political forums...when a Rush thread comes on. The righties delcare themsleves winners after some shoddy self percieved debunking of Rush's detractors...then set up a conservative phony outrage chat room, where they blabber on and on about having won, then nobody talks about Rush. I'd be overestimating righties to assert or think that's done on purpose, but it happens every time...in my experience.
> 
> I make the challenge quite frequently where I try to encourage dialoge about Rush's statements.....but righties never hang around long. They usually just attack me for taking the time to do that
Click to expand...


Do you mean to say that he is JUST like the politicians and the "liberal" media?  Who would have thought?  (I guess it is wrong when he does it because it is the opposite view, something liberals claim to support but their action tell us a different story: they try to silence ANYONE that disagrees with them)


----------



## edthecynic

Avatar4321 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is mocking God by claiming that lying, his one and only talent, is on loan from Gawwwwwwwwwd-da.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if he was lying, which he isn't, *I don't think that's the talent he's talking about.*
> 
> I think you realize that. So the question is, why would you lie about it?
Click to expand...

He has no other "talent" to talk about! It takes no talent to read from his GOP script every day! His only talent is to lie to suckers like you. Lying does take talent!

Any fool can tell the truth, *but it requires a man of some sense to know how to lie well.*
    Samuel Butler


----------



## edthecynic

toxicmedia said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, another EXCELLENT thread Truth.
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how palookas like CalifornaGurl and SteffyWeffy will do back-flips, summersaults and belly flops to wiggle and worm and squirm their way in and out of their illogical and patently false arguments.
> 
> They'd argue that the sky is red just after proving it's blue if it meant being against the Democratic position.
> 
> You're right, some chick must have did a MASSIVE brain-job on that child's head. Steff is just a follower, trying to walk in CG's hammer-toed slippers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So perhaps you could provide the evidence to back up TruthDon'tMatter's claim? Since she was unable to.
> 
> No backflips, no summersaults, no belly flops.... just facts. TruthDon'tMatter made a claim as fact that she could not prove. Perhaps you could prove it. Otherwise you, like her, are just another hysterical idiot who thinks 'opinion' is 'fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rush's audience is full of people who shouldn't be expected to differentiate between opinion, fact, and hyperbole...because Rush doesn't differentiate. *In the 3 weeks I listened to Rush for verifyable "lies", I found very few.* What I did find hundreds of were false and misleading impressions he creates...which is also another definition of "lie".
Click to expand...

I have no trouble finding verifiable lies, nor suckers stupid enough to believe them enough to put up money.

His 1993 Gore at Monticello lie from his TV show has been my biggest money maker. DittoTards will bet everything they own that Gore could not name the bust of Franklin, a bust Gore names himself in the very video Stuttering LimpTard plays for them. Now that is true talent for lying on loan from Gawwwwwwwwd-da, when you can get people to believe a lie even after you've exposed them to the truth!!!!!

He STILL tells that same lie and I still make money off of it!!! 

November 17, 2010
RUSH: It's kind of like Algore walking into a museum and pointing,* "Who was that?"  "That's Benjamin Franklin, Mr. Vice President." * "Well, who's that?"  "That's Thomas Jefferson, Mr. Vice President."  He was in Monticello, at Thomas Jefferson's house.  "Who's that?"  "Thomas Jefferson." 

Here is a more recent lie:

July 25, 2011
RUSH:  *Well, how do you dolts feel now when you understand that there wasn't one record set last week?* The heat index is not an official temperature. It's not a record. There are too many variables in it, but they wanted to go along with the heat index because it was crisis, because it got everybody all frightened! 

It was news coverage, it was something new, it was something to get people captivated, controlled. The heat index was created in 1979, or '78, whatever. It was adopted one year later by the National Weather Service, but it's an official nothing. But last week all that was reported was the heat index numbers, as though that was the record --* and there were no records set last week, pure and simple.*

cache:cyXAhaH-6xkJ:www.ncdc.noaa.gov/extremes/records/daily/maxt/2011/07/00?sts%5B%5D=US record temperature july 2011 usa - Google Search
July record temperatures:
1,313 (Broken) + 906 (Tied) = 2,219 Total

July 26, 2011
RUSH:  "The government also reserves several hundred million dollars more," above and beyond the five billion, "which it can distribute to states during weather emergencies, such as *the heat wave that is currently scorching large swaths of the country."  But again, no heat records are being broken.  Contrary to everything you've seen in the news, heat records are not being broken. *


----------



## bripat9643

Truthmatters said:


> The Sean Hannity Show was reported to be down 28% from its peak numbers in the fall.
> 
> Read more: Rush Limbaugh's Ratings Have Fallen 30% In The Last Six Months



It's normal for the ratings of politically oriented programming to decline after the election is over.

All this shows is the desperation of liberal turds to find a silver lining in the gathering storm clouds.


----------



## toxicmedia

logical4u said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So perhaps you could provide the evidence to back up TruthDon'tMatter's claim? Since she was unable to.
> 
> No backflips, no summersaults, no belly flops.... just facts. TruthDon'tMatter made a claim as fact that she could not prove. Perhaps you could prove it. Otherwise you, like her, are just another hysterical idiot who thinks 'opinion' is 'fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Rush's audience is full of people who shouldn't be expected to differentiate between opinion, fact, and hyperbole...because Rush doesn't differentiate. In the 3 weeks I listened to Rush for verifyable "lies", I found very few. What I did find hundreds of were false and misleading impressions he creates...which is also another definition of "lie".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3lie verb \&#712;l&#299;\
> liedly·ing \&#712;l&#299;-i&#331;\
> 
> Definition of LIE
> intransitive verb
> 1: to make an untrue statement with intent to deceive
> 2*: to create a false or misleading impression*
> Lie - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rush never prefaces his hyperbole or opinions with "in my opinion" or "it was reported by" or "I know this is hyperbole, but..."
> 
> Most of this opinion and hyperbole gets dumped out into the conservative media bubble...as evidenced by what we see and hear on Fox, Drudge, all other conservative radio, basically all of conservative media.....and yes...righty posters on this site....and they parrott it, or present it in less intellectually repulsive ways. I can get hundreds of righties to say they don't listen to Rush...but I cannot find one who dissagrees with what he says when I cite his transcripts.
> 
> I've noticed that on most political forums...when a Rush thread comes on. The righties delcare themsleves winners after some shoddy self percieved debunking of Rush's detractors...then set up a conservative phony outrage chat room, where they blabber on and on about having won, then nobody talks about Rush. I'd be overestimating righties to assert or think that's done on purpose, but it happens every time...in my experience.
> 
> I make the challenge quite frequently where I try to encourage dialoge about Rush's statements.....but righties never hang around long. They usually just attack me for taking the time to do that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you mean to say that he is JUST like the politicians and the "liberal" media?  Who would have thought?  (I guess it is wrong when he does it because it is the opposite view, something liberals claim to support but their action tell us a different story: they try to silence ANYONE that disagrees with them)
Click to expand...

What in the world would lead you to believe I would defend the 24 hour cable mainstream media?


----------



## toxicmedia

edthecynic said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So perhaps you could provide the evidence to back up TruthDon'tMatter's claim? Since she was unable to.
> 
> No backflips, no summersaults, no belly flops.... just facts. TruthDon'tMatter made a claim as fact that she could not prove. Perhaps you could prove it. Otherwise you, like her, are just another hysterical idiot who thinks 'opinion' is 'fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Rush's audience is full of people who shouldn't be expected to differentiate between opinion, fact, and hyperbole...because Rush doesn't differentiate. *In the 3 weeks I listened to Rush for verifyable "lies", I found very few.* What I did find hundreds of were false and misleading impressions he creates...which is also another definition of "lie".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no trouble finding verifiable lies, nor suckers stupid enough to believe them enough to put up money.
> 
> His 1993 Gore at Monticello lie from his TV show has been my biggest money maker. DittoTards will bet everything they own that Gore could not name the bust of Franklin, a bust Gore names himself in the very video Stuttering LimpTard plays for them. Now that is true talent for lying on loan from Gawwwwwwwwd-da, when you can get people to believe a lie even after you've exposed them to the truth!!!!!
> 
> He STILL tells that same lie and I still make money off of it!!!
> 
> November 17, 2010
> RUSH: It's kind of like Algore walking into a museum and pointing,* "Who was that?"  "That's Benjamin Franklin, Mr. Vice President." * "Well, who's that?"  "That's Thomas Jefferson, Mr. Vice President."  He was in Monticello, at Thomas Jefferson's house.  "Who's that?"  "Thomas Jefferson."
> 
> Here is a more recent lie:
> 
> July 25, 2011
> RUSH:  *Well, how do you dolts feel now when you understand that there wasn't one record set last week?* The heat index is not an official temperature. It's not a record. There are too many variables in it, but they wanted to go along with the heat index because it was crisis, because it got everybody all frightened!
> 
> It was news coverage, it was something new, it was something to get people captivated, controlled. The heat index was created in 1979, or '78, whatever. It was adopted one year later by the National Weather Service, but it's an official nothing. But last week all that was reported was the heat index numbers, as though that was the record --* and there were no records set last week, pure and simple.*
> 
> cache:cyXAhaH-6xkJ:www.ncdc.noaa.gov/extremes/records/daily/maxt/2011/07/00?sts%5B%5D=US record temperature july 2011 usa - Google Search
> July record temperatures:
> 1,313 (Broken) + 906 (Tied) = 2,219 Total
> 
> July 26, 2011
> RUSH:  "The government also reserves several hundred million dollars more," above and beyond the five billion, "which it can distribute to states during weather emergencies, such as *the heat wave that is currently scorching large swaths of the country."  But again, no heat records are being broken.  Contrary to everything you've seen in the news, heat records are not being broken. *
Click to expand...

This is a great example of what I was talking about regarding the difference between hyperbole, lies, and opinions. A good example of hyperbole is a used car salesman who says "I got billions of cars down here, come on down" or like the immortal Cal Worthington used to say..."If I can't sell you a car I'll eat a bug". Obviously Rush dissmisses anyone who call him out on these by saying "It was hyperbole and my sophisticated audience knows the difference". 

What Rush does is just garden variety spin. If a poll comes out that shows only 25% of Americans approve of Obama's handling of the economy...Rush will add on "So that means 75% of Americans want Obama fired". That's a real example. The problem is impressionable Rush fans, who aren't sophisticated enough to differentiate between hyperbole, opinons, and lies. Rush created a false and misleading impression with his add on. That's where he get's the GOP's job done, pure spin, nothing new. When Karl Rove, Rush, and their buddies play golf at CPAC conferences, and smoke cigars at the steak house after dinner, they discuss quite a bit.


----------



## Uncensored2008

toxicmedia said:


> This is a great example of what I was talking about regarding the difference between hyperbole, lies, and opinions.



Yeah, Imagine Rush saying that Algore didn't know who Tom Jefferson was...

Media Reality Check -- 03/25/1999 -- Which Vice President is the King of Gaffes?

How DARE he state facts embarrassing to the party...

Yo, edtheliar, note the video.....


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> I have no trouble finding verifiable lies, nor suckers stupid enough to believe them enough to put up money.
> 
> His 1993 Gore at Monticello lie from his TV show has been my biggest money maker. DittoTards will bet everything they own that Gore could not name the bust of Franklin, a bust Gore names himself in the very video Stuttering LimpTard plays for them. Now that is true talent for lying on loan from Gawwwwwwwwd-da, when you can get people to believe a lie even after you've exposed them to the truth!!!!!
> 
> He STILL tells that same lie and I still make money off of it!!!



That's because it's a verified fact, stupid fuck.

I guess people can have partisanship OR brains, but not both. We know which you chose, edtheliar.


----------



## toxicmedia

Uncensored2008 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great example of what I was talking about regarding the difference between hyperbole, lies, and opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Imagine Rush saying that Algore didn't know who Tom Jefferson was...
> 
> Media Reality Check -- 03/25/1999 -- Which Vice President is the King of Gaffes?
> 
> How DARE he state facts embarrassing to the party...
> 
> Yo, edtheliar, note the video.....
Click to expand...

That's a great example of what I'm talking about.

What leads you to think I'd defend Al Gore?

I think you're flying right past my runway here. I think that MSNBC, Fox, and any other 24 hour cable news network, talk radio, and political blogs are selling a product. That product is making you feel good about you political inclinations...and that is it!

Prior to 1996, with the exception of Rush who started in the 80's, and CNN's Crossfire...the political strategy/consulting business was seperate form the press. One good example is how Roger Ailes, president of Fox, was a Republican political campaign consultant...in fact he ran Rudy Gulianni's campaign for Mayor. Another example was George Stephanopolous going to work for ABC, and Wilhelm and Carville went to work for CNN, remember Crossfire? 

Ted Turner and Carville are part of the DNC machine, and Democrats/lefties know that. I don't know of any lefties who think MSNBC is unbiased, nor have I heard MSNBC claim to be fair and balanced...or even objective. 

I'm not so sure righties recognize how 100% biased conservative media is. I hear many people defend Fox by saying they needed a conservative voice for along time to "balance" things out. I see no problem with that...what I do see as a problem are people who think Fox is fair and balanced...


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great example of what I was talking about regarding the difference between hyperbole, lies, and opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Imagine Rush saying that *Algore didn't know who Tom Jefferson *was...
> 
> Media Reality Check -- 03/25/1999 -- Which Vice President is the King of Gaffes?
> 
> How DARE he state facts embarrassing to the party...
> 
> Yo, edtheliar, note the video.....
Click to expand...

Would you like to put some money on it? I will warranty with any amount of money you say, that Gore did not ask anyone who Tom Jefferson was!

BTW, I challenged Brent Bozo to back that lie with money, and he wouldn't.


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no trouble finding verifiable lies, nor suckers stupid enough to believe them enough to put up money.
> 
> His 1993 Gore at Monticello lie from his TV show has been my biggest money maker. DittoTards will bet everything they own that Gore could not name the bust of Franklin, a bust Gore names himself in the very video Stuttering LimpTard plays for them. Now that is true talent for lying on loan from Gawwwwwwwwd-da, when you can get people to believe a lie even after you've exposed them to the truth!!!!!
> 
> He STILL tells that same lie and I still make money off of it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That's because it's a verified fact, stupid fuck.*
> 
> I guess people can have partisanship OR brains, but not both. We know which you chose, edtheliar.
Click to expand...

Then you would have no problem warrantying that "verified fact," with some money, SUCKER!!!! 

This shows just how gullible DittoTards are, even after you point out a lie to them, they still can't see the truth.


----------



## edthecynic

toxicmedia said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush's audience is full of people who shouldn't be expected to differentiate between opinion, fact, and hyperbole...because Rush doesn't differentiate. *In the 3 weeks I listened to Rush for verifyable "lies", I found very few.* What I did find hundreds of were false and misleading impressions he creates...which is also another definition of "lie".
> 
> 
> 
> I have no trouble finding verifiable lies, nor suckers stupid enough to believe them enough to put up money.
> 
> His 1993 Gore at Monticello lie from his TV show has been my biggest money maker. DittoTards will bet everything they own that Gore could not name the bust of Franklin, a bust Gore names himself in the very video Stuttering LimpTard plays for them. Now that is true talent for lying on loan from Gawwwwwwwwd-da, when you can get people to believe a lie even after you've exposed them to the truth!!!!!
> 
> He STILL tells that same lie and I still make money off of it!!!
> 
> November 17, 2010
> RUSH: It's kind of like Algore walking into a museum and pointing,* "Who was that?"  "That's Benjamin Franklin, Mr. Vice President." * "Well, who's that?"  "That's Thomas Jefferson, Mr. Vice President."  He was in Monticello, at Thomas Jefferson's house.  "Who's that?"  "Thomas Jefferson."
> 
> Here is a more recent lie:
> 
> July 25, 2011
> RUSH:  *Well, how do you dolts feel now when you understand that there wasn't one record set last week?* The heat index is not an official temperature. It's not a record. There are too many variables in it, but they wanted to go along with the heat index because it was crisis, because it got everybody all frightened!
> 
> It was news coverage, it was something new, it was something to get people captivated, controlled. The heat index was created in 1979, or '78, whatever. It was adopted one year later by the National Weather Service, but it's an official nothing. But last week all that was reported was the heat index numbers, as though that was the record --* and there were no records set last week, pure and simple.*
> 
> cache:cyXAhaH-6xkJ:www.ncdc.noaa.gov/extremes/records/daily/maxt/2011/07/00?sts%5B%5D=US record temperature july 2011 usa - Google Search
> July record temperatures:
> 1,313 (Broken) + 906 (Tied) = 2,219 Total
> 
> July 26, 2011
> RUSH:  "The government also reserves several hundred million dollars more," above and beyond the five billion, "which it can distribute to states during weather emergencies, such as *the heat wave that is currently scorching large swaths of the country."  But again, no heat records are being broken.  Contrary to everything you've seen in the news, heat records are not being broken. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a great example of what I was talking about regarding the difference between hyperbole, lies, and opinions. A good example of hyperbole is a used car salesman who says "I got billions of cars down here, come on down" or like the immortal Cal Worthington used to say..."If I can't sell you a car I'll eat a bug". Obviously Rush dissmisses anyone who call him out on these by saying "It was hyperbole and my sophisticated audience knows the difference".
> 
> What Rush does is just garden variety spin. If a poll comes out that shows only 25% of Americans approve of Obama's handling of the economy...Rush will add on "So that means 75% of Americans want Obama fired". That's a real example. The problem is impressionable Rush fans, who aren't sophisticated enough to differentiate between hyperbole, opinons, and lies. Rush created a false and misleading impression with his add on. That's where he get's the GOP's job done, pure spin, nothing new. When Karl Rove, Rush, and their buddies play golf at CPAC conferences, and smoke cigars at the steak house after dinner, they discuss quite a bit.
Click to expand...

There is no denying that he is a spin doctor, but the spin is mixed with out and out lies. Everything highlighted below is a lie. The Big Bang does not violate the FLoT and no new physics had to be invented. He actually sticks his foot in his lying mouth in the last sentence! He let it slip that the Big Bang does not say the universe came from nothing with the words, "this tiny little speck of almost nothing exploded one day and became the universe." Almost nothing is not nothing, so there is no violation of the FLoT, and that "tiny little speck" was ALL THE ENERGY IN THE UNIVERSE!!!!! So the spin, that scientists can't be trusted, is built around lies that he knows are lies.

December 24, 2007
RUSH:    *The Big Bang violates the best-known law of science, the first law of thermodynamics.*  The first law of thermodynamics says that you cannot create something out of nothing.  Hello, Mr. Pascal.  He wasn't even a scientist.  He was a philosopher.  It's easier to believe that something that has been can be again than it is to believe that something that has never been can be.  Yet,* the Big Bang violates the first law of thermodynamics.*  That law says you cannot create something out of nothing.  *But cosmologists, who are physicists that study the evolution of the universe, have to invent new physics to explain the Big Bang: physics that have never been observed.*  So is this science or is it faith?  The Big Bang crowd, nobody was there to see it.  We're just told that this tiny little speck of almost nothing exploded one day and became the universe?


----------



## American Horse

edthecynic said:


> There is no denying that he is a spin doctor, but the spin is mixed with out and out lies. Everything highlighted below is a lie. The Big Bang does not violate the FLoT and no new physics had to be invented. He actually sticks his foot in his lying mouth in the last sentence! He let it slip that the Big Bang does not say the universe came from nothing with the words, "this tiny little speck of almost nothing exploded one day and became the universe." Almost nothing is not nothing, so there is no violation of the FLoT, and that "tiny little speck" was ALL THE ENERGY IN THE UNIVERSE!!!!! So the spin, that scientists can't be trusted, is built around lies that he knows are lies.
> 
> December 24, 2007
> RUSH:    *The Big Bang violates the best-known law of science, the first law of thermodynamics.*  The first law of thermodynamics says that you cannot create something out of nothing.  Hello, Mr. Pascal.  He wasn't even a scientist.  He was a philosopher.  It's easier to believe that something that has been can be again than it is to believe that something that has never been can be.  Yet,* the Big Bang violates the first law of thermodynamics.*  That law says you cannot create something out of nothing.  *But cosmologists, who are physicists that study the evolution of the universe, have to invent new physics to explain the Big Bang: physics that have never been observed.*  So is this science or is it faith?  The Big Bang crowd, nobody was there to see it.  We're just told that this tiny little speck of almost nothing exploded one day and became the universe?



Being willing to publicly speak about things one is not adequately informed about is not lying, it just amounts to showing one's ignorance.  He harms his credibility about other things he does know about when he does that.

People who are based on science realize that he is speaking beyond his expertise.


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> Would you like to put some money on it? I will warranty with any amount of money you say, that Gore did not ask anyone who Tom Jefferson was!
> 
> BTW, I challenged Brent Bozo to back that lie with money, and he wouldn't.



Oh? You posted your challenge on the DailyKOS website and got REALLY mad, took a bong hit, got even madder...

Grrr,,,

Yo dipwad, he's got video, you've got mindless partisanship... I mean, we can see the stupid fuck saying it...


Hmmm, who to believe....

You partisan hacks are funny - stupid, but funny.


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to put some money on it? I will warranty with any amount of money you say, that Gore did not ask anyone who Tom Jefferson was!
> 
> BTW, I challenged Brent Bozo to back that lie with money, and he wouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh?* You posted your challenge on the DailyKOS website* and got REALLY mad, took a bong hit, got even madder...
> 
> Grrr,,,
> 
> Yo dipwad, he's got video, you've got mindless partisanship... I mean, we can see the stupid fuck saying it...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, who to believe....
> 
> You partisan hacks are funny - stupid, but funny.
Click to expand...

Please link to this imaginary dailykos post.

He's got video that proves your stupidity!!!!  Bozo used to have downloadable audio also, but after my challenge he pulled the audio from his site. I wonder why? Hummmmmmmm

You see what you were programmed to see and you are missing what is ALSO there. There is something there in addition to what you were told to listen for that you don't hear because you were not told to listen for it. That is how the power of suggestion works on SUCKERS.

I notice you are not putting up any money, so you obviously believe ME! 

BTW, there was no bust of Jefferson, it was Jefferson's house. 
Interesting that you didn't catch that even after seeing the MRC video! Your MessiahRushie told you Gore asked the name of the Jefferson bust that didn't exist and YOU saw and heard a Jefferson bust that didn't exist. 

I have $20 that says Gore named the bust of Franklin himself, with no help from the curator. Put up some money if you want to call me a liar!!!

November 17, 2010
RUSH:     It's kind of like Algore walking into a museum and pointing, "Who was that?"  "That's Benjamin Franklin, Mr. Vice President." * "Well, who's that?"  "That's Thomas Jefferson, Mr. Vice President."*  He was in Monticello, at Thomas Jefferson's house. * "Who's that?"  "Thomas Jefferson." *


----------



## toxicmedia

edthecynic said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no trouble finding verifiable lies, nor suckers stupid enough to believe them enough to put up money.
> 
> His 1993 Gore at Monticello lie from his TV show has been my biggest money maker. DittoTards will bet everything they own that Gore could not name the bust of Franklin, a bust Gore names himself in the very video Stuttering LimpTard plays for them. Now that is true talent for lying on loan from Gawwwwwwwwd-da, when you can get people to believe a lie even after you've exposed them to the truth!!!!!
> 
> He STILL tells that same lie and I still make money off of it!!!
> 
> November 17, 2010
> RUSH: It's kind of like Algore walking into a museum and pointing,* "Who was that?"  "That's Benjamin Franklin, Mr. Vice President." * "Well, who's that?"  "That's Thomas Jefferson, Mr. Vice President."  He was in Monticello, at Thomas Jefferson's house.  "Who's that?"  "Thomas Jefferson."
> 
> Here is a more recent lie:
> 
> July 25, 2011
> RUSH:  *Well, how do you dolts feel now when you understand that there wasn't one record set last week?* The heat index is not an official temperature. It's not a record. There are too many variables in it, but they wanted to go along with the heat index because it was crisis, because it got everybody all frightened!
> 
> It was news coverage, it was something new, it was something to get people captivated, controlled. The heat index was created in 1979, or '78, whatever. It was adopted one year later by the National Weather Service, but it's an official nothing. But last week all that was reported was the heat index numbers, as though that was the record --* and there were no records set last week, pure and simple.*
> 
> cache:cyXAhaH-6xkJ:www.ncdc.noaa.gov/extremes/records/daily/maxt/2011/07/00?sts%5B%5D=US record temperature july 2011 usa - Google Search
> July record temperatures:
> 1,313 (Broken) + 906 (Tied) = 2,219 Total
> 
> July 26, 2011
> RUSH:  "The government also reserves several hundred million dollars more," above and beyond the five billion, "which it can distribute to states during weather emergencies, such as *the heat wave that is currently scorching large swaths of the country."  But again, no heat records are being broken.  Contrary to everything you've seen in the news, heat records are not being broken. *
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great example of what I was talking about regarding the difference between hyperbole, lies, and opinions. A good example of hyperbole is a used car salesman who says "I got billions of cars down here, come on down" or like the immortal Cal Worthington used to say..."If I can't sell you a car I'll eat a bug". Obviously Rush dissmisses anyone who call him out on these by saying "It was hyperbole and my sophisticated audience knows the difference".
> 
> What Rush does is just garden variety spin. If a poll comes out that shows only 25% of Americans approve of Obama's handling of the economy...Rush will add on "So that means 75% of Americans want Obama fired". That's a real example. The problem is impressionable Rush fans, who aren't sophisticated enough to differentiate between hyperbole, opinons, and lies. Rush created a false and misleading impression with his add on. That's where he get's the GOP's job done, pure spin, nothing new. When Karl Rove, Rush, and their buddies play golf at CPAC conferences, and smoke cigars at the steak house after dinner, they discuss quite a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no denying that he is a spin doctor, but the spin is mixed with out and out lies. Everything highlighted below is a lie. The Big Bang does not violate the FLoT and no new physics had to be invented. He actually sticks his foot in his lying mouth in the last sentence! He let it slip that the Big Bang does not say the universe came from nothing with the words, "this tiny little speck of almost nothing exploded one day and became the universe." Almost nothing is not nothing, so there is no violation of the FLoT, and that "tiny little speck" was ALL THE ENERGY IN THE UNIVERSE!!!!! So the spin, that scientists can't be trusted, is built around lies that he knows are lies.
> 
> December 24, 2007
> RUSH:    *The Big Bang violates the best-known law of science, the first law of thermodynamics.*  The first law of thermodynamics says that you cannot create something out of nothing.  Hello, Mr. Pascal.  He wasn't even a scientist.  He was a philosopher.  It's easier to believe that something that has been can be again than it is to believe that something that has never been can be.  Yet,* the Big Bang violates the first law of thermodynamics.*  That law says you cannot create something out of nothing.  *But cosmologists, who are physicists that study the evolution of the universe, have to invent new physics to explain the Big Bang: physics that have never been observed.*  So is this science or is it faith?  The Big Bang crowd, nobody was there to see it.  We're just told that this tiny little speck of almost nothing exploded one day and became the universe?
Click to expand...

Rush does lie at least once within every three hour show...but he dispenses all the other hyperbole, opinion, and about 30% of the time facts mixed all together so quickly...righties just absoarb the anger and nobody has the time to unwind it all...and they are NOT insterested in any specific analyses of Rush's claims. 

Rush is not here to educate righties, though he claims to, and some may think he actualy does. Rush creates a product that keeps righties enraged, and that is usefull to the GOP. Study after study shows that mad voters vote in greater percentages. So Rush is a political strategy sub contractor for the GOP, but has no written or verbal contract to say anything specific. Rush knows exactly how to electioneer for the GOP. Fox does to.  

Righties on this site aren't interested in whether or not Rush is telling the truth. I've tried on other sites...it's no use. The only thing you can do is plant the seed of the idea that Rush is NOT right 99.6% of the time. I've actualy been able to convince a few ditto-heads in my time that Fox and Rush are toxic. And yes yes yes......(yawn).....MSNBC and Ed Schultz are too.


----------



## toxicmedia

bripat9643 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Sean Hannity Show was reported to be down 28% from its peak numbers in the fall.
> 
> Read more: Rush Limbaugh's Ratings Have Fallen 30% In The Last Six Months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It's normal for the ratings of politically oriented programming to decline after the election is over.*
> All this shows is the desperation of liberal turds to find a silver lining in the gathering storm clouds.
Click to expand...

That's not true.

Ratings for political programming receed about 10% at the most after an election. The accross the board ratings drop for Fox, Rush, and conservative media as a whole have more to do with the GOP taking the house, and the subsequent lackluster reality of the historic, never heard of, unbelieveable, incomprehensible, did I say historic!, mandate of conservatism. 

Here is a completely unbiased source for cable news ratings. 
Ratings - TVNewser


----------



## toxicmedia

American Horse said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no denying that he is a spin doctor, but the spin is mixed with out and out lies. Everything highlighted below is a lie. The Big Bang does not violate the FLoT and no new physics had to be invented. He actually sticks his foot in his lying mouth in the last sentence! He let it slip that the Big Bang does not say the universe came from nothing with the words, "this tiny little speck of almost nothing exploded one day and became the universe." Almost nothing is not nothing, so there is no violation of the FLoT, and that "tiny little speck" was ALL THE ENERGY IN THE UNIVERSE!!!!! So the spin, that scientists can't be trusted, is built around lies that he knows are lies.
> 
> December 24, 2007
> RUSH:    *The Big Bang violates the best-known law of science, the first law of thermodynamics.*  The first law of thermodynamics says that you cannot create something out of nothing.  Hello, Mr. Pascal.  He wasn't even a scientist.  He was a philosopher.  It's easier to believe that something that has been can be again than it is to believe that something that has never been can be.  Yet,* the Big Bang violates the first law of thermodynamics.*  That law says you cannot create something out of nothing.  *But cosmologists, who are physicists that study the evolution of the universe, have to invent new physics to explain the Big Bang: physics that have never been observed.*  So is this science or is it faith?  The Big Bang crowd, nobody was there to see it.  We're just told that this tiny little speck of almost nothing exploded one day and became the universe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Being willing to publicly speak about things one is not adequately informed about is not lying,* it just amounts to showing one's ignorance.  He harms his credibility about other things he does know about when he does that.
> 
> People who are based on science realize that he is speaking beyond his expertise.
Click to expand...

It absolutely is the definition of lying. To lie...one way is to intentionally decieve someone...and the other way is to create a false and misleading impression. 

Rush created the false and misleading impression that HE KNEW what he was talking about. If he would have prefaced any of that with "IMO", or "some say", it would be just ignorance. This is Rush's trick.....mix truth with false and misleading impressions so quickly, that nobody can unwind it fast enough before he's on to his next foundationless rant.


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> Please link to this imaginary dailykos post.



Please post a link to this imaginary challenge to Bozzel.



> He's got video that proves your stupidity!!!!  Bozo used to have downloadable audio also, but after my challenge he pulled the audio from his site. I wonder why? Hummmmmmmm



I'm sure that random morons on the interwebz drive everything he posts. You're SOOO impressive. Everyone is just waiting to see what you repeat next..

BTW stupid, Al Gore acknowledges the event, but says he was just prompting the tour guide.


----------



## Uncensored2008

toxicmedia said:


> Rush does lie at least once within every three hour show...



When he denies that Obama is god?



> Rush is not here to educate righties,



Oh, but you are...

Repeat after me "ohhh bahhhh Bahhhh BAHHHH MAHHH," it's all anyone really needs to know, am I right?


----------



## toxicmedia

Uncensored2008 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush does lie at least once within every three hour show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When he denies that Obama is god?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is not here to educate righties,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, but you are...
> 
> Repeat after me "ohhh bahhhh Bahhhh BAHHHH MAHHH," it's all anyone really needs to know, am I right?
Click to expand...

There is another thread called "do you post drunk" or something like that. 

Ummm.......uhhhh........

.....oh never mind.


----------



## Uncensored2008

toxicmedia said:


> There is another thread called "do you post drunk" or something like that.



That's nice.

Do you think anyone among the peasant class needs know anything other than how to praise and adore Obama?


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please link to this imaginary dailykos post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please post a link to this imaginary challenge to Bozzel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's got video that proves your stupidity!!!!  Bozo used to have downloadable audio also, but after my challenge he pulled the audio from his site. I wonder why? Hummmmmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that random morons on the interwebz drive everything he posts. You're SOOO impressive. Everyone is just waiting to see what you repeat next..
> 
> BTW stupid, *Al Gore acknowledges the event,  but says he was just prompting the tour guide.*
Click to expand...

*BULLSHIT!!!  BULLSHIT!!! BULLSHIT!!!*
Well, if you are going to make up crap about a nonexistent bust of Jefferson, it's no big deal to lie about Gore acknowledging the phony gaffe. 

BTW, you STILL have not backed anything you've posted with money. Talk is cheap, so cheap it's worthless. Money talks! Put some money where your worthless lying mouth is!


----------



## skookerasbil

Truthmatters said:


> decrease in viewership by 30% in just six months will not impress his sponsers no matter how much you try to spin it.
> 
> Both him and Hannity being down sure sends a message , you just dont want to hear it.





Thats right......and we're all real sure Al Sharptons new show will bring ratings from 142 viewers/night to 150!!!

Gonna be a fcukking bonanza!!


----------



## skookerasbil

Im still laughing thinking about Mr Limbaugh's prediction waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back in 2009..........February I believe.......talking about how Obama's numbers would tank before the end of his first term due to his policies!! Now.....I must admit, even I didnt think they'd be in the 30's by the end of year 3. Who kneeeeeeew??!!!!!!


----------



## Immanuel

MarcATL said:


> Rush is a loser, a fat, slovenly, sad, shatty, drug-abusing loser.
> 
> All those who listen to his words and take them as gospel are worse than losers, those are the true degenerates of this generation.
> 
> Lower than pond-scum.
> 
> It's no wonder many are wising up and The Drugster's ratings are suffering for it.
> 
> I couldn't be happier to hear this news.



If having the fame and fortune he has is being a loser then... sign me up.  I want to be a loser too.  Well, screw the fame, just give me the fortune.

Immie


----------



## Hawk

Rush is a phony conservative as he is.A 100% complete and total fat hypocrite as well as so-called Christian TV Evangelist Jerry Falwell who is now and forever burns in Hell for his hypocritical les.


----------



## toxicmedia

Immanuel said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is a loser, a fat, slovenly, sad, shatty, drug-abusing loser.
> 
> All those who listen to his words and take them as gospel are worse than losers, those are the true degenerates of this generation.
> 
> Lower than pond-scum.
> 
> It's no wonder many are wising up and The Drugster's ratings are suffering for it.
> 
> I couldn't be happier to hear this news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If having the fame and fortune he has is being a loser then... sign me up.  I want to be a loser too.  Well, screw the fame, just give me the fortune.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...

Money doesn't make miserable angry fat bigots happier


----------



## Uncensored2008

toxicmedia said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush is a loser, a fat, slovenly, sad, shatty, drug-abusing loser.
> 
> All those who listen to his words and take them as gospel are worse than losers, those are the true degenerates of this generation.
> 
> Lower than pond-scum.
> 
> It's no wonder many are wising up and The Drugster's ratings are suffering for it.
> 
> I couldn't be happier to hear this news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If having the fame and fortune he has is being a loser then... sign me up.  I want to be a loser too.  Well, screw the fame, just give me the fortune.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Money doesn't make miserable angry fat bigots happier
Click to expand...


I'm sorry that you're not happy.


----------



## toxicmedia

Uncensored2008 said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> If having the fame and fortune he has is being a loser then... sign me up.  I want to be a loser too.  Well, screw the fame, just give me the fortune.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> Money doesn't make miserable angry fat bigots happier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that you're not happy.
Click to expand...

Good one!.....I left myself open for that comeback didn't I.


----------



## JoeB131

I thought the OP's premise was a bit faulty, so I did a bit of checking...  

And it was. 

Is 'fix' in to sink ratings for Rush, Savage, other conservatives?



> But how exactly did Rush Limbaugh lose one-third of his audience over 12 months?
> 
> According to Pareene and others, the answer was a 2008 change in how ratings-tracker Arbitron determines listenership, away from the survey system to the Portable People Meter.
> 
> The survey system worked like this: At the end of each day, a small number of designated "diarists" wrote down which shows they'd listened to. Listeners sent those diaries to Arbitron, where numbers were crunched and ratings revealed.
> 
> A few years ago, Arbitron began phasing out diaries and brought in the Portable People Meters, or PPMs. These pager-sized devices automatically record whatever their wearers hear as they go about their day. No need to rely upon fallible human memories, or worry about diarists "fudging" their feedback or forgetting to send it in.
> 
> The PPM sounded like the accurate, scientific ratings system sponsors and programmers always hoped would be invented.
> 
> Until the first batch of ratings came in, showing conservative talk going strong and certain, urban and minority programs far lower than ever calculated before.
> 
> Faced with the new numbers, community leaders suddenly turned on the PPMs, blasting the new system as "racist."
> 
> Here's what happened: Right after PPM was launched, according to an investigation by former Reagan aide Jeffrey Lord , "The ratings for talk radio exploded. What took a dive in listenership ratings were urban"  that is, African-American  "and Hispanic formats."
> 
> Minority station owners immediately complained. Attorneys general of New York, New Jersey and Maryland filed suits, and Congressmen Edolphus Towns, D-N.Y., and John Conyers, D-Mich., called for investigations into Arbitron, charging that the PPM system was discriminating against minorities.
> 
> Arbitron moved quickly to placate minority owned stations, their listeners and sponsors. Precisely what the ratings-tracker did remains a trade secret, but Jeffrey Lord's investigation led him to the following conclusion: that Arbitron raised its payouts to PPM participants from $50 a month to as high as $200 (at least according to an industry insider who spoke to Lord anonymously) in order to incentivize lower-income, and thus more minority, participation.
> 
> Shortly thereafter, the Arbitron ratings of Hispanic and urban radio stations returned to pre-PPM heights, while talk radio ratings showed those precipitous drops that led to so much crowing in the liberal commentariat earlier this year.
> 
> Lord believes that the radio business is changing, and that, ironically, the biggest loser may turn out to be Arbitron itself.
> 
> "This business is no longer the relatively simple  and increasingly old-fashioned  business of one man behind a microphone being beamed throughout the land on AM radio," Lord told WND. "We're talking the increasing use of FM, iPods, iPads, this and that app, streaming over the computer  all kinds of very 21st century technology that simply is not measured by Arbitron.
> 
> "So the only real way to measure is profits," Lord continued, "and that, I know from several excellent sources in the business, is absolutely in great shape, the arrow going up, not down."


----------



## RadiomanATL

JoeB131 said:


> I thought the OP's premise was a bit faulty, so I did a bit of checking...
> 
> And it was.
> 
> Is 'fix' in to sink ratings for Rush, Savage, other conservatives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how exactly did Rush Limbaugh lose one-third of his audience over 12 months?
> 
> According to Pareene and others, the answer was a 2008 change in how ratings-tracker Arbitron determines listenership, away from the survey system to the Portable People Meter.
> 
> The survey system worked like this: At the end of each day, a small number of designated "diarists" wrote down which shows they'd listened to. Listeners sent those diaries to Arbitron, where numbers were crunched and ratings revealed.
> 
> A few years ago, Arbitron began phasing out diaries and brought in the Portable People Meters, or PPMs. These pager-sized devices automatically record whatever their wearers hear as they go about their day. No need to rely upon fallible human memories, or worry about diarists "fudging" their feedback or forgetting to send it in.
> 
> The PPM sounded like the accurate, scientific ratings system sponsors and programmers always hoped would be invented.
> 
> Until the first batch of ratings came in, showing conservative talk going strong and certain, urban and minority programs far lower than ever calculated before.
> 
> Faced with the new numbers, community leaders suddenly turned on the PPMs, blasting the new system as "racist."
> 
> Here's what happened: Right after PPM was launched, according to an investigation by former Reagan aide Jeffrey Lord , "The ratings for talk radio exploded. What took a dive in listenership ratings were urban"  that is, African-American  "and Hispanic formats."
> 
> Minority station owners immediately complained. Attorneys general of New York, New Jersey and Maryland filed suits, and Congressmen Edolphus Towns, D-N.Y., and John Conyers, D-Mich., called for investigations into Arbitron, charging that the PPM system was discriminating against minorities.
> 
> Arbitron moved quickly to placate minority owned stations, their listeners and sponsors. Precisely what the ratings-tracker did remains a trade secret, but Jeffrey Lord's investigation led him to the following conclusion: that Arbitron raised its payouts to PPM participants from $50 a month to as high as $200 (at least according to an industry insider who spoke to Lord anonymously) in order to incentivize lower-income, and thus more minority, participation.
> 
> Shortly thereafter, the Arbitron ratings of Hispanic and urban radio stations returned to pre-PPM heights, while talk radio ratings showed those precipitous drops that led to so much crowing in the liberal commentariat earlier this year.
> 
> Lord believes that the radio business is changing, and that, ironically, the biggest loser may turn out to be Arbitron itself.
> 
> "This business is no longer the relatively simple  and increasingly old-fashioned  business of one man behind a microphone being beamed throughout the land on AM radio," Lord told WND. "We're talking the increasing use of FM, iPods, iPads, this and that app, streaming over the computer  all kinds of very 21st century technology that simply is not measured by Arbitron.
> 
> "So the only real way to measure is profits," Lord continued, "and that, I know from several excellent sources in the business, is absolutely in great shape, the arrow going up, not down."
Click to expand...


In my market, urban stations remained as strong as they were before PPM, and I never heard of Arbitron increasing their payouts. And PPM went into effect more than 2 years ago, so I don't see what impact it has on this ratings period.


----------



## JoeB131

Again, the problem wasn't the PPM meters, it was the way that Arbitron distributed and analyzed the data AFTER Urban stations started whining that PPMs showed no one was actually listening to them.  

The other thing PPM's don't show is who listens to podcasts, streaming audio, etc.   For instance, when I used to listen to Rush, I listened on the internet, not a radio.. 

Incidently, not a big Rush fan, think he's full of crap and haven't listened to him regularly since 2008.  But I suspect if anything, his audience has probably increased as the Community Organizer has gotten more unpopular.


----------



## California Girl

toxicmedia said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush's audience is full of people who shouldn't be expected to differentiate between opinion, fact, and hyperbole...because Rush doesn't differentiate. *In the 3 weeks I listened to Rush for verifyable "lies", I found very few.* What I did find hundreds of were false and misleading impressions he creates...which is also another definition of "lie".
> 
> 
> 
> I have no trouble finding verifiable lies, nor suckers stupid enough to believe them enough to put up money.
> 
> His 1993 Gore at Monticello lie from his TV show has been my biggest money maker. DittoTards will bet everything they own that Gore could not name the bust of Franklin, a bust Gore names himself in the very video Stuttering LimpTard plays for them. Now that is true talent for lying on loan from Gawwwwwwwwd-da, when you can get people to believe a lie even after you've exposed them to the truth!!!!!
> 
> He STILL tells that same lie and I still make money off of it!!!
> 
> November 17, 2010
> RUSH: It's kind of like Algore walking into a museum and pointing,* "Who was that?"  "That's Benjamin Franklin, Mr. Vice President." * "Well, who's that?"  "That's Thomas Jefferson, Mr. Vice President."  He was in Monticello, at Thomas Jefferson's house.  "Who's that?"  "Thomas Jefferson."
> 
> Here is a more recent lie:
> 
> July 25, 2011
> RUSH:  *Well, how do you dolts feel now when you understand that there wasn't one record set last week?* The heat index is not an official temperature. It's not a record. There are too many variables in it, but they wanted to go along with the heat index because it was crisis, because it got everybody all frightened!
> 
> It was news coverage, it was something new, it was something to get people captivated, controlled. The heat index was created in 1979, or '78, whatever. It was adopted one year later by the National Weather Service, but it's an official nothing. But last week all that was reported was the heat index numbers, as though that was the record --* and there were no records set last week, pure and simple.*
> 
> cache:cyXAhaH-6xkJ:www.ncdc.noaa.gov/extremes/records/daily/maxt/2011/07/00?sts%5B%5D=US record temperature july 2011 usa - Google Search
> July record temperatures:
> 1,313 (Broken) + 906 (Tied) = 2,219 Total
> 
> July 26, 2011
> RUSH:  "The government also reserves several hundred million dollars more," above and beyond the five billion, "which it can distribute to states during weather emergencies, such as *the heat wave that is currently scorching large swaths of the country."  But again, no heat records are being broken.  Contrary to everything you've seen in the news, heat records are not being broken. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a great example of what I was talking about regarding the difference between hyperbole, lies, and opinions. A good example of hyperbole is a used car salesman who says "I got billions of cars down here, come on down" or like the immortal Cal Worthington used to say..."If I can't sell you a car I'll eat a bug". Obviously Rush dissmisses anyone who call him out on these by saying "It was hyperbole and my sophisticated audience knows the difference".
> 
> What Rush does is just garden variety spin. If a poll comes out that shows only 25% of Americans approve of Obama's handling of the economy...Rush will add on "So that means 75% of Americans want Obama fired". That's a real example. The problem is impressionable Rush fans, who aren't sophisticated enough to differentiate between hyperbole, opinons, and lies. Rush created a false and misleading impression with his add on. That's where he get's the GOP's job done, pure spin, nothing new. When Karl Rove, Rush, and their buddies play golf at CPAC conferences, and smoke cigars at the steak house after dinner, they discuss quite a bit.
Click to expand...


So where is the outrage about the lies that are continually thrown about by left wing commentators? Because for every single one of Rush's bullshit claims, there is a corresponding bullshit claim from left wing commentators. 

It is the constant double standard that I find laughable with the left. I honestly don't give a rats ass what some commentator says. 

The hyperbolic hypocrisy from the left is laughable. Seriously.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JoeB131 said:


> Again, the problem wasn't the PPM meters, it was the way that Arbitron distributed and analyzed the data AFTER Urban stations started whining that PPMs showed no one was actually listening to them.
> 
> The other thing PPM's don't show is who listens to podcasts, streaming audio, etc.   For instance, when I used to listen to Rush, I listened on the internet, not a radio..
> 
> Incidently, not a big Rush fan, think he's full of crap and haven't listened to him regularly since 2008.  But I suspect if anything, his audience has probably increased as the Community Organizer has gotten more unpopular.



And I'm saying that in my market the Urban stations did not see a drop off when PPM was instituted. And data is data. Arbitron subscribers have access to the raw data each time a "book" comes out. Which includes the demographics of the sample pool. So there is no way that Arbitron can massage the data when the stations who subscribe have the access to the raw numbers.

And I don't think his audience has grown online and in podcasts at a faster rate than he has declined in the ratings during the last six months.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Oh, and I think this whole larger cash payout for minorities who agree to use PPM is hogwash.


----------



## JoeB131

RadiomanATL said:


> Oh, and I think this whole larger cash payout for minorities who agree to use PPM is hogwash.



You think the claim that it happened is Hogwash, or you think that the fact Arbitron is doing it is hogwash?  



> And I'm saying that in my market the Urban stations did not see a drop off when PPM was instituted. And data is data. Arbitron subscribers have access to the raw data each time a "book" comes out. Which includes the demographics of the sample pool. So there is no way that Arbitron can massage the data when the stations who subscribe have the access to the raw numbers.
> 
> And I don't think his audience has grown online and in podcasts at a faster rate than he has declined in the ratings during the last six months.



If they didn't drop off, then why did all these state officials threaten Arbitron with investigations when they introduced PPM's?   

Now, I think there probably has been some decline since November last year, as there always is in the cycle between an election and the period between them.  People listen to Talk Radio more when an election is coming up.  Just like stations that play switch from an easy-listening format to Christmas music see spikes in December.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JoeB131 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I think this whole larger cash payout for minorities who agree to use PPM is hogwash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the claim that it happened is Hogwash, or you think that the fact Arbitron is doing it is hogwash?
Click to expand...


Nice "do you still beat your dog" question. Completely devoid of intellectual honesty though.

I'm saying it doesnt happen. Radio companies across the country would be screaming their bloody heads off.



> And I'm saying that in my market the Urban stations did not see a drop off when PPM was instituted. And data is data. Arbitron subscribers have access to the raw data each time a "book" comes out. Which includes the demographics of the sample pool. So there is no way that Arbitron can massage the data when the stations who subscribe have the access to the raw numbers.
> 
> And I don't think his audience has grown online and in podcasts at a faster rate than he has declined in the ratings during the last six months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't drop off, then why did all these state officials threaten Arbitron with investigations when they introduced PPM's?
> 
> Now, I think there probably has been some decline since November last year, as there always is in the cycle between an election and the period between them.  People listen to Talk Radio more when an election is coming up.  Just like stations that play switch from an easy-listening format to Christmas music see spikes in December.
Click to expand...


So you are assuming that because supposedly some states made a fuss with Arbitron that there was a ratings dropoff? Talk about a flawed conclusion from incomplete data.


----------



## JoeB131

RadiomanATL said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I think this whole larger cash payout for minorities who agree to use PPM is hogwash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think the claim that it happened is Hogwash, or you think that the fact Arbitron is doing it is hogwash?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice "do you still beat your dog" question. Completely devoid of intellectual honesty though.
> 
> I'm saying it doesnt happen. Radio companies across the country would be screaming their bloody heads off.
Click to expand...


Well, thanks. If you said that clearly to start with, I wouldn't have asked the question.  Although the link I posted indicated that they do...  






> And I'm saying that in my market the Urban stations did not see a drop off when PPM was instituted. And data is data. Arbitron subscribers have access to the raw data each time a "book" comes out. Which includes the demographics of the sample pool. So there is no way that Arbitron can massage the data when the stations who subscribe have the access to the raw numbers.
> 
> And I don't think his audience has grown online and in podcasts at a faster rate than he has declined in the ratings during the last six months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't drop off, then why did all these state officials threaten Arbitron with investigations when they introduced PPM's?
> 
> Now, I think there probably has been some decline since November last year, as there always is in the cycle between an election and the period between them.  People listen to Talk Radio more when an election is coming up.  Just like stations that play switch from an easy-listening format to Christmas music see spikes in December.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are assuming that because supposedly some states made a fuss with Arbitron that there was a ratings dropoff? Talk about a flawed conclusion from incomplete data.
Click to expand...


I'm saying what the guy in the link I posted stated- that when Urban Stations saw a drop off, there was really money involved, and they got their little trained monkeys in government to start threatening Arbitron if they didn't get the results they wanted.  

After all, ratings are king in Radio, are they not?  

Fact is, Limbaugh is still the top rated host in the country, and has been for years. The fact is Radio is a dinosaur, quickly being replaced by internet and podcasts.  You are the cutting edge technology of 1920, man, learn to deal.


----------



## California Girl

toxicmedia said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no denying that he is a spin doctor, but the spin is mixed with out and out lies. Everything highlighted below is a lie. The Big Bang does not violate the FLoT and no new physics had to be invented. He actually sticks his foot in his lying mouth in the last sentence! He let it slip that the Big Bang does not say the universe came from nothing with the words, "this tiny little speck of almost nothing exploded one day and became the universe." Almost nothing is not nothing, so there is no violation of the FLoT, and that "tiny little speck" was ALL THE ENERGY IN THE UNIVERSE!!!!! So the spin, that scientists can't be trusted, is built around lies that he knows are lies.
> 
> December 24, 2007
> RUSH:    *The Big Bang violates the best-known law of science, the first law of thermodynamics.*  The first law of thermodynamics says that you cannot create something out of nothing.  Hello, Mr. Pascal.  He wasn't even a scientist.  He was a philosopher.  It's easier to believe that something that has been can be again than it is to believe that something that has never been can be.  Yet,* the Big Bang violates the first law of thermodynamics.*  That law says you cannot create something out of nothing.  *But cosmologists, who are physicists that study the evolution of the universe, have to invent new physics to explain the Big Bang: physics that have never been observed.*  So is this science or is it faith?  The Big Bang crowd, nobody was there to see it.  We're just told that this tiny little speck of almost nothing exploded one day and became the universe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Being willing to publicly speak about things one is not adequately informed about is not lying,* it just amounts to showing one's ignorance.  He harms his credibility about other things he does know about when he does that.
> 
> People who are based on science realize that he is speaking beyond his expertise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It absolutely is the definition of lying. To lie...one way is to intentionally decieve someone...and the other way is to create a false and misleading impression.
> 
> Rush created the false and misleading impression that HE KNEW what he was talking about. If he would have prefaced any of that with "IMO", or "some say", it would be just ignorance. This is Rush's trick.....mix truth with false and misleading impressions so quickly, that nobody can unwind it fast enough before he's on to his next foundationless rant.
Click to expand...


So, in truth, he does what most other commentators do. Color me shocked.

I wonder how many of us could speak for three hours, unscripted, and not say anything that could be construed as a 'lie'?


----------



## RadiomanATL

JoeB131 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think the claim that it happened is Hogwash, or you think that the fact Arbitron is doing it is hogwash?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice "do you still beat your dog" question. Completely devoid of intellectual honesty though.
> 
> I'm saying it doesnt happen. Radio companies across the country would be screaming their bloody heads off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, thanks. If you said that clearly to start with, I wouldn't have asked the question.  Although the link I posted indicated that they do...
Click to expand...


A link from WND? Might as well post a link from HuffyPuffy or DailyKos.

Arbitron pays PPM users on a points system, based on the users following their instructions. Since it is a digital device, Arbitron wants to the users to undock the device between certain hours, wear it for a certain amount of time, and then re-dock the device in the evening at a certain time. The closer the users follow the guidelines, the more points, the more compensation. 

WND can't even get the compensation structure right. Color me surprised.

Oh, and Arbitron used to pay more for the old style diaries to minority households. Not PPM. So WND got something backwards. Again.





> Fact is, Limbaugh is still the top rated host in the country, and has been for years. The fact is Radio is a dinosaur, quickly being replaced by internet and podcasts.  You are the cutting edge technology of 1920, man, learn to deal.



If you will read the beginning of the thread, you will notice me debating against posters who think that this ratings drop-off is indicative of something significant. I'm simply interjecting facts to people who have their facts incorrect on both sides of this debate.

Oh, and they said radio was going away when 8-tracks were introduced to vehicles too. Still waiting on that one...


----------



## RadiomanATL

PPM Methodology:


> *
> Methodology Questions*
> *11. What if I get a bad panel (such as panelists
> whose listening patterns are clearly not
> characteristic of my listeners)?*
> The size of Arbitrons PPM panel is set to provide a level of
> statistical consistency equal to or greater than what we get
> in the Diary service. The panel is also set up to mirror the
> market on a number of different characteristics, to be sure
> all groups are represented. Also, keep in mind that ongoing
> panel churn ensures that a number of households
> transition in and out of the panel every month. Arbitrons
> Twin Panel study conducted in Houston-Galveston
> substantiated that sampling consistency exists using the
> PPM panel methodology.
> 
> *12. What percentage of the panel is in-tab (or
> counted in the panel) at any given time?*
> Our daily in-tab goal averages 75% of the installed panel.
> 
> *13. Do men and women carry the meter for the
> same amount of time each day?*
> Arbitron has not seen any evidence of differences by
> gender in the Houston-Galveston or the Philadelphia
> studies. Men and women have similar in-tab rates, and
> both wear the meter for an average of 14.5 hours per day.
> 
> *14. How will women wear the meter? (Men, at least,
> can wear it on their belts.)*
> Based upon our exit interviews, weve found that the
> majority of women, like the majority of men, prefer to wear
> the meter clipped to their clothingusually on their
> waistbands or carried in their pockets. However, women
> are more likely to have used the carry accessories that
> Arbitron provides (such as a lanyard) at least once.
> 
> *15. Does the meter stop capturing any listening
> after the green light goes off?*
> As long as the battery is charged, the meter is always
> listening for codes. As long as a person meets the criteria
> indicating that he or she complied for the day, then all of
> the exposure detected by the meter is counted.
> 
> *16. How long can a panelist stay in the panel?*
> A panelist can stay in the panel for up to two years.
> 
> *17. Whats the average monthly turnover of
> panelists?*
> We are experiencing approximately eight percent turnover
> of panelists per month. Panelists leave for a variety of
> reasons: They can move; they may not comply and,
> therefore, Arbitron asks them to leave; they choose to no
> longer participate; or they are routinely rotated out of the
> panel after 24 months of participation.
> 
> *18. Do you have control over panel demographics?*
> There are several ways in which we exercise control over
> panel demographics in order to have a representative
> sample. We stratify our sample by geography (including
> High-Density Black and Hispanic areas) to ensure a
> representative starting sample. In Philadelphia, these
> stratifications are geography, race/ethnicity and the
> presence of 18- to 24-year-olds. We monitor each persons
> compliance on a daily basis, and noncompliance triggers
> phone contact from an Arbitron panel relations specialist
> and other coaching.
> 
> *19. If a panelist works third (overnight) shift, will
> the PPM record his or her listening?*
> Of course; however, if the meter isnt docked at the time of
> scheduled download (which normally occurs during the
> overnight hours), the system will make another attempt to
> download the data once the meter is back in the dock.
> Also, when the meter is docked, it downloads and stores
> the data so that they are ready to be sent back to Arbitron
> during the next phone call. The meter does not actually
> have to be docked at the time of that phone call.
> 
> *20. What constitutes motion?*
> The motion detector is sensitive enough that normal
> breathing will register as motion with the PPM.
> 
> *21. Whats the six out of seven rule?*
> In order for a panelists media exposure to be included in
> the weekly audience estimates, he or she must be included
> as in-tab for at least six out of the seven days of the
> survey week. In order to be in-tab for a day, the age 18+
> panelist must have carried the meter for at least eight hours
> (the minimum requirement for kids age 6-17 is five hours).
> So, it is possible for a panelist to contribute media
> exposure for a day but not be included in the weekly
> estimate.
> 
> *22. If a panelist listens only five out of seven days,
> will he or she be in the weekly data?*
> Crediting rules will report listeners in weekly estimates if
> they listen six out of seven days in a week. However, daily
> listening will still be credited for each of the days of the
> week that the station was listened to (see question 21 for
> additional details about this rule).
> 
> *23. How do you reward your panelists for carrying
> the meter?*
> Panelists may earn points by simply doing what we ask
> them to do: undock the meter when they wake up, wear
> their meter all day and dock the meter at night. The more
> they comply, the more points they are rewarded. There are
> also incentives for panelists to remain in the panel for
> longer time periods.
> 
> *24. How much do panelists get paid to carry the
> PPM?*
> The amount of our incentives is considered proprietary
> information; however, its a much higher figure compared to
> the diary. Keep in mind that money is not the primary
> incentive in getting the panelist to cooperate; panelists
> cooperate because they feel they have a voice in the way
> radio stations are programmed.
> 
> *25. What if a panelist goes on vacation?*
> Currently, a panel relations specialist will coach the panelist
> to leave the PPM in the dock. Arbitron is also testing travel
> chargers, which are similar to portable cell phone chargers,
> that will allow panelists to take their PPM devices with
> them.*
> 
> 26. Does Arbitron tell people to wear the PPM?*
> Yes. When a person agrees to be in the panel we explain
> to him or her that he or she must wear or carry the PPM in
> order to keep it in motion. Our printed user guides as well
> as Arbitrons panel relations specialists coach panelists on
> the three things they need to do to be in the panel:
>  Undock the meter when they wake up.
>  Keep it with them during the entire day.
>  Dock it when they go to bed.
> The phrase rise to retire is frequently used.
> 
> *27. What happens if someone wears the PPM under
> a heavy coat or in a purse?*
> The PPM is intended to mimic the human ear. It will pick up
> listening as long as it can hear the station. Wearing the
> PPM under a coat or on a purse also lowers the
> background noise, so the meter can still detect the code.
> 
> *28. How many seconds does it take the PPM to
> register listening?*
> It takes the PPM about 15 seconds to register listening.


----------



## JoeB131

YOu can go on all day, but the fact is, Arbitron changed its methodology, not that less people are listening.. 

Fact is, Limbaugh (whom I'm not much of a fan of) has never been so popular as he is now.  Not sure why you are having a hard time dealing with this...  

I guess I've just seen too many leftist schemes to try to silence talk radio. Trying to re-impose the "(un)fairness doctrine", sponsor boycotts, bankrolling Air America, and so on.   They never work, and this one won't either.  

Now, if we can just get the government to stop bankrolling NPR, and make them have to compete for listeners like everyone else does, that would be an accomplishment.


----------



## JakeStarkey

What leftist schemes to silence talk radio?  What rightist schemes to silence the liberal sisters of TV cables?  Judas Priest, kid, give us some incontrovertible evidence, not a flawed assertion with weak surmises.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JoeB131 said:


> YOu can go on all day, but the fact is, Arbitron changed its methodology, not that less people are listening..
> 
> Fact is, Limbaugh (whom I'm not much of a fan of) has never been so popular as he is now.  Not sure why you are having a hard time dealing with this...
> 
> I guess I've just seen too many leftist schemes to try to silence talk radio. Trying to re-impose the "(un)fairness doctrine", sponsor boycotts, bankrolling Air America, and so on.   They never work, and this one won't either.
> 
> Now, if we can just get the government to stop bankrolling NPR, and make them have to compete for listeners like everyone else does, that would be an accomplishment.



Yes, Arbitron changed it's methodology. 4 years ago. So that doesn't explain why the ratings are lower for Rush now. The only explanation IS that less people are listening.

Now, there's been a lot of talk in this thread as to the reasons why. But it is incontrovertible that less people have been listening to Rush during the last six months than previously.  Don't know why you are having a hard time dealing with this....


----------



## JoeB131

JakeStarkey said:


> What leftist schemes to silence talk radio?  What rightist schemes to silence the liberal sisters of TV cables?  Judas Priest, kid, give us some incontrovertible evidence, not a flawed assertion with weak surmises.



Jaaaaaaake, no one believes you are really a Republican....  statements like this prove why.


----------



## JoeB131

RadiomanATL said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu can go on all day, but the fact is, Arbitron changed its methodology, not that less people are listening..
> 
> Fact is, Limbaugh (whom I'm not much of a fan of) has never been so popular as he is now.  Not sure why you are having a hard time dealing with this...
> 
> I guess I've just seen too many leftist schemes to try to silence talk radio. Trying to re-impose the "(un)fairness doctrine", sponsor boycotts, bankrolling Air America, and so on.   They never work, and this one won't either.
> 
> Now, if we can just get the government to stop bankrolling NPR, and make them have to compete for listeners like everyone else does, that would be an accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Arbitron changed it's methodology. 4 years ago. So that doesn't explain why the ratings are lower for Rush now. The only explanation IS that less people are listening.
> 
> Now, there's been a lot of talk in this thread as to the reasons why. But it is incontrovertible that less people have been listening to Rush during the last six months than previously.  Don't know why you are having a hard time dealing with this....
Click to expand...


No, Arbitron changed its method recently when it started handing out welfare money to rate radio programs...  

Frankly, its such an inaccurate system, I wonder why anyone still pays attention to it.. 

Meanwhile, the people who REALLY matter, the ones with Jobs and livlihoods, are still listening to talk radio on their Ipods and their computers.   

But you keep worrying about that cutting edge technology of 1920, man.  

Hey, I've got an old "BOrders Books" Card... I can send you that.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JoeB131 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu can go on all day, but the fact is, Arbitron changed its methodology, not that less people are listening..
> 
> Fact is, Limbaugh (whom I'm not much of a fan of) has never been so popular as he is now.  Not sure why you are having a hard time dealing with this...
> 
> I guess I've just seen too many leftist schemes to try to silence talk radio. Trying to re-impose the "(un)fairness doctrine", sponsor boycotts, bankrolling Air America, and so on.   They never work, and this one won't either.
> 
> Now, if we can just get the government to stop bankrolling NPR, and make them have to compete for listeners like everyone else does, that would be an accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Arbitron changed it's methodology. 4 years ago. So that doesn't explain why the ratings are lower for Rush now. The only explanation IS that less people are listening.
> 
> Now, there's been a lot of talk in this thread as to the reasons why. But it is incontrovertible that less people have been listening to Rush during the last six months than previously.  Don't know why you are having a hard time dealing with this....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Arbitron changed its method recently when it started handing out welfare money to rate radio programs...
> 
> Frankly, its such an inaccurate system, I wonder why anyone still pays attention to it..
> 
> Meanwhile, the people who REALLY matter, the ones with Jobs and livlihoods, are still listening to talk radio on their Ipods and their computers.
> 
> But you keep worrying about that cutting edge technology of 1920, man.
> 
> Hey, I've got an old "BOrders Books" Card... I can send you that.
Click to expand...


No, they changed their methodology in 2007 from diaries to PPM. They've always paid participants. 

You're just floundering around now.

Rush has lost listeners during the last six months. Fact


----------



## JoeB131

RadiomanATL said:


> No, they changed their methodology in 2007 from diaries to PPM. They've always paid participants.
> 
> You're just floundering around now.
> 
> Rush has lost listeners during the last six months. Fact



Except now they are paying the welfare queens $200.00 to say they're listening to Urban Radio, as opposed to $50.00 before.  

Sorry, sonny boy, I've heard you guys predicting Rush's demise for 25 years now... 

And every year, he keeps on going, despite all the mud, despite all the tricks, and so on.  

Here's more on how the latest one is working..

The American Spectator : Talk Radio Hosts Targeted in Ratings Scandal?



> In this case this means the bottom line is -- the bottom line. In 22 years says another source familiar with the Limbaugh operation, Rush has never -- not once -- had a down year. With his tech empire rapidly and successfully expanding as was evidenced in December with the release of his web app and the Apple statistics, Rush is firmly at the head of this conservative talk-tech revolution. While liberal and anti-conservative operatives are trying to get away with saying his ratings are "dying," the fact is Limbaugh has already, in the first five months of 2011, enjoyed a 10% boost over 2010 in gross revenues, radio advertising, web subs, and more.
> 
> To borrow a phrase, a similar version of this is ditto for Hannity and Levin. They are massive commercial successes in expanding their conservative message through the use of technology well beyond the literal AM radio dial.




The point is, all the big talkers have largely moved over to internet formats... and frankly, there's an advantage to that.  I can't listen to Rush at work (unlike USMB liberal posters, I have a real job!) so a podcast would be ideal.


----------



## JakeStarkey

JoeB miscues very weak data and has no solid base from which to argue.

Tis what tis: Rush has lost listeners and share because of his mouth.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JoeB131 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they changed their methodology in 2007 from diaries to PPM. They've always paid participants.
> 
> You're just floundering around now.
> 
> Rush has lost listeners during the last six months. Fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except now they are paying the welfare queens $200.00 to say they're listening to Urban Radio, as opposed to $50.00 before.
> 
> Sorry, sonny boy, I've heard you guys predicting Rush's demise for 25 years now...
> 
> And every year, he keeps on going, despite all the mud, despite all the tricks, and so on.
> 
> Here's more on how the latest one is working..
> 
> The American Spectator : Talk Radio Hosts Targeted in Ratings Scandal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this case this means the bottom line is -- the bottom line. In 22 years says another source familiar with the Limbaugh operation, Rush has never -- not once -- had a down year. With his tech empire rapidly and successfully expanding as was evidenced in December with the release of his web app and the Apple statistics, Rush is firmly at the head of this conservative talk-tech revolution. While liberal and anti-conservative operatives are trying to get away with saying his ratings are "dying," the fact is Limbaugh has already, in the first five months of 2011, enjoyed a 10% boost over 2010 in gross revenues, radio advertising, web subs, and more.
> 
> To borrow a phrase, a similar version of this is ditto for Hannity and Levin. They are massive commercial successes in expanding their conservative message through the use of technology well beyond the literal AM radio dial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The point is, all the big talkers have largely moved over to internet formats... and frankly, there's an advantage to that.  I can't listen to Rush at work (unlike USMB liberal posters, I have a real job!) so a podcast would be ideal.
Click to expand...


You really don't know how Arbitron works, do you? I've pointed out at least twice now where you are wrong. And you've just blithely ignored it and repeated the same mantra.

Let me try again:

With the advent of PPM, the compensation structure for ALL participants changed from a straight $50 per week to a points system. The more points you get, the more you are compensated. This goes for ALL participants. You're pulling this urban stuff from thin air. 

And with PPM no one can "say" they listen to one station or another. The device captures and records what is being listened to. Period. 

And I've already said multiple times in this thread that I do not believe this ratings downturn means that "Rush is dying". So perhaps you would care to read what I have written...sonny boy? But it does mean that less people have listened to him for the last six months. That is a fact. 

And all the big talkers have internet streams _in addition_ to radio shows. They won't abandon radio shows in favor of internet because there is not enough revenue there to replace the revenue gained from on-air broadcasting at this time.

You may continue floundering around now.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JakeStarkey said:


> JoeB miscues very weak data and has no solid base from which to argue.
> 
> Tis what tis:* Rush has lost listeners and share because of his mouth.*



Unproven. That is your opinion. Not fact.

We are in a slow time politically. Unlike in the last off cycle of '09, there is no large national debate happening that would compel people to listen to any radio political pundit. In '09 we had the healthcare debate.

You would need to see a steady decline over the next 6 to 12 months as the presidential election heats up to prove that people don't like what Rush, specifically, is saying.


----------



## JoeB131

JakeStarkey said:


> JoeB miscues very weak data and has no solid base from which to argue.
> 
> Tis what tis: Rush has lost listeners and share because of his mouth.



Oh, look, my favorite Mormon stalker is following me here, too.  

I guess he's probalby happy to have anyone who pays attention to him..


----------



## JoeB131

RadiomanATL said:


> You really don't know how Arbitron works, do you? I've pointed out at least twice now where you are wrong. And you've just blithely ignored it and repeated the same mantra.
> 
> Let me try again:
> 
> With the advent of PPM, the compensation structure for ALL participants changed from a straight $50 per week to a points system. The more points you get, the more you are compensated. This goes for ALL participants. You're pulling this urban stuff from thin air.
> 
> And with PPM no one can "say" they listen to one station or another. The device captures and records what is being listened to. Period.
> 
> You may continue floundering around now.



Whatever, guy, keep pretending you are relevent, man.  

Frankly, the whole notion of PPM is kind of flawed.  What's to keep me as a PPM listener to simply taking my PPM device, putting it next to my radio, and then leaving for work for the day?  Then I get more points for saying I listened to the radio, when I was in fact watching TV or working or doing anything else...  

So it seems that you are just trading one flawed system for another, aren't you?  

In fact, Arbitron is fudging the numbers because the Obama FCC put pressure on them..

Arbitron bargains with FCC on audience metrics device



> The Arbitron company seems to be taking a strategic shift in its effort to head off a Federal Communications Commission investigation of its controversial new Portable People Meter (PPM) system. The radio audience measurement company's top officials are assuring interim Chair Michael Copps and a United States Senator that they will meet with their critics and try to address concerns that the new device will undercount minority radio station audiences.
> 
> As Ars has reported, since September of last year, minority broadcasting advocates have been asking the FCC to run a "Section 403" investigation on the PPM403 being that portion of the Communication Act's rules that allow the agency to initiate inquiries on broadcasting issues. The Commission hasn't made a decision on whether to launch that probe. Former FCC Chair Kevin Martin seemed lukewarm about the idea, while Democrat Jonathan Adelstein has said that he wants one.
> 
> The subject of all the controversy, the PPM, is a mobile phone-sized device that, as already noted, replaces Arbitron's hallowed "diary" system, in which consumers keep written track of their listening habits. It picks up ID codes in radio signals streaming near the person who wears the app, then transmit listening data to a database used by advertisers. Arbitron stats have a big impact on the advertising revenue of radio stations, and they need all the ad revenue they can get these days.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JoeB131 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't know how Arbitron works, do you? I've pointed out at least twice now where you are wrong. And you've just blithely ignored it and repeated the same mantra.
> 
> Let me try again:
> 
> With the advent of PPM, the compensation structure for ALL participants changed from a straight $50 per week to a points system. The more points you get, the more you are compensated. This goes for ALL participants. You're pulling this urban stuff from thin air.
> 
> And with PPM no one can "say" they listen to one station or another. The device captures and records what is being listened to. Period.
> 
> You may continue floundering around now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, guy, keep pretending you are relevent, man.
> 
> Frankly, the whole notion of PPM is kind of flawed.  What's to keep me as a PPM listener to simply taking my PPM device, putting it next to my radio, and then leaving for work for the day?  Then I get more points for saying I listened to the radio, when I was in fact watching TV or working or doing anything else...
> 
> So it seems that you are just trading one flawed system for another, aren't you?
Click to expand...


PPM device must be worn. If not worn, the data is thrown out. The device can detect movements, and must detect them on a frequent basis in order for the data to be counted.

Swing and a miss, again.

And no one was claiming that PPM was perfect. There will never be a perfect measurement of what is listened to. What IS being claimed that it is on a large order of magnitude more accurate than the old diary system.

So what's your point? Just more floundering?




> In fact, Arbitron is fudging the numbers because the Obama FCC put pressure on them..
> 
> Arbitron bargains with FCC on audience metrics device
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arbitron company seems to be taking a strategic shift in its effort to head off a Federal Communications Commission investigation of its controversial new Portable People Meter (PPM) system. The radio audience measurement company's top officials are assuring interim Chair Michael Copps and a United States Senator that they will meet with their critics and try to address concerns that the new device will undercount minority radio station audiences.
> 
> As Ars has reported, since September of last year, minority broadcasting advocates have been asking the FCC to run a "Section 403" investigation on the PPM403 being that portion of the Communication Act's rules that allow the agency to initiate inquiries on broadcasting issues. The Commission hasn't made a decision on whether to launch that probe. Former FCC Chair Kevin Martin seemed lukewarm about the idea, while Democrat Jonathan Adelstein has said that he wants one.
> 
> The subject of all the controversy, the PPM, is a mobile phone-sized device that, as already noted, replaces Arbitron's hallowed "diary" system, in which consumers keep written track of their listening habits. It picks up ID codes in radio signals streaming near the person who wears the app, then transmit listening data to a database used by advertisers. Arbitron stats have a big impact on the advertising revenue of radio stations, and they need all the ad revenue they can get these days.
Click to expand...


Your link doesn't support your claim. Floundering again.


----------



## JoeB131

Actually, it does, but it requires a bit of thinking... 

The FCC, run by Obama Hacks, threatens to sue Arbitron if they don't get the results that puts money in the pockets of their cronies...  So Arbitron changes its methods.  And lo and behold, the Urban stations that play all the songs about bitches and ho's  are suddenly getting "better" ratings. And the ones that say things that the Obama hacks don't like, wow, their ratings are "dropping".  

Hmmmmmm.... 

Yes, nothing to see here.  

Hey, RadioBoy, you know what your real problem is. Most people don't listen to the radio anymore at all.  I use mine as an Alarm clock and that's about it...


----------



## RadiomanATL

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, it does, but it requires a bit of thinking...
> 
> The FCC, run by Obama Hacks, threatens to sue Arbitron if they don't get the results that puts money in the pockets of their cronies...  So Arbitron changes its methods.  And lo and behold, the Urban stations that play all the songs about bitches and ho's  are suddenly getting "better" ratings. And the ones that say things that the Obama hacks don't like, wow, their ratings are "dropping".
> 
> Hmmmmmm....
> 
> Yes, nothing to see here.
> 
> Hey, RadioBoy, you know what your real problem is. Most people don't listen to the radio anymore at all.  I use mine as an Alarm clock and that's about it...



Completely unsubstantiated nonsense that you have yet to prove. Repeatedly. You should've posted that in conspiracy theories.

I really don't care what you use your radio for. Makes no difference to me.


----------



## JoeB131

Oh, and your other comment, that the PPM is magic and can tell when it's wearer is actually listening to something.  Right. Suspend it from a rubber band, put it next to a fan.. All the movement of a slug sitting in his car or in his cubicle, maybe more.   Sounds like a pretty easy system to beat.


----------



## JoeB131

RadiomanATL said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it does, but it requires a bit of thinking...
> 
> The FCC, run by Obama Hacks, threatens to sue Arbitron if they don't get the results that puts money in the pockets of their cronies...  So Arbitron changes its methods.  And lo and behold, the Urban stations that play all the songs about bitches and ho's  are suddenly getting "better" ratings. And the ones that say things that the Obama hacks don't like, wow, their ratings are "dropping".
> 
> Hmmmmmm....
> 
> Yes, nothing to see here.
> 
> Hey, RadioBoy, you know what your real problem is. Most people don't listen to the radio anymore at all.  I use mine as an Alarm clock and that's about it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely unsubstantiated nonsense that you have yet to prove. Repeatedly. You should've posted that in conspiracy theories.
> 
> I really don't care what you use your radio for. Makes no difference to me.
Click to expand...



About as substantiated as anything you've claimed. 

But you're the one with a dog in this fight.  

Hey, want to tell us all what radio station you work for and what it's ratings are like compared to Rush's?  

Didn't think so.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JoeB131 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it does, but it requires a bit of thinking...
> 
> The FCC, run by Obama Hacks, threatens to sue Arbitron if they don't get the results that puts money in the pockets of their cronies...  So Arbitron changes its methods.  And lo and behold, the Urban stations that play all the songs about bitches and ho's  are suddenly getting "better" ratings. And the ones that say things that the Obama hacks don't like, wow, their ratings are "dropping".
> 
> Hmmmmmm....
> 
> Yes, nothing to see here.
> 
> Hey, RadioBoy, you know what your real problem is. Most people don't listen to the radio anymore at all.  I use mine as an Alarm clock and that's about it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely unsubstantiated nonsense that you have yet to prove. Repeatedly. You should've posted that in conspiracy theories.
> 
> I really don't care what you use your radio for. Makes no difference to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> About as substantiated as anything you've claimed.
> 
> But you're the one with a dog in this fight.
> 
> Hey, want to tell us all what radio station you work for and what it's ratings are like compared to Rush's?
> 
> Didn't think so.
Click to expand...


I've substantiated my claims, repeatedly. Claiming something does not make it true. But since that seems to be your modus operandi....:

I have no dog in what Rush's ratings are. I don't care. I don't work for a news/talker, so he is not my competition.


Tell me the address and phone number of where you work, and I'll tell you what station I work for. But I can give you the numbers: 

My station, February through July, 12+: 

4.2, 	4.1, 	4.7, 	5.3, 	5.7, 	5.6.

The station Rush is on, February through July, 12+

WGST-AM - Talk - Clear Channel 	1.3, 	1.5, 	1.5, 	1.8, 	1.6, 	1.7.

You can verify at http://www.allaccess.com/arbitron/q/market/6/atlanta-ga But you must have an account to login. It's free to sign up.

Now, I've substantiated once again. And once again....you have yet to.


----------



## JoeB131

Since you didnt' say what station it was, you are just making shit up... 

And man, for a guy who doesn't have a dog in this fight, you certainly are cheering awfully loud against the big dog with the golden microphone...


----------



## RadiomanATL

JoeB131 said:


> Since you didnt' say what station it was, you are just making shit up...
> 
> And man, for a guy who doesn't have a dog in this fight, you certainly are cheering awfully loud against the big dog with the golden microphone...




I provided a link and showed told you you are free to sign up at that site to verify. You bury your head in the sand and say I'm making shit up  I have already said I am not going to tell you what station I work at unless you give me your place of employment, address and telephone number to your job. Since that is what you are asking me to do, it only seems fair for you to man up first.

Show me once where I have cheered against RL in this thread. 

Oh, you can't.


----------



## edthecynic

California Girl said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Being willing to publicly speak about things one is not adequately informed about is not lying,* it just amounts to showing one's ignorance.  He harms his credibility about other things he does know about when he does that.
> 
> People who are based on science realize that he is speaking beyond his expertise.
> 
> 
> 
> It absolutely is the definition of lying. To lie...one way is to intentionally decieve someone...and the other way is to create a false and misleading impression.
> 
> Rush created the false and misleading impression that HE KNEW what he was talking about. If he would have prefaced any of that with "IMO", or "some say", it would be just ignorance. This is Rush's trick.....mix truth with false and misleading impressions so quickly, that nobody can unwind it fast enough before he's on to his next foundationless rant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, in truth, he does what most other commentators do. Color me shocked.
> 
> I wonder how many of us could speak for three hours,* unscripted,* and not say anything that could be construed as a 'lie'?
Click to expand...

Except your MessiahRushie IS scripted!!!

Again using the Gore at Monticello Gaffe hoax as an example. Gore named the bust of Franklin himself without any help from the curator, But he and EVERY other CON$ervative said that Gore had to ask the curator for the name of the Franklin bust. There is ONLY one way they ALL could have made that same mistake, they ALL were reading from the same ERRONEOUS GOP script. 

A common error shows exactly who is scripted.
Stuttering LimpTard frequently likes to show that the Liberal media is SCRIPTED by showing them using the same words to describe some event. But if the common words are accurate it shows nothing. 

For example, if they all report that a "white wooden" schoolhouse burned down, and a white wooden schoolhouse actually did burned down then they simply accurately reported the facts. But if a "red brick" schoolhouse burned down and they all reported that a "white wooden" schoolhouse burned down, then all who reported that a white wooden schoolhouse burned down were all reading from the same erroneous script.

Gore named the bust of Franklin without help and all who reported that Gore could not name the bust of Franklin were scripted by the GOP in revenge for the Quayle "potato(e)" reporting.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Readers, purposely I set up an unsubstantiated comment about Rush's declining lack of share.

Radio knocked it out of the park as I knew he would.

JoeHater is having his unsubstantiated assertions regularly knocked out as well.

Joe simply can't stand that he can't carry a point.  Tuff.


----------



## JoeB131

JakeStarkey said:


> Readers, purposely I set up an unsubstantiated comment about Rush's declining lack of share.
> 
> Radio knocked it out of the park as I knew he would.
> 
> JoeHater is having his unsubstantiated assertions regularly knocked out as well.
> 
> Joe simply can't stand that he can't carry a point.  Tuff.



Whatever, stalker boy, you are boring me. 

Hey, why don't you grow a pair of Nads in your magic undies and address my thread where I take apart Romney and his inability to win.  

Other than that, all we see here is a lot of "Gee, we hope Rush has less listeners" when his revenue has actually increased.


----------



## JoeB131

RadiomanATL said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you didnt' say what station it was, you are just making shit up...
> 
> And man, for a guy who doesn't have a dog in this fight, you certainly are cheering awfully loud against the big dog with the golden microphone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I provided a link and showed told you you are free to sign up at that site to verify. You bury your head in the sand and say I'm making shit up  I have already said I am not going to tell you what station I work at unless you give me your place of employment, address and telephone number to your job. Since that is what you are asking me to do, it only seems fair for you to man up first.
> 
> Show me once where I have cheered against RL in this thread.
> 
> Oh, you can't.
Click to expand...


Don't care if you do or not. YOu made a claim about working in that industry that you couldn't back up.  I posted TWO links proving that Arbitron succumbed to political preasure to change how they did business, and therefore, the claims of declining ratings are suspect, at best.  

In short you're done...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Joe, you can't carry a point here or in other forums, because you don't understand how to set up your point, support it critically, and conclude with emphatic significance.

Once again, your atheisim does not affect Romney's religious status, and it should not.


----------



## JakeStarkey

JoeB131 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you didnt' say what station it was, you are just making shit up...
> 
> And man, for a guy who doesn't have a dog in this fight, you certainly are cheering awfully loud against the big dog with the golden microphone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I provided a link and showed told you you are free to sign up at that site to verify. You bury your head in the sand and say I'm making shit up  I have already said I am not going to tell you what station I work at unless you give me your place of employment, address and telephone number to your job. Since that is what you are asking me to do, it only seems fair for you to man up first.
> 
> Show me once where I have cheered against RL in this thread.
> 
> Oh, you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't care if you do or not. YOu made a claim about working in that industry that you couldn't back up.  I posted TWO links proving that Arbitron succumbed to political preasure to change how they did business, and therefore, the claims of declining ratings are suspect, at best.
> 
> In short you're done...
Click to expand...


Joe, Radio cleaned your clock.  The fact you misposted shows you are getting rattled.

Run along, please.


----------



## JoeB131

JakeStarkey said:


> Joe, you can't carry a point here or in other forums, because you don't understand how to set up your point, support it critically, and conclude with emphatic significance.
> 
> Once again, your atheisim does not affect Romney's religious status, and it should not.



you are a sad lonely creature, and it seems everyone has learned how to ignore your desperate for attention stuff.  

I'm getting the idea. 

Like most trolls, you are sort of a sad creature, and need a life.


----------



## JakeStarkey

JoeB continues to cry for support no one will give him.


----------



## JoeB131

JakeStarkey said:


> JoeB continues to cry for support no one will give him.



Sad little troll, following me around...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Poor little Joe, can't carry his own weight.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JoeB131 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you didnt' say what station it was, you are just making shit up...
> 
> And man, for a guy who doesn't have a dog in this fight, you certainly are cheering awfully loud against the big dog with the golden microphone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I provided a link and showed told you you are free to sign up at that site to verify. You bury your head in the sand and say I'm making shit up  I have already said I am not going to tell you what station I work at unless you give me your place of employment, address and telephone number to your job. Since that is what you are asking me to do, it only seems fair for you to man up first.
> 
> Show me once where I have cheered against RL in this thread.
> 
> Oh, you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't care if you do or not. YOu made a claim about working in that industry that you couldn't back up.  I posted TWO links proving that Arbitron succumbed to political preasure to change how they did business, and therefore, the claims of declining ratings are suspect, at best.
> 
> In short you're done...
Click to expand...


WTF?

I don't care whether you believe that I work in the industry or not. Even if I didn't, it has zero to do with all of the verified facts that I have presented taking apart your unsubstantiated claims. IOW, where I work has nothing to do with the crap you've spouted. 

And I'm not telling you what station I work at. Others here know, but I'm not posting it on the open board.

And Arbitron didn't "succumb" to political pressure. The argument was that it's statistical sample size was too small for minority groups because of the higher "cellphone only" households (for one example). Arbitron agreed that the sample size could use tweeking and did so.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JoeB131 said:


> Oh, and your other comment, that the PPM is magic and can tell when it's wearer is actually listening to something.  Right. Suspend it from a rubber band, put it next to a fan.. All the movement of a slug sitting in his car or in his cubicle, maybe more.   Sounds like a pretty easy system to beat.



I never said it was magical. Having fun creating strawmen?

I said it was more accurate than the old diary system.


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## JoeB131

RadiomanATL said:


>



So you are bragging that when your employer is paying you good money, you are fucking around on the internet?  

No wonder the Chinese are beating the pants off of us...


----------



## JoeB131

RadiomanATL said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and your other comment, that the PPM is magic and can tell when it's wearer is actually listening to something.  Right. Suspend it from a rubber band, put it next to a fan.. All the movement of a slug sitting in his car or in his cubicle, maybe more.   Sounds like a pretty easy system to beat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it was magical. Having fun creating strawmen?
> 
> I said it was more accurate than the old diary system.
Click to expand...


Well, it probably isn't... but hey, the FCC can sue and get a different result, and you seem to be fine with that.  

Let's all do that.  

Didn't win that baseball game. Sue... 

Didn't get that promotion you deserve- Sue.  

Them lawyers need to eat, too.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JoeB131 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and your other comment, that the PPM is magic and can tell when it's wearer is actually listening to something.  Right. Suspend it from a rubber band, put it next to a fan.. All the movement of a slug sitting in his car or in his cubicle, maybe more.   Sounds like a pretty easy system to beat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it was magical. Having fun creating strawmen?
> 
> I said it was more accurate than the old diary system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it probably isn't... but hey, the FCC can sue and get a different result, and you seem to be fine with that.
> 
> Let's all do that.
> 
> Didn't win that baseball game. Sue...
> 
> Didn't get that promotion you deserve- Sue.
> 
> Them lawyers need to eat, too.
Click to expand...


It probably isn't more accurate? Do you even know what methodology was used before? Obviously not, or else you wouldn't be saying that.

And WTF are you talking about suing? There was no lawsuit. 

The PPM coalition requested the FCC to open an investigation as to the true accuracy of PPM methodology in regards to sample sizes. Note the key words: "requested", "investigation". 
The FCC responded, even though they admitted that they had zero regulatory power over arbitron's methodology. The poked around, and while doing so Arbitron itself agreed that some things could use tweeking with this new technology in regards to sample sizes of minorities. Note the key words again: "Arbitron itself", "sample size"
The PPM coalition then was satisfied and retracted their request to the FCC.
The FCC wrapped up then, and said that there was nothing wrong with the PPM methodology.

At no point was Arbitron compelled by the government to change anything.

You're just making up stuff off of the top of your head at this point.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JoeB131 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are bragging that when your employer is paying you good money, you are fucking around on the internet?
> 
> No wonder the Chinese are beating the pants off of us...
Click to expand...


My employer is fine with it, thanks for your concern 

When the Chinese begin taking over American based DJ's let me know


----------



## JakeStarkey

JoeB is now the work police?


----------



## JoeB131

JakeStarkey said:


> JoeB is now the work police?



If you're playing on the internet when you should be working, you are stealing from your employer.   

Of course, not that I'd expect a liberal like you to understand the notion..


----------



## edthecynic

RadiomanATL said:


>


Star 94


----------



## JakeStarkey

JoeB131 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB is now the work police?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're playing on the internet when you should be working, you are stealing from your employer.
> 
> Of course, not that I'd expect a liberal like you to understand the notion..
Click to expand...


I am not liberal, and you are not conservative.  

Your opionion about what the boss thinks of this is immaterial.

That you would even mention it reveals that once again you are at fail.


----------

